# Clipless Pedals FAQ



## Kestevan (5 Apr 2011)

As there seems to be a fairly steady stream of questions on clipless pedals I thought I'd put something together as a beginner friendly introduction to the world of Clipless Pedals and Shoes.

Perhaps this could be Stickied in either the General Cycling or Kit and Clothing sections?


*What are Clipless Pedals?* 

Despite the name, clipless pedals are pedals which you clip into…. the pedal has a mechanism which binds to a specially designed shoe and "locks" your feet in place. The "Clipless" bit actually means you don’t need to use the traditional toe-cage and leather strap arrangement to hold your feet in place. 

The clipless mechanism works much like ski boot bindings. To release the clip, you twist your heel outwards, and the bind releases. This ensures that in the case of an accident the shoes release automatically, and means you can
(with a little practice) unclip easily rather than having to bend down and release a buckle (as on the traditional toe-clip).

*Should I Go Clipless?*

It's a personal decision. There are Pro's and Cons on both sides of the issue. 

Clipless pedals offer a more connected feeling to the bike, the shoes are generally stiffer soled than normal shoes, and this can help with efficiency and comfort on longer rides. Arguably clipless offer some power advantages over flats/clips and most, but certainly not all people who try a clipless pedal never go back to toe-clips or flats. 

The drawbacks include the expense of the shoes/pedals and in most cases the loss of flexibility. The fact you're limited to a particular pair of shoes may not help. The pedals also need to be set up correctly, incorrect positioning can cause knee and/or ankle pain, some people seem to be more susceptible to this and never get on with clipless systems.

*What Are the Different Types of Pedals/Shoes?*

There are two "families" of shoes/pedals. Various different manufactures produce pedals/shoes but they almost all fall into one of two types, Road pedals (such as SPD-SL, Time, Keo) or Mountain Bike style (SPD, Crank Bros). The two styles both use a metal or plastic cleat fastened to the sole of the shoe. Most shoes will be designed to accept only 1 of the two types of cleat although there are a limited number of shoes which will take either.

Mountain Bike (Mtb) pedals and shoes - usually referred to as SPD shoes use a 2 bolt system to fasten the cleat to the shoe. The cleat itself is a small triangular metal wedge. The cleat is generally recessed into the sole and the shoes often have a treaded sole suitable for walking in.

Road Bike (SPD-SL/Look) pedals and shoes use 3 bolts to hold the cleat on the shoe. The cleats themselves are much larger than SPD cleats, and made of plastic. They stand proud of the sole and are very difficult to walk in. The shoes are usually light weight, with completely rigid, smooth soles.

*Which Pedal system is Best?*

Each type has pros and cons. There is no "best" system - simply one which works best for you.

SPD systems are traditionally thought of as the mountain bike solution, although many riders choose to use these on road bikes. The cleats are designed to be recessed into the shoe. This enables the shoes to shed mud better, and also to allow you to walk almost normally. 

The pedals come in many designs. Many are double sided, meaning you can clip the shoe into either side of the pedal with minimal fuss. Some have a clip on one side and a traditional flat pedal on the other allowing normal shoes to be used if required.

The shoes themselves also run the full range from SPD compatible sandals through to incredibly stiff "race style" shoes. In most cases however the shoes will be stiffer than normal walking shoes (although not as stiff as a full road shoe). 

SPD's tend to be easier to clip into than Look pedals, especially the double sided designs. The smaller cleat and pedal can give less support to the sole of the foot, and some riders complain of "hot foot", an unpleasant burning sensation on longer rides.

Look/SPD-SL (road pedals) are single sided, and have a large flat pedal surface and an equally large protruding cleat design. The pedals can be rather hard to clip into, but offer a very firm connection and substantial support. The shoes are almost always lightweight race style shoes with reinforced nylon or carbon fibre soles with no flexibility at all. Walking in these shoes is difficult at best, and also causes significant wear to the cleats, so is not recommended.

As a general rule, SPD shoes are more likely to suit if 

(a) You need to unclip regularly - i.e. a commute with multiple lights/junctions.
(b) Want to walk about off the bike to any degree
(c) Want to wear "normal" looking shoes or have the option of a flat pedal in addition to the clips.


LOOK/SPD-SL will probably suit you if

(a) You're doing long distance rides with few stops.
(b) Want the the lightest/stiffest shoes and pedals available
(c) Suffer from hot foot with SPD shoes.
(d) Really don’t want to put MTB pedals on a road bike.

*Adjustment/Float and Positioning.*

Both types of pedals offer some form of adjustments, usually to the force required to clip in/out of the pedal itself. This is usually a screw/Allen key adjustment that tightens the spring force on each pedal. If you're just starting out down the clipless route it's suggested that you start with the loosest setting that will hold your foot on the pedal. As you perfect the art of clipping in/out the tension can be increased to grip the foot firmer if required. 

Both SPD and LOOK/SPD-SL cleats are unclipped by twisting the heel outwards in a flat plane, SPD pedals have an optional cleat design that also allows the user to twist out in any direction (other than straight up). These multi-directional cleats make unclipping easier, but can pull free of the pedal if the tension is not fairly high.

Each pedal will allow a certain degree of "float" i.e. how much lateral foot movement is allowed. SPD types typically allow the most float. SPD-SL float is controlled by using different cleat designs. Cleats are available with anything from 0 degrees (no movement) to 9 degrees of float. The amount of float required is a personal choice, but I'd suggest that anyone new to clipless shoes should probably start with at least some float, until a suitable position can be found.

The position of the cleat on the sole of the shoe will control the riding position. Each cleat system has a limited amount of movement on the sole, and it’s important to get this correct. Trial and error is probably the best procedure, but a decent starting position can be obtained by sitting on the bike and allowing your feet to hang free. Note the angle at which they point in relation to the pedal and try and ensure that this angle is maintained when the shoe is clipped into the pedal. Also bear in mind that the new stack height of the pedal may affect the required seat height.


*Clipless Moments.*

The majority of people who switch to clipless pedals will probably have experienced the dreaded "Clipless Moment". Approaching the lights or a junction you coast to a halt, forgetting that your feet are now locked to the pedals. As you stop, you frantically try to pull your feet free as you slowly topple sideways to the floor. It's almost guaranteed that this will happen at the most embarrassing time possible, probably when there is a particularly attractive member of the opposite sex waiting to cross the road. 

After a while, unclipping will become natural (trust me - it will). But at least initially I'd strongly suggest practicing starting and stopping several times on a nice soft grassy surface; and quite possible repeating the unclip….unclip…unclip mantra as you approach a stop sign for the first few days.


----------



## fimm (5 Apr 2011)

Good stuff, except I think you are exaggerating the difficulty of walking in SPD-SLs - I happily run around triathlon transitions in mine and have only once had a bad moment (and that involved a steep hill). Similarly, I carry my bike up and down three flights of stairs in them. Yes, you wouldn't want to walk a long way in them, but to say walking in them is "difficult at best" I think overdoes it a bit.


----------



## mickle (5 Apr 2011)

Typo alert: _Clip-IN_ pedals not _clipLESS_. 

Obviously.


----------



## Basil.B (5 Apr 2011)

Thanks for the information, I now know what* float* means.


----------



## mickle (7 Apr 2011)

Thanks Kevestan!

I tweaked it a bit.....

http://www.cyclorama.net/viewArticle.php?id=352&subjectId=21


----------



## GrasB (7 Apr 2011)

Er... 4 bolt road cleats/Speedplay road series?


----------



## flying start (7 Apr 2011)

Nice one just what the forum needed!!

I've also just got clipless love the feel you have with the bike


----------



## gbb (8 Apr 2011)

A point regarding Looks, although this may apply to other sysyems...i had the greatest difficulty getting unclipped from mine at first leading to a few hairy moments. The thing you may not realise (and certainly i didn't) is that you need to twist your foot sideways to disengage from pedal.
It was like a revelation for me. You faff about tyring to get the hang of it, once you realise about twisting your foot, its pitifully easy.


----------



## billy1561 (10 Apr 2011)

Really useful advice that thanks for posting. I am on the fence as what to purchase as it sounds like an improvement on trainers.


----------



## Jezston (14 Apr 2011)

Question: it's not a 'clipless moment' unless you actually fall over, right?


----------



## the snail (15 Apr 2011)

Good stuff Kevestan, two things I'd add: Adjust the tension on the pedal so that it's easy to engage/disengage but not too loose. Also make sure the bolts holding the cleats on are done up tight, or a clipless moment is guaranteed when the bolts come loose!


----------



## Paul_L (15 Apr 2011)

thanks for this.

I've posted a separate thread on SPD-SLs but this seems more logical.

I've used SPDs for years with not a single problem, but i switched to SPD SLs last week, and it's fair to say we're not getting on!

I've got the tension turned down to the lowest setting, and my shoes feel like their floating round a dancefloor. My feet move so much the inside of the heel occasionally clips my crank!! Unclipping is turning out to be a nightmare. Not had a clipless moment yet, but i've not been on a ride where i need to unclip very often.

The advise was to press the heel down and rotate at the top of the stroke, but i can't get that to work. I literally have to twist but also force them out on the botttom of the stroke.

I know i need to give them some time, but if there's no improvment they're going on ebay, and i'll put my touring SPDs back on.


----------



## GrasB (15 Apr 2011)

You might actually have too much float there Paul, . I use Speedplay Zero & am very glad of it because I can set the float to exactly what I want. The stock float on the Speedplay pedals is massive.


----------



## gaz (20 Apr 2011)

Kestevan said:


> They stand proud of the sole and are very difficult to walk in.



LIES!!
[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trp_UZgMWTE[/media]


----------



## Keith Cornwall (24 Apr 2011)

I went clipless, SPD with Specialized shoes on my road bike. Have had more than enough clipless moments, somehow always feel that my balance when I have virtually stopped is better than it actually is! Pride comes before a fall, embarrassment follows close behind!


----------



## KRUSSELL (28 Apr 2011)

Thanks, that clears up a lot.


----------



## WychwoodTrev (1 May 2011)

I am just about to go out and try to buy some cycling shoes and pedals, I tried a few places yesterday and could not find anywhere who stock size 12s I tried 4 places going to 2 today 

I cant buy online as I do need to try them on first


----------



## the_mikey (2 May 2011)

WychwoodTrev said:


> I am just about to go out and try to buy some cycling shoes and pedals, I tried a few places yesterday and could not find anywhere who stock size 12s I tried 4 places going to 2 today
> 
> I cant buy online as I do need to try them on first



Where are you? There are loads of bike shops around, might be good to get on the telephone and ask if they have your size in stock before making a visit.	


I'm now converted 100% to clipless pedals, I've had a couple of embarassing clipless moments, but I'm getting used to anticipating when to unclip, and clipping back into the pedals pretty quickly after a stop.


----------



## WychwoodTrev (2 May 2011)

the_mikey said:


> Where are you? There are loads of bike shops around, might be good to get on the telephone and ask if they have your size in stock before making a visit.
> 
> 
> I'm now converted 100% to clipless pedals, I've had a couple of embarassing clipless moments, but I'm getting used to anticipating when to unclip, and clipping back into the pedals pretty quickly after a stop.





I found some that fit and bought them Leisure Lake Bikes of Cheltenham had one pair of Mavic sprint so I got Mavic pedals to go with them 

I had a practice in the kitchen clipping in and out leant against the wall then went out and rode up and down kept stopping and unclipping found it easy while thinking about it, going out for a ride today and hope I dont forget to twist when I stop 

So far the impression I have is they are fantastic


----------



## gaz (3 May 2011)

WychwoodTrev said:


> I am just about to go out and try to buy some cycling shoes and pedals, I tried a few places yesterday and could not find anywhere who stock size 12s I tried 4 places going to 2 today
> 
> I cant buy online as I do need to try them on first



Surely you have this problem where ever you go? I often find that shoe shops don't stock size 12 and i have to order them in.


----------



## WychwoodTrev (3 May 2011)

gaz said:


> Surely you have this problem where ever you go? I often find that shoe shops don't stock size 12 and i have to order them in.





I must be realy lucky as I have never had to order shoes before or motorcycle boots but work boots do seem to sell out in the larger sizes first, 
Just chuffed to bits I found some


----------



## Jay Kay (13 May 2011)

Hi,

Can I just ask, I have bought some Look Easy's but havent yet ridden in them. They are my first pair of clipless as I've only ever ridden with clips.

I've practised clipping in and out in the hallway and it seems quite natural. Although I have the same concerns as every newbie about having a "clipless moment" I'm actually more concerned that I will clip out then just slip as I put my foot down. I can barely stand up in my cycling shoes without slipping over and can just about walk. I look like a grandad trying rollerblades for the first time, doing alot of funky chicken type movements! So I'm really worried that when I'm on the road I'll unclip, put foot down, get no grip and do the splits at the lights!

I've never walked in the streets/on pavement with my cycle shoes, Do they grip better on the tarmac/pavement? Is it just my wooden floor and kitchen tiles are the worst surfaces to try and walk on with cycle shoes on?

Thanks

Jay


----------



## RoyPSB (13 May 2011)

Had my road bike (Secteur Elite - lovr it) for about 6 weeks now, with SPDs. Had a few clipless moments initially but thought I was past all that, until yesterday.

Was obviously a bit over-confident and tried to time a set of lights without stopping or unclipping. Ran out of road and couldn't unclip in time so straight over - left knee took all the force!

Very embarrassing isn't it? Just a couple of miles from home. Was quite shocked when I got back to see how much blood was running down my leg and was on my shoes.

I'll get used to them eventually.


----------



## gaz (14 May 2011)

Jay Kay said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I just ask, I have bought some Look Easy's but havent yet ridden in them. They are my first pair of clipless as I've only ever ridden with clips.
> 
> ...


It's easy to walk in them in normal conditions. Marble and wooden floor can make it difficult but it's all about technique 




RoyPSB said:


> Had my road bike (Secteur Elite - lovr it) for about 6 weeks now, with SPDs. Had a few clipless moments initially but thought I was past all that, until yesterday.
> 
> Was obviously a bit over-confident and tried to time a set of lights without stopping or unclipping. Ran out of road and couldn't unclip in time so straight over - left knee took all the force!
> 
> ...



Learn to trackstand


----------



## GrasB (14 May 2011)

gaz said:


> It's easy to walk in them in normal conditions. Marble and wooden floor can make it difficult but it's all about technique


I also think there's a self for filling prophecy in falling over. Because you walk timidly you don't get such good footing so you're much more likely to slip


----------



## John90 (15 May 2011)

Good advice in this thread and one day I hope to make use of it. My new bike came with SPD's and cycle shoes, but I switched the pedals over to the flats I've always used with the intention of switching back at a later date to practice clipless riding down at the park. Anyway, having fitted the cleats to the shoes I then attached one of the pedals to the cleat to see how it works. Got it on with a struggle but can't get it off again so I now have one shoe with an immovable SPD attached. Need to swallow my embarrassment and take it back to the shop or my clipless days will be over before they began.


----------



## Cubist (15 May 2011)

John90 said:


> Good advice in this thread and one day I hope to make use of it. My new bike came with SPD's and cycle shoes, but I switched the pedals over to the flats I've always used with the intention of switching back at a later date to practice clipless riding down at the park. Anyway, having fitted the cleats to the shoes I then attached one of the pedals to the cleat to see how it works. Got it on with a struggle but can't get it off again so I now have one shoe with an immovable SPD attached. Need to swallow my embarrassment and take it back to the shop or my clipless days will be over before they began.



You'll be amazed how much force you have to use to remove a shoe that hasn't got all the leverage of your foot inside it and a leg on top of that. Get someone to hold the bike steady and twist the heel of the shoe outwards as hard as you can. It should eventually come out, but it does seem an alarming amount of effort required! The movement needs to be as horizontal as you can in relation to the top of the pedal.


----------



## John90 (15 May 2011)

Cubist said:


> You'll be amazed how much force you have to use to remove a shoe that hasn't got all the leverage of your foot inside it and a leg on top of that. Get someone to hold the bike steady and twist the heel of the shoe outwards as hard as you can. It should eventually come out, but it does seem an alarming amount of effort required! The movement needs to be as horizontal as you can in relation to the top of the pedal.



Hey, you're right - that worked! It never occurred to me that it would make so much difference attaching the pedal to the bike and using the force/leverage of my leg. Sounds obvious now you've said it of course but there you go.


----------



## Fiona N (18 May 2011)

Of course it's possible to have the best of both worlds if you can track down a pair of Crank Bros Quattro pedals - road pedals that work with mtb cleats and mtb shoes - or mtb cleats and road shoes (which means you need a little rubbery surround on the sole for the cleat). The quattros have the 'eggbeater' style centre section but with a platform to spread the load better. I find them absolutely ideal for audaxing with a pair of racing mtb shoes (as stiff as road shoes) as there's loads of float (much better than spds in this respect) and I can walk without any problems (including wearing the cleats).


----------



## david k (20 May 2011)

when did clipless come out? or become popular?


----------



## philipbh (20 May 2011)

david k said:


> when did clipless come out? or become popular?




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bicycle_pedal

Have a look at this for some background and development of the idea


----------



## david k (21 May 2011)

interesting, magnets!


----------



## Holdsworth (27 May 2011)

I have recently bought an EBC Country Traveler which I eventually hope to take touring. It has flat pedal fitted ATM but I have found that I prefer the solidarity and feel of clipless pedals on the road bike. 

I see that CRC sell these pedals, would they be good for long distance and also a lot of general everyday riding and would they be compatible with the standard Shimano MTB cleat? My shoes are the Lidl MTB shoes that were for sale back in March and I quite like using them, even if the cleat isn't fully recessed and makes constant noise when walking on a hard surface.

**Edit* *Just realised that the A250's are single sided, I think this may be a disadvantage in everyday use as a commuter, not so bad when touring but this isn't going to be a huge percentage of my riding on this bike. Maybe in this case the M520's like I have on my roadie would be more suitable, but I am unsure of how they'll fare on a tour.


----------



## rossjevans (28 May 2011)

Holdsworth said:


> I have recently bought an EBC Country Traveler which I eventually hope to take touring. It has flat pedal fitted ATM but I have found that I prefer the solidarity and feel of clipless pedals on the road bike.
> 
> I see that CRC sell these pedals, would they be good for long distance and also a lot of general everyday riding and would they be compatible with the standard Shimano MTB cleat? My shoes are the Lidl MTB shoes that were for sale back in March and I quite like using them, even if the cleat isn't fully recessed and makes constant noise when walking on a hard surface.
> 
> **Edit* *Just realised that the A250's are single sided, I think this may be a disadvantage in everyday use as a commuter, not so bad when touring but this isn't going to be a huge percentage of my riding on this bike. Maybe in this case the M520's like I have on my roadie would be more suitable, but I am unsure of how they'll fare on a tour.




I am also interested in this. I like the look of both the A520/A530 touring pedals but would prefer double sided. Any suggestions on a suitable alternative?


----------



## Holdsworth (29 May 2011)

rossjevans said:


> I am also interested in this. I like the look of both the A520/A530 touring pedals but would prefer double sided. Any suggestions on a suitable alternative?



I've ended up going for some plain old double-sided m520's on the advice from the people in the Touring section. I can't see myself using anything other than clipless pedals, even for trips to town and apparently the large platform of the a520 may not help at all with foot pain. I prefer double-sided pedals for convenience when commuting so I chose them.


----------



## mickle (29 May 2011)

Can I just add - for those who find releasing a challenge. In spite of what the instructions tell you, don't twist your ankle outwards to release. The muscles which take care of foot rotation are small and weak, and difficult to control whilst keeping the sole flat relative to the pedal. Instead use the big muscle on the ouside of your thigh. Throw your whole leg sideways, out away from the bike, allowing the foot to follow. Combine this movement with a quick jab inwards of your toe and you'll be unclipped before you know it.


----------



## rossjevans (30 May 2011)

Holdsworth said:


> I've ended up going for some plain old double-sided m520's on the advice from the people in the Touring section. I can't see myself using anything other than clipless pedals, even for trips to town and apparently the large platform of the a520 may not help at all with foot pain. I prefer double-sided pedals for convenience when commuting so I chose them.



Thanks for that. Those seem to be quite highly rated and cheap too 

On the subject of clipless, I was wondering if it is possible to pedal unclipped whilst wearing SPD shoes. For example if approaching a place where you anticipate you will need to stop (such as a roundabout or junction) is it possible to unclip one foot and then carrying on pedaling until you are able to safely clip in again?


----------



## mickle (31 May 2011)

rossjevans said:


> On the subject of clipless, I was wondering if it is possible to pedal unclipped whilst wearing SPD shoes. For example if approaching a place where you anticipate you will need to stop (such as a roundabout or junction) is it possible to unclip one foot and then carrying on pedaling until you are able to safely clip in again?



Beginers often us this as a strategy but the fact is - after a while you'll get so familiar with the pedal's operation that you'll unclip only when you need to. Unclipping from clip-in pedals is not really the 'event' it seems, after a very short period it becomes as familiar taking your foot off a flat pedal.


----------



## Sonofpear (31 May 2011)

thinking of upgrading to clipless soon and found this helpful, just a quick question, do the shoes come with the cleats on, or do they come with the pedals, or do i but them seperately? been doing a little research but a little unsure of which type to go for.


----------



## GrasB (1 Jun 2011)

Shoes will come without cleats (as the cleat matches a specific pedal type), typically pedals will come with a set of cleats. I'd always recommend buying a second set of cleats to go with you pedals when you get the pedals incase you manage to damage the cleat beyond use.


----------



## Sonofpear (1 Jun 2011)

Thanks for that. So I just need to make sure the shoes take the particular type of pedals I get.


----------



## mickle (1 Jun 2011)

Sonofpear said:


> Thanks for that. So I just need to make sure the shoes take the particular type of pedals I get.



Yup.


----------



## Sonofpear (1 Jun 2011)

Cheers guys. Jobs a goodun


----------



## Borbus (4 Jun 2011)

I have gone clipless. SPD-SLs... I don't find unclipping a problem and I'm quite happy to unclip at the last moment. The hard bit for me is clipping in, though. When turning right out of a junction this is particularly bad, I find myself coasting across the road slowly without being able to pedal while trying to feel my way into the other pedal... not fun especially when the junction is uphill. In fact today I chickened out of one junction that is quite busy and uphill and turned into a pedestrian with a strange walk for a little while. Hopefully this will become easier...


----------



## Lucasmik (5 Jun 2011)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## gaz (5 Jun 2011)

Borbus said:


> I have gone clipless. SPD-SLs... I don't find unclipping a problem and I'm quite happy to unclip at the last moment. The hard bit for me is clipping in, though. When turning right out of a junction this is particularly bad, I find myself coasting across the road slowly without being able to pedal while trying to feel my way into the other pedal... not fun especially when the junction is uphill. In fact today I chickened out of one junction that is quite busy and uphill and turned into a pedestrian with a strange walk for a little while. Hopefully this will become easier...



It just takes practice. The SPD-SL and other road pedals like it point up when you are not clipped in. This is due to the clipping mechanism at the back and the pedals have a loop area at the top where you have to get the cleat in. 
The best way to do this is to have your clipped in foot at around 1-2 o'clock and push off hard (don't be in a pansy gear, but don't be in a hard gear either) leave the clipped in foot at the 6 o'clock position, now learn where that 12 0'clock position is and aim for that with your shoe, the cleat should catch the loop and a simple press down will have you clipped in.


----------



## Borbus (6 Jun 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I think I actually have a problem with my left pedal, it has become stiff and won't drop down under its own weight. When I first got them I pedaled backwards and the axle in the left one actually unscrewed from the pedal body... I spun it back the other way and it screwed up again and now it won't unscrew whichever way I spin it but after only about 50 miles of riding it has gone really stiff.

I wonder if I should just send it back? Servicing it doesn't seem fun since I don't have a vice.


----------



## mickle (6 Jun 2011)

Borbus said:


> Thanks for the advice. I think I actually have a problem with my left pedal, it has become stiff and won't drop down under its own weight. When I first got them I pedaled backwards and the axle in the left one actually unscrewed from the pedal body... I spun it back the other way and it screwed up again and now it won't unscrew whichever way I spin it but after only about 50 miles of riding it has gone really stiff.
> 
> I wonder if I should just send it back? Servicing it doesn't seem fun since I don't have a vice.



Warranty??


----------



## Cubist (8 Jun 2011)

For those that were puzzled by MacB's reluctance to endorse clipless pedals, we have discovered early footage of his first "moment"

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L88tn5Si7OA&feature=related


----------



## rossjevans (8 Jun 2011)

I have just ordered my first pair of SPD shoes. How difficult is it to setup the cleat position? Is it worth paying for another bike fit at my LBS or would I be better trying different positions out myself to find the most comfortable? My bike has already been setup for me when I purchased it but that was with the standard toe-clips.


----------



## Cubist (8 Jun 2011)

rossjevans said:


> I have just ordered my first pair of SPD shoes. How difficult is it to setup the cleat position? Is it worth paying for another bike fit at my LBS or would I be better trying different positions out myself to find the most comfortable? My bike has already been setup for me when I purchased it but that was with the standard toe-clips.


DO it yourself. It's a bit trial and error, but as a rule of thumb start off with the cleats on the line of your bunion joint. You can use a soft pencil to mark this off onto the sole of your shoe. Also consider whether you need to angle the cleat inwards a little if you walk or stand at ten to two or whatever. 

Try this neutral midpoint for starters, and if you aren't comfortable shift the cleats towards your toes for more power, or towards the ball of your foot for a comfortable "softer" option.


----------



## rossjevans (16 Jun 2011)

Thanks Cubist. 

I went out for my first clipless ride tonight, only 10 miles or so I just wanted to get a feel for them and practice clipping in and out. I tried the neutral position suggested and this was fine on my left foot but didn't feel quite so comfortable on my right. Trouble is it is difficult to put my finger on what exactly is the problem i.e. whether it's the forward/backward positioning or angle. The positioning of the cleat looks to be the same between shoes so is it okay to adjust the position independently between shoes or should they always be the same?

More importantly however, at no point did I end up in a heap on the ground tonight and I can already feel the performance and extra comfort of having proper shoes. (The flexible trainers and toe-clips I used previously had started to give me achilles pain). Very happy overall






Thanks.


----------



## Andrew_P (20 Jun 2011)

I have a decision to make, commute around 15 miles each way and only have 9 junctions/traffic lights. Hardly any walking to do either end. I have a road bike.

I understand that MTB are easier to clip in and out, but I am a bit of cosmetic plonker, and I prefer the SPD-SL inparticular the Black Shimano 105, and prefer the look of the road shoes.

I had a quick look in Evans and couldn't figure out the lip at the fron of the pedal? It "looked" like the shoe sat on top of the lip and "looked" like there would be a gap betwen the shoe and pedal. I know I have this wrong but still couldn't figure it out!

Anyway reading lots of threads it seems the MTB unclip is a twist or push to left/right to unclip how about the SL's?

One of my traffic lights is midway up a fairly steep hill if I get caught on red with my clips I find it quite hard to get get my foot in whilst keeping a reasonable speed starting up the hill and sometimes keep my foot on the "other side" until enough motion to faff around spinning the pedal round. It looks like the SL can be pedaled unclipped, is this the case?

So apart from being a plonker any advice either way?


----------



## Zinthar (20 Jun 2011)

Has anyone had experience with the Speedplay pedals? I've got cages right now, and have always used them. I'm comfortable with them but, want to go the extra 'mile' and get a clipless solution. Any thoughts on Speedplay as opposed to the SPD's/Look's?


----------



## Rocket (20 Jun 2011)

Interesting to read about clipless pedals, I have always used toe clips and straps, and was tought to use a pull up on the pedals as well as the normal down stroke,and believe this makes for much better pedaling action. 
Ron


----------



## Zinthar (21 Jun 2011)

Rocket said:


> Interesting to read about clipless pedals, I have always used toe clips and straps, and was tought to use a pull up on the pedals as well as the normal down stroke,and believe this makes for much better pedaling action.
> Ron




I thought so too, until I read this article...I've been working on using this method and it really has helped me. 

http://www.bicycling.com/training-nutrition/training-fitness/perfect-pedal-stroke


----------



## MacB (21 Jun 2011)

Zinthar said:


> I thought so too, until I read this article...I've been working on using this method and it really has helped me.
> 
> http://www.bicycling...ct-pedal-stroke



Quite a good description that one, force on the downstroke, a push me/pullme on the two transitions and a lightening of the foot at the back.

As Cubist knows all of this is achievable with no clips, straps or other stabilising equipment...just good technique, pedals and shoes.


----------



## GrasB (21 Jun 2011)

Zinthar, unfortunately I've got a load of power plots which show when pushing hard at 60-140 rpm I'm producing negative power (eg resisting the pedals going round) for about 25-30 degrees. When riding at a moderate effort or when sprinting it's more like 60-90 degrees of negative power production. My power production isn't atypical of a decent road racer. It also flies mostly in the face of what that article says as the period of negative power is at the top of the pedal stroke.


----------



## MacB (21 Jun 2011)

GrasB said:


> Zinthar, unfortunately I've got a load of power plots which show when pushing hard at 60-140 rpm I'm producing negative power (eg resisting the pedals going round) for about 25-30 degrees. When riding at a moderate effort or when sprinting it's more like 60-90 degrees of negative power production. My power production isn't atypical of a decent road racer.



pedalling in squares?


----------



## GrasB (21 Jun 2011)

I'd guess it's more kind of egg shaped.


----------



## MacB (21 Jun 2011)

GrasB said:


> I'd guess it's more kind of egg shaped.



 have you tried the funny shaped chainrings?


----------



## HLaB (21 Jun 2011)

LOCO said:


> I have a decision to make, commute around 15 miles each way and only have 9 junctions/traffic lights. Hardly any walking to do either end. I have a road bike.
> 
> I understand that MTB are easier to clip in and out, but I am a bit of cosmetic plonker, and I prefer the SPD-SL inparticular the Black Shimano 105, and prefer the look of the road shoes.
> 
> ...



For most rides I wear stiffer soled mtb shoes (BG Mtb Sports) and SPD Touring SPD (A520's) they look good on a road bike IMO and you get the benefits of walkability :-)
I have SPD-SL on my summer bike though and they unclip just the same :-)
It doesn't really matter but the cleat attached to the bottom of the shoe goes into that lip and the shoe does indeed sit over it and the rear of the cleat clips into the back of the pedal. Most clipless systems I've tried work along a similar principle, the cleat toes in and the rear is clipped.
You may pedal with SPD-SL unclipped at stops (In fact I do) but its hard due to the smoothness of a road shoe a mtb shoe is better for that. I tend to just use the unclipped foot slightly unweighted, put any weight on it is liable to slip. My preference these days (now my balance is better) is to unclip the rear but not disengage the toe of the cleat and track stand so I can quickly clip in again.

IHTH :-)


----------



## HLaB (21 Jun 2011)

rossjevans said:


> Thanks Cubist.
> 
> I went out for my first clipless ride tonight, only 10 miles or so I just wanted to get a feel for them and practice clipping in and out. I tried the neutral position suggested and this was fine on my left foot but didn't feel quite so comfortable on my right. Trouble is it is difficult to put my finger on what exactly is the problem i.e. whether it's the forward/backward positioning or angle. The positioning of the cleat looks to be the same between shoes so is it okay to adjust the position independently between shoes or should they always be the same?
> 
> ...



Do you mean is it OK to have the left different from the right yes, your feet might not be identical. I found this guide quite useful when I was setting up my cleats.


----------



## GrasB (21 Jun 2011)

MacB said:


> have you tried the funny shaped chainrings?


You mean Q-rings? Yeah, never really got on with them even after several 1000 miles so sold them & I'm so glad I bought them second hand!


----------



## Andrew_P (23 Jun 2011)

HLaB said:


> For most rides I wear stiffer soled mtb shoes (BG Mtb Sports) and SPD Touring SPD (A520's) they look good on a road bike IMO and you get the benefits of walkability :-)
> I have SPD-SL on my summer bike though and they unclip just the same :-)
> It doesn't really matter but the cleat attached to the bottom of the shoe goes into that lip and the shoe does indeed sit over it and the rear of the cleat clips into the back of the pedal. Most clipless systems I've tried work along a similar principle, the cleat toes in and the rear is clipped.
> You may pedal with SPD-SL unclipped at stops (In fact I do) but its hard due to the smoothness of a road shoe a mtb shoe is better for that. I tend to just use the unclipped foot slightly unweighted, put any weight on it is liable to slip. My preference these days (now my balance is better) is to unclip the rear but not disengage the toe of the cleat and track stand so I can quickly clip in again.
> ...




thats great thanks, to really embarass myself, I watched a you tube video and realised in the shop I had been matching the shoe to pedal back to front!!

Still in a bit of quandry the YT video the SL's looked fairly easy, and on a test run most lights I could easily just roll up to them and keep moving while waiting for the change. The only one I always get caught on is half way up a fairly steep climb.

The main motivation really is the the plastic toe clips on my Specialized let me over hang my toes to far, I never tighten the straps so the only benefit of them is to stop foot slipping off the pedal, they are no good for using on the up stroke.


----------



## Andrew_P (25 Jun 2011)

SPD SL 105's bought and fitted, cheapest Specialized BG Sports shoes bought, cleats fitted.

Tested getting and in and out and seemed really easy, even looking straight ahead. 

Won't test ride as just stuffed my face, so will give it a ago round the block a few times Sunday.

What should I be looking out for regarding cleat position, also there is some play in them when clicked in, is this "float"?


----------



## gaz (26 Jun 2011)

LOCO said:


> there is some play in them when clicked in, is this "float"?



That is the float.


----------



## Andrew_P (26 Jun 2011)

Going from well fitting clips to clipless to be honest not a great deal of noticeable difference.

I will probably live to regret saying this but done an hour in and around Purley & Croydon and found it very easy unclipping and fairly easy 80-90% clipping in first time. I assume people who struggle come from no restraints to clipless?


In fact I would probably say its easier clipping than flipping the the old toe straps over, also the road pedals wouldn't bother me in high traffic lot of stops. Shoess eemed okay wouldn't want to walk mile but okay bought back memories of walking back from the park with my football boots on!

This is after one hour might change my mind after 20 hours this week!! 

Gaz do you run yellow or red cleats? I think red are no float?


----------



## Andrew_P (30 Jun 2011)

Missed the part on page one about seat position, my left knee let me know on Tuesday morning. Raised the seat a little and seems better. 

To date getting out has not posed any problems the only close one was an unexpected stop when a bus looked me in the eye and pulled out, but couldn't pass on the other side so just blocked myside, I was so busy trying to get the drivers attention to tell him about his parentage that I clean forgot about the shoes. In my mad panic to get a foot out I used such upward and sideways force that I smacked my knee. As I composed myself and looked up at my eye level was loads of School kids, could have been worse I suppose. 

Getting in to the clips seems to go through phases, mostly okay but get a few bad ones in traffic and confidence seems to drop.

Anyone reading this who wants a little advice is get it into your head to use the same foot to unclip, and pulling off get a few really good up and down strokes with the clipped in foot before clipping in the other. Gives you a bit of speed for stability and time to get clipped in whilst coasting.

Regarding the float, left to right seems ok, and no float would mean some work on ensuring the cleat is positioned properly, the only bit of the float I am not keen on is the up and down float. If I tighten the the adjuster does this go away?


----------



## billy1561 (1 Jul 2011)

Hi all.
My LBS recommended some shoes and peddle for my new road bike, these are shimano m520 peddles and shimano mo87 spd shoes. I tried the shoes on and they felt comfortable enough but when i looked them up in google it says they are mtb shoes. Have i been given the correct footwear for a road bike?
Thanks


----------



## Andrew_P (2 Jul 2011)

There are two main types of pedal SPD smaller and apparently easy to get in and out of refferred to as MTB. Shoes are more trainer like. 

SPD-SL which are termed road bike more football boot style shoes and exposed cleats.

They are not mutually excluisive in fact SPD MTB are seen on a lot of road bikes, and are the most popular, I went for SPD SL for cosmetic and bigger platform reasons.

I have not used SPD MTB so cannot comment, if I was doing alot of traffic lights and filtering, I would now (a week in to using them) hesitate a little using SPD-SL pedals. I get clipped 85-90% withing a few seconds, but in heavy traffic I seem to sometimes struggle. Having said that it is less than a full weeks use.

I also didn't feel any real increase in performance, improvement in comfort coming from really stiff soles of the shoes.


----------



## billy1561 (2 Jul 2011)

Interesting that you feel negligable increase in performance. Maybe you are at a good level already.

Pleased to hear i have got the 'easier' option of clipping in for traffic as i really wasn't sure. They do look like trainers actually.


----------



## Andrew_P (2 Jul 2011)

The performance thing could well be that last week was my third week of full time to and from work, and my legs felt pretty much dead meat most of last week! Although friday the speedo crossed 440 miles in last 21 days.

Seriously I fouund it easy to remember unclipping when stopping at juctions and Traffic lights, its unexpected stops and when getting in and out of stacked traffic were I have nearly got caught out.


----------



## Cosmicned (2 Jul 2011)

Just got my first clipless pedals installed & new shoes ... now I've been cycling since the 1960's  so I was very skeptical about their safety & additional expense... but I very much appreciate the advice & guidance from *Swindon Cycles* my LBS - they were very patient despite my gormless questions  been for my first quick spin & what a difference! Much more power & acceleration - no probs un-clipping - very easy - I actually found clipping in harder- but I'll practice... not had a clipless moment yet... but no doubt it'll happen i guess!!! But if you're an old stick in the mud like me & have avoided them - all I can say its MUCH easier than you think...


----------



## Bman (2 Jul 2011)

Just had my first ride clipless  Just a quick 30min ride to see how I go (and to see if they need any adjustments).

I have previously been using cages and found the SPD-M520's to be much easier. Just as LOCO says, these pedals are double sided so you dont have to flip over the cage each time. Still, clipping in is harder (for me) than unclipping. I will just have to remember to do it. Read ahead and unclip at least one foot if in any doubt. 

The road shoes are actually the biggest change for me. They are hard soled and nicely vented so my feet stay nice and cool. Much easier to pull up on the pedals (compared to trainers in cages).


No "moments" yet


----------



## billy1561 (2 Jul 2011)

Got my peddles on the bike now and have to say my initial thoughts are its tougher to clip in than out. Like others have said any sudden unplanned stops will be a test.

EDIT:

Had a quick trial ride earlier and i can see how easy it will be to collect my first moment but the advantages are excellent.


----------



## Corgi Kid (8 Jul 2011)

That was a really informative read. I am thinking of buying a pair of clip-in shoes as I have a set of 105 clip pedals for when I get better at riding. Can I use the shoes without cleats on my normal toe clipped pedals, this would help me get used to the shoe and to break them in a bit.


----------



## gaz (8 Jul 2011)

If your pedals are spd-sl 105 then you probably won't be able to use the shoes with toe clips.
3 bolt cleated shoes have smooth soles and you will ruin them if you walk or pedal in them without a cleat.


----------



## Corgi Kid (8 Jul 2011)

gaz said:


> If your pedals are spd-sl 105 then you probably won't be able to use the shoes with toe clips.
> 3 bolt cleated shoes have smooth soles and you will ruin them if you walk or pedal in them without a cleat.



Thanks Gaz, that rules out that idea. I might as well just buy the shoes and put the 105s on.

Cheers


----------



## Slaav (15 Jul 2011)

Having used toe clips as a lad at school, I hesitated initially to go clipless... when I did, my what a difference!

I would suggest that anybody who doesn't at least try them is really missing a trick.

I find them most useful climbing and also pulling away from lights when in the wrong gear. The total stroke and 'pull' you can get into each revolution is truly amazing!

try them - and no actual moment yet; even in heavy London traffic


----------



## Davidc (15 Jul 2011)

I tried clipless (prefer the Dutch term - click pedals) a few years ago, for about 500 miles and disliked them. I went back to toe clips and sold the SPD pedals and shoes at a profit!

I'm on an organised ride later in the year where clipless are compulsory - in France and they claim it's a safety rule!!!!!!!!!!

So - have bought M520 pedals and fitted the cleats to a pair of Lidl cycling shoes. They're now on my tourer. I'll use them to get back used to the system and decide whether to keep them after the ride in October. Have to decide whether or not to use them for 101 miles of EE next month. Observations so far:

The Lidl shoes are much more comfortable than the Shimano ones from 2 yeras ago were.
I never did find clipping in and out difficult, but occasionally miss when clipping in - as I did the first time round. I just can't see how to aim my foot correctly every time when it's finding the pedal.
I still don't really like the sensation of being physically attached to the bike.
I don't get any speed or power advantage over toe-clips. Both have a roughly 10% gain over flat plain pedals.
I have to put my saddle 15mm higher when using clipless to get the correct riding position, which means remembering to get off the saddle when stopped - it's too high to safely put a foot down. (It was only 10mm up with the Shimano shoes which was manageable).
I like being able to just plonk my foot on the pedal without flipping it to get the toe-clip on top. It's as lazy as flat pedals! This would presumably be lost if I changed to pedals with a clip only on one side.

I've used toe-clips for decades, and unclipping seems to just replace - well - unclipping as an action so I've not yet had a 'moment', either 2 years ago or now, but I can see how it could happen so still a little concerned.


----------



## Borbus (21 Jul 2011)

Switched to red SPD-SL cleats today. They feel just fine so I don't think I'll be using the yellow ones again. As far as I can tell, for me, the yellow ones will just wear themselves and the pedal out quicker as well as being harder to unclip. So it seems red all the way for me.


----------



## Corgi Kid (24 Jul 2011)

Ive brought my bike into work today and will be changing the standard pedals for a set of 105 clipless. I bought a nice pair of Shimano road shoes and cleats to. I am hoping to ride home from work at 2pm and take the senic route throught the country park. At least if I come a cropper I wont have to worry about cars. I have been walking around the office all morning trying to get used to the shoes. They feel like high heels (not that i wear heals ).


----------



## peelywally (26 Jul 2011)

today on my mtb with flat pedals , i tore my calf open going through a kissing gate because my wet foot slipped off


while my left spun the crank , i was on middle ring and the big ring got me like a saw 

wouldnt have happened with clipless pedals ,









i took the spd`s off it for some reason or another ,

they will be going back on asap


----------



## MickL (2 Aug 2011)

Ive tried riding with SPD's(Commuter ones) but I was never able to find the sweet spot on my right foot, mostly due to the fact I have slightly larger ball of the foot to the left, all though riding with them was no problem but it was causing my right hip some problems after couple of months riding, so now Ive had to ditch them and will putting them on ebay, shame really because I did enjoy cycling in them just going to start using clips (strapless) for now.


----------



## ajwilcox (11 Aug 2011)

Have enjoyed using SPD clipless pedals for a few years. Bought the first ones in Aldi or Lidl good value. Shoes are still in use but the pedal bearings gave out. Replaced with Wellgo ones. I use the commuter type (clip one side, standard pedal the other) on a road bike. I feel as though I have lost a couple of gears in either direction when I am not using the clips.


----------



## richo_rider (12 Aug 2011)

I've been riding with SPD pedals and SCOTT shoes for about 9mths now, recently bought a new road bike and have transferred the pedals but now thinking of going to proper road pedals.

Any advice on what to choose & if it's a good move to make?!

Not had any clipless moments except on my first two rides with them.... and those moments were more than enough to last me a while! (Cringe)


----------



## Keith Oates (13 Aug 2011)

If by saying proper road pedals you mean something like the Shimano R540 SPD - SL then it will really depend on what type of use you are doing with your road bike. They are better when you are actually on the road riding than the normal SPD types but there are two drawbacks. The shoes are not so easy to walk in with the clips that protrude from the bottom and they are also not so convenient for clipping in and out if you are commuting and have to clip in and out very often for traffic lights etc. The pedals themselves are good as they have a wider base and one of the advantages is that the sole of your foot (shoe) is lower and more in line with the axle of the pedal. My personal preference is the Shimano SPD - SL type but not everyone will agree and for sure there are cheaper pedals that you can buy.


----------



## gaz (14 Aug 2011)

Keith Oates said:


> They are better when you are actually on the road riding than the normal SPD types but there are two drawbacks. The shoes are not so easy to walk in with the clips that protrude from the bottom and they are also not so convenient for clipping in and out if you are commuting and have to clip in and out very often for traffic lights etc.


They really aren't that hard to walk in. I've posted a video in thi thread previously where I walk in them very easily and look normal doing so.
They also aren't that hard to use in busy cities. Once you understand the principle of clipping in with them and have got that nearly perfected then it doesn't take that much extra time than an egg beater to clip in. I can even do it fixed, where you had to clip in first time or you are in trouble.


----------



## Nordog (15 Aug 2011)

peelywally said:


> today on my mtb with flat pedals , i tore my calf open going through a kissing gate because my wet foot slipped off
> 
> 
> while my left spun the crank , i was on middle ring and the big ring got me like a saw
> ...



I slipped off my flats a few years ago. had some lovely marks up my calf about six of them. After getting home I just cleaned the mud off
with cold water and then smeared honey on the cuts after that wrapped cling film around my leg (you can see how it is getting on) for 36 hrs
all was fine no scars left ether. Did try clip after that but off road I found very difficult un-like my road bike.


----------



## Merlin (16 Aug 2011)

I had more "clipless moments" with toe-clips and straps than I've had with SPDs. They often involved alcohol - funny that. Now I'm older and more sensible I drink less which might explain the reduction. I still use both on different bikes because I don't always want to take a change of footware.


----------



## bennydorano (18 Aug 2011)

I've been having knee bother for a fair while, I recently changed (about 2 months ago) from just wearing astro turf trainers and flat pedals to SPD's and I've actually noticed an improvement in my knee. An unexpected bonus! Not sure what has caused this, slightly different muscle use maybe?


----------



## BSRU (18 Aug 2011)

bennydorano said:


> I've been having knee bother for a fair while, I recently changed (about 2 months ago) from just wearing astro turf trainers and flat pedals to SPD's and I've actually noticed an improvement in my knee. An unexpected bonus! Not sure what has caused this, slightly different muscle use maybe?



The main reason I use spd's is that it allows you to always place you feet in the correct position on the pedals, without having to look down and check.


----------



## Bman (18 Aug 2011)

I've noticed much better muscle tone in my thighs since going clipless


----------



## CopperCyclist (31 Aug 2011)

I recently bought SPD-SL's for my first clipless pedals. I've got on brilliantly with them. They aren't hard to walk in either - not natural perhaps, but no where near hard!

I'd reccomend them to anyone. The only thing I would say about clipless pedals as a whole is that they've really stopped me filtering through traffic at lights so much, so if you travel through heavy traffic on your commute, I'd probably sick to flats. Course, this could simply be inexperience on my part ...


----------



## gaz (31 Aug 2011)

CopperCyclist said:


> I'd reccomend them to anyone. The only thing I would say about clipless pedals as a whole is that they've really stopped me filtering through traffic at lights so much, so if you travel through heavy traffic on your commute, I'd probably sick to flats. Course, this could simply be inexperience on my part ...



That is just something you have to get used to. I commute through london on SPD-SL


----------



## CopperCyclist (31 Aug 2011)

Hmm have I been thick? When I bought my cleats, I bought 'yellow' spd-sl cleats as the trim on my bike is yellow... but the poster above suggests the cleats are different by different colour, and the yellows wear out faster? Whats the difference?


----------



## gaz (1 Sep 2011)

CopperCyclist said:


> Hmm have I been thick? When I bought my cleats, I bought 'yellow' spd-sl cleats as the trim on my bike is yellow... but the poster above suggests the cleats are different by different colour, and the yellows wear out faster? Whats the difference?



The red ones have no float.


----------



## CopperCyclist (1 Sep 2011)

Hmm. Does it make a lot of difference? I'm liking the yellows so don't see a need to change, unless someone cares to sell the virtues of the red fixed cleats to me?


----------



## gaz (1 Sep 2011)

CopperCyclist said:


> Hmm. Does it make a lot of difference? I'm liking the yellows so don't see a need to change, unless someone cares to sell the virtues of the red fixed cleats to me?


Some say the the fixed channels the power better the the pedal. That may be so but only if they are set up exactly right. And if they are not set up exactly right then you will more than likely get some knee pain.

In my opinion it is all down to personal preference, some people just dont like the float.


----------



## thehairycycler (1 Sep 2011)

CopperCyclist said:


> Hmm. Does it make a lot of difference? I'm liking the yellows so don't see a need to change, unless someone cares to sell the virtues of the red fixed cleats to me?




I got the yellow ones when I first got them, for the same reason as yourself. I now use the red ones.

The yellow did give you a bit of movement on the pedals and were IMO harder to clip out with as a beginer the also became lose and I lost the washer and nut on two of the parts on the left cleat (became loose at first then i tightend them, eventually falling off 20miles into a 50mile circuit). I bought the red to see the difference I feel I have more control in my pedal stroke and my avg MPH has went up especially on hills. I've checked the nut on these spd-sl regularly and they have always been tight. I might just have had a dodgy set or the float might have helped loosen them.

If I were you I would try them when you require replacement cleats and make your decision from there. It may help or hinder your knee


----------



## Borbus (4 Sep 2011)

I'm seriously thinking of ditching my clipless pedals and fitting flat pedals to my road bike. I've found myself much more willing to go out on my hybrid/commuter bike than my new road bike and I've realised why: I dread the beginning of every bike ride on my road bike because I have to navigate my way out of the city. The thing is, I love cycling in the city, but as you all know one of the most important things for effective city cycling is confidence.

With clipless I have severely reduced confidence at being able to pull out of a junction, or put myself in that position on the road in only so much time etc. It's mainly because I still find it really hard to clip in with the second foot. I probably manage the clip in quickly about 1/10 of the time, which is just pure luck. The rest of the time I'm having to continue pedaling while not clipped in praying that my foot won't slip off the pedal.

It's been months now, but due to not wanting to go out in the first place I haven't practised as much as I would have liked. How long does it take to get as good at clipless as I am with flat pedals?

Also I think my shoes are too big for me. The LBS said there needs to be loads of toe room, but even with the cleats adjusted all the way back (which makes it even harder to clip in) the cleat feels way too far forward. This has given me Achilles tendon pain on longer rides. Unfortunately hardly any LBS's stock a good selection of shoes.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (4 Sep 2011)

Borbus said:


> I'm seriously thinking of ditching my clipless pedals and fitting flat pedals to my road bike. I've found myself much more willing to go out on my hybrid/commuter bike than my new road bike and I've realised why: I dread the beginning of every bike ride on my road bike because I have to navigate my way out of the city. The thing is, I love cycling in the city, but as you all know one of the most important things for effective city cycling is confidence.
> 
> With clipless I have severely reduced confidence at being able to pull out of a junction, or put myself in that position on the road in only so much time etc. It's mainly because I still find it really hard to clip in with the second foot. I probably manage the clip in quickly about 1/10 of the time, which is just pure luck. The rest of the time I'm having to continue pedaling while not clipped in praying that my foot won't slip off the pedal.
> 
> ...



What about pedals with flat one side and SPD's the other?

Re shoe sizing, as far as I know a thumbs width between toe and end of shoe is enough room. Any more and your feet will slide about in the shoe.


----------



## CopperCyclist (4 Sep 2011)

thehairycycler said:


> I got the yellow ones when I first got them, for the same reason as yourself. I now use the red ones.
> 
> The yellow did give you a bit of movement on the pedals and were IMO harder to clip out with as a beginer the also became lose and I lost the washer and nut on two of the parts on the left cleat (became loose at first then i tightend them, eventually falling off 20miles into a 50mile circuit). I bought the red to see the difference I feel I have more control in my pedal stroke and my avg MPH has went up especially on hills. I've checked the nut on these spd-sl regularly and they have always been tight. I might just have had a dodgy set or the float might have helped loosen them.
> 
> If I were you I would try them when you require replacement cleats and make your decision from there. It may help or hinder your knee



Interesting. The nuts come loose on my yellow cleats too. Luckily I noticed, and have retightened them twice - I just presumed this was normal. Wonder if fits a yellow thing... I think I'll give the reds a go once the cleats wear out, I have a spare yellow set anyway in case I don't get on.


----------



## hotmetal (5 Sep 2011)

I've used clipless pedals for years and find them far superior to flats for my type of riding. (I ride predominantly XC or road) My more hardcore DH/Freeride cycling buddies have changed back to studded flats and shin protectors). The only real 'moments' I've had were with traditional toe-clips. Oh and I did very nearly crash a demo bike outside the shop because I had Specialized cleats and the dem bike had Shimano SPDs. They go in ok but don't release. D'oh!


I use the Crank Bros Candys on all my bikes, which means both mountain bikes and the carbon road bike. 
To me, they have these advantages:
1 - clip in from either side without having to spin the pedal round (unlike most road cleats)
2 - one pair of shoes for all my cycling (and therefore space and £££ saved)
3 - plenty of float to preserve my dodgy knees
4 - off-road I'm less likely to clout my shins like the guy on the previous page (I have done before and know how much it hurts)
5 - greater familiarity with clipping in and out because it's the same on all my bikes
6 - mountain bike clipless cleats are small and are recessed in the shoe so you can walk without getting tipped back, scratching cafe floors etc etc.
7 - compared with flat pedals they're far more efficient

Admittedly they're probably not quite as efficient as a pair of pure road pedals, but for me the other advantages outweigh that factor.
Also the Crank Bros pedals do not have adjustable cleat tension. This has not generally been a problem but I do find that they tend to release rather easily if you twist your foot, say, to look behind you when stationary. I get one or two odd looks or smartarse comments from the occasional 'purist' roadie, but I just tell them it ain't a fashion parade and I'm not racing anyone. If I only had a road bike I'd consider pure road cleats/pedals though.


----------



## gaz (5 Sep 2011)

CopperCyclist said:


> Interesting. The nuts come loose on my yellow cleats too. Luckily I noticed, and have retightened them twice - I just presumed this was normal. Wonder if fits a yellow thing... I think I'll give the reds a go once the cleats wear out, I have a spare yellow set anyway in case I don't get on.



You are either not doing them tight enough or the threads in your shoe are worn.


----------



## MacB (5 Sep 2011)

hotmetal said:


> 7 - compared with flat pedals they're far more efficient



interesting, have you got the link for the study that supports this assertion or was it just your own impression?


----------



## tsddave (10 Sep 2011)

Thanks alot for this ...I had my 1st experiences today with SPD.

I was feeling abit concerned about the whole thing so I did my research on this forum and watching the odd video on youtube.
This video 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmwHqcFlOI4
I found to be very good and the lady in it has perfect legs!

Once I got my shoes and the cleats in place I practised for about 10mins clipping in and out with both feet.
I then set to the road and did an hours cycle to practise with them further. I didnt have any issues and feel that some of the warnings are abit strong in some (but not this one) articles ive seen online.
It didnt take long at all to the the hang of it and I had a couple of instances during the ride where I needed to stop fast and I managed to get my feet out fast each time.
I had the pedals on a low tension and I would agree this is perfect for those starting out.
I went up and down some pretty steep climbs (thats how it is where I live in Norway) and didnt feel the need for more tension either.

Now I have seen the extra power spd provides I will never go back! I was chuckling at the extra power I had on climbs and extra speed I had on the straights.

Anyone considering spd and is concerned I would urge you to just go for it - its really not so bad!


----------



## Moss (27 Sep 2011)

billy1561 said:


> Really useful advice that thanks for posting. I am on the fence as what to purchase as it sounds like an improvement on trainers.



Just bought the (New on the Market 2012) Shimano XT Duo Pedals for my Road Bike! Clip in on one side; and plain Pedal the other side! Turned the adjustment to maximum Negativity and it becomes easier to release from the pedals. They retail at £74.99 (Ok £75,) but if you shop around it's possible to get them for a lot less.

Here's a link to the type of pedal : http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=67250


----------



## david k (30 Sep 2011)

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...Product_List_Zone_1-_-Blank&iozone=PLPz1#dtab

ive bought the shoes from aldi, will they work with this pedal? do i need cleats as well?


----------



## gaz (1 Oct 2011)

david k said:


> http://www.halfords....zone=PLPz1#dtab
> 
> ive bought the shoes from aldi, will they work with this pedal? do i need cleats as well?



Do the shoes have 3 holes on the bottom in a triangle shape? If yes, then they will work with that pedal and the cleats come with the pedal.
If you only have 2 holes, then the pedals will not work with your shoe.


----------



## david k (2 Oct 2011)

http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/special_buys3_20813.htm

thanks gaz, im not sure will check later


----------



## gaz (2 Oct 2011)

david k said:


> http://www.aldi.co.u...buys3_20813.htm
> 
> thanks gaz, im not sure will check later


If those are the shoes, then no you can't use that pedal system. SPD-SL, Look Keo and some Time pedals (The 3 bolt triangle system) will not work with those shoes.


----------



## david k (2 Oct 2011)

so i need a 2 bolt system


----------



## david k (4 Oct 2011)

checked and my shoes have 2 holes, so which cleats and pedals do i need, anyone help please


----------



## gavroche (6 Oct 2011)

cleats seem to be all the fashion presently. Are they really superior to straps and if so, in what way?


----------



## HovR (6 Oct 2011)

Great article! Learning something new every day.





If I may suggest something, maybe some photos could be added displaying the differences between the pedal options?

Maybe some images likes these for the clipless section:













And this for the clipped section?






As they say, an image speaks 1000 words! 

-HovR


----------



## PpPete (6 Oct 2011)

david k said:


> checked and my shoes have 2 holes, so which cleats and pedals do i need, anyone help please



Plain old SPD Like on the right hand shoe in the pic above.


----------



## PpPete (6 Oct 2011)

gavroche said:


> cleats seem to be all the fashion presently. Are they really superior to straps and if so, in what way?



At least as efficient as a really tight clip/strap but more comfortable and easier to get in and out of.


----------



## david k (6 Oct 2011)

i have 2 bolts, any chance of a link to cheap pedals to suit please


----------



## slowmotion (6 Oct 2011)

david k said:


> i have 2 bolts, any chance of a link to cheap pedals to suit please



Shimano M520 SPD pedals are very popular with quite a few people hereabout, and they are pretty reasonably priced too.
Some of the ones on ebay are about £15 but come without cleats.
With cleats, about £20.....

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=3759


----------



## david k (7 Oct 2011)

cheers they look like theyd do the job


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Oct 2011)

This has been an excellent thread to read through. 

Before finding this site I bought these Wellgo trekking SPD pedals within a normal pedal : -

http://www.ukbikestore.co.uk/product/33/wpd998/wellgo-wpd998-treking-spd-pedal-silver.html

and these DHB shoes from Wiggle : -

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/dhb-t1-cycling-shoes/

I had to trim a bit of tread off the shoes to get the cleats to clip in, but otherwise I've been happy with this combination. I can hop on my bike whatever trainers I am wearing to go & get a takeaway or use the cycling shoes for commuting or more serious rides. 

I am still having fun when approaching traffic queueing at lights - approach as slowly as I can, watch the lights change to green but the car in front is half asleep - of course, as soon as I unclip the car in front pulls away !


----------



## Moss (18 Oct 2011)

Hey Kestevan,

A Great Big Thankyou!

This thread is invaluable to all cyclists; and your post is brilliantly put together.

Regards

M


----------



## Moss (18 Oct 2011)

Borbus said:


> I'm seriously thinking of ditching my clipless pedals and fitting flat pedals to my road bike. I've found myself much more willing to go out on my hybrid/commuter bike than my new road bike and I've realised why: I dread the beginning of every bike ride on my road bike because I have to navigate my way out of the city. The thing is, I love cycling in the city, but as you all know one of the most important things for effective city cycling is confidence.
> 
> With clipless I have severely reduced confidence at being able to pull out of a junction, or put myself in that position on the road in only so much time etc. It's mainly because I still find it really hard to clip in with the second foot. I probably manage the clip in quickly about 1/10 of the time, which is just pure luck. The rest of the time I'm having to continue pedaling while not clipped in praying that my foot won't slip off the pedal.
> 
> ...



Hi Borbus,

I've bought some Shimano XT Pedals (The latest 2012 Model ) to use on this road bike > 



















They are SPD one side and flat the other! A perfect combination for city riding; and the clip in and out of the spd side is relatively easy!

Here's a link to the pedals >http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=67250 I think the treking style of this pedal would suit your requirements perfectly!	BTW I never use the flats now, I find it so easy to clip in and out of these pedals.

Hope this helps

M


----------



## Matthames (5 Nov 2011)

Since changing over from using toe clips to SPD, in terms of amount of speed there is very little difference. However, my average cadence over a 10 mile ride has gone from 80 rpm to 90 rpm. Using SPD has made it much easier to spin than other pedal systems.


----------



## Baja Dan (6 Nov 2011)

that last part about falling, it's a scary feeling when you're slowly falling nothing can help you.


----------



## Buddfox (9 Nov 2011)

Had a clipless moment this morning - into oncoming traffic, eek! Was turning right across a main road, had my front wheel slightly into the oncoming lane. Tried to reverse back and keeled over - thankfully the oncoming taxi was watching where he was going! Slightly embarrassing, but in the end only a bruised ego...


----------



## Scousegaz (2 Dec 2011)

Had my first ride with clipless pedals yesterday on my new Trek 1.2 winter trainer, my Trek Madone is now having them fitted as I found them quite easy after having toe clip pedals for a while so the need to remove the foot from the pedal was always required. Go on take the plunge................not literally


----------



## BC BOOTLE (1 Jan 2012)

Scousegaz said:


> Had my first ride with clipless pedals yesterday on my new Trek 1.2 winter trainer, my Trek Madone is now having them fitted as I found them quite easy after having toe clip pedals for a while so the need to remove the foot from the pedal was always required. Go on take the plunge................not literally


went out today clipless myself for the first time,I agree a lot better,I got some pdm 505's so still got one side of the pedal for trainers if req,shimano RO64 shoes will do for me to start with,getting my foot out ok, ,getting it in is going to take some practise looking down isnt good,,no plunging yet


----------



## cyclebum (4 Jan 2012)

As this thread is so long, I'm afraid I've skipped the middle bit so humble apologies if this question has already been asked, but can anyone recommend a good reputable web site to look at? Obviously I don't want to be spending big bucks at this point in time till I know if this is for me!


----------



## BC BOOTLE (4 Jan 2012)

wiggle,chain reaction,sjs are to name a couple,hope this helps


----------



## cyclebum (10 Jan 2012)

Thanks, I've had a look on these and why is there so much more choice and bargains for men....
Any tips on shoe sizings? do I go for my own shoe size or +/-?


----------



## PpPete (10 Jan 2012)

Many cycle shoe brands come up small. Best to try them in the shop before buying online (or asking the retailer to price match)

I've returned to this thread just to let people know that clipless moments don't always happen in first few months of riding. I've come close a very few times since going clipless a couple of years ago - but never actually hit the deck until last Saturday. Chain-suck, drive train locked up, tried to free it by back pedalling, ignored fact I was going uphill at the time, speed bled away too quickly - cue slow motion topple into the road. No damage to me or bike, no traffic, just my pride !


----------



## BC BOOTLE (10 Jan 2012)

Glad the bike was ok Pete


----------



## BC BOOTLE (10 Jan 2012)

cyclebum,,,only advice I can give is I am a 10 normally,trainers etc and a 10 in shimano shoes


----------



## derrick (10 Jan 2012)

I bought a pair of shimano road shoes, size 43 fitted perfect, then bought a pair of shimano mtb shoe the same size and they were to small, had to send them back and exchange them for the next size up,
Whats that all about,


----------



## SteveBM (14 Jan 2012)

Hi,
Thanks so much for the invaluable information in this thread.
Got my first road bike yesterday (Specialized Allez) and bought Shimano SPD 520 pedals with cleats today, along with Decathlon MTB5 shoes which are current on offer. I found these shoes really comfortable for my slightly wide feet!
Went out on my maiden ride today, and had one embarrassing clipless moment, when I'd forgotten I was clipped in. That falling feeling soon focuses the mind.
I have found that my left leg is really comfortable, but my right leg isn't too comfortable. My foot likes to point outwards on the downward stroke and the SPD's prevent this. I'm in the process of adjusting the shoes to try and compensate for this.
I had a real sprint down on the drops whilst clipped in and felt great - No slipping or wasted energy.
Will definitely have to practice clipping in and out until it becomes second nature.

Thanks once again for an excellent thread.


----------



## cyclebum (16 Jan 2012)

I've only actually gone and done it , I ordered some pedals (went on a recommendation and ordered some Time ones), and then found some ladies Shimano shoes reduced to £47 . They wern't the ones I wanted as I'm not keen on the colour, but I decided to put the investment into a set of reasonably decent pedals I can hopefully get along with, then maybe pick up another pair of shoes at a later date if all is going well. 
I must say I was all for buying straight from t'internet but a long conversation with the really helpfull guy in the shop meant I could actually look at what my options were, discuss my requirements and hopefully I've come away with what suits me. Between this thread and my helpful shop man I now feel I have a better understanding having seen it all in the flesh so to speak. I would definitely recommend first timers do the same so you can at least try the shoes for both style and comfort, and see the mechanisms working with the cleats. 
I can't tell you how excited I am () though also a bit nervous, but I can't wait till I collect the pedals and get going. I later met a friend who says her son has one of those frames you sit the back wheel into and can use in the house so I'm going to borrow to get used to clipping and unclipping.


----------



## Boyfrom64 (18 Jan 2012)

I have been riding clipless (clip in) for about 3 months now - I have a pair of DHB shoes and Look KEO 2 Max pedals. The only slight issue I have is that if I come to a stand still once I start cycling again, the pedal I have unclipped from, tends to spin round and it can be a bit awkward getting it in to the right position quickly to clip back in. 
Does any one have any suggestions on how to get around this?


----------



## BC BOOTLE (18 Jan 2012)

Hi all.
Cyclebum i felt the same.all excited..it hasnt gone yet,,still look forward to getting out....when this weather allows that is,got to admit I dont do the going out in the rain,but have got all the clothing,,
Boyfrom 64...Im still the same..clip out no problem,,still looking at the pedal to clip in,,,only been since xmas though,,,,

Let me know how you both get on.


----------



## cyclebum (18 Jan 2012)

Wish I had the luxury BC Bootle, of avoiding the bad weather that is, but with 6 weeks to my big ride I'm having to just get the miles in, at least it should all be worth it though then I'll probably be complaining about the heat!Hoping the pedals arrive tomorrow.


----------



## CycleVan (19 Jan 2012)

Hi guys,

I'm upgrading to a proper road bike in March (currently riding a battered fixie) and I want to go clipless. it looks the part 

The thing is I have a slightly lopsided knee and have to compensate for this by facing my right foot out ever so slightly while I'm cycling. Can I still do that whilst riding clipless? 

Thanks


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jan 2012)

CycleVan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm upgrading to a proper road bike in March (currently riding a battered fixie) and I want to go clipless. it looks the part
> 
> ...


 

Yes you can. You just set the cleat into the shoe at an angle to compensate.


----------



## CycleVan (19 Jan 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Yes you can. You just set the cleat into the shoe at an angle to compensate.


 
Awesome!

I'm quite excited about it (is that weird). I'm even happy about moving a few miles further from work in the summer due to the extra mileage I'll get each month!


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jan 2012)

CycleVan said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I'm quite excited about it (is that weird). I'm even happy about moving a few miles further from work in the summer due to the extra mileage I'll get each month!


 

Check out You Tube. There are plenty of videos on there explaining how to set up your cleats.


----------



## CycleVan (19 Jan 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Check out You Tube. There are plenty of videos on there explaining how to set up your cleats.


 
Just been watching the livestrong ones. Looks simple although will probably get some form of help from the bike shop when I do get them (to make doubley sure)

Thanks


----------



## sushi_jones (25 Jan 2012)

I still remember my first ride with clipless.
Needless to say at the first junction I reached, I fell over. I've never felt so embarrased.
Even though I knew I was using clipless, I couldn't resist the urge to just take my foot off as I would've normally done beforehand on my mountain bike.
I soon got the hang of it but had a few scary moments afterwards.
Now after many years using clipless I couldn't have it any other way. The speed increase and proper pedal movement is a major plus with clipless.


----------



## BC BOOTLE (25 Jan 2012)

sushi in the beginning did you find it hard clipping in......?,,,i dont have a problem unclipping


----------



## sushi_jones (26 Jan 2012)

BC BOOTLE said:


> sushi in the beginning did you find it hard clipping in......?,,,i dont have a problem unclipping


Clipping in wasn't really a problem. I found clipping out was a bit of nightmare but after I adjusted the tension on the pedal, it wasn't to bad.

I also found after a couple of months that the leg I clipped out at traffic lights and junctions became twice the size as the other, due to muscle gain from unclipping . I had to train myself to alternate legs.


----------



## Ethan (26 Jan 2012)

Finally made the move to clipless. I love it! I wasn't planning on doing it for a while, but I saw some decent cycling shoes in sports direct by chance! £19, reduce from £90. Couldn't say no!
I didn't make the mistake of using them for the first time of on the road, so the only person that saw me fall over was my mate who was riding with me  bit of a comedy fall, came to a small hill and needed to stop for a gate. I completely forgot and started to panic, slowing falling to my right side! It was onto grass though, so s'all good.

I have massive trouble getting the damn things in though, im getting there though!
Riding without being clipped in feels positively strange now!


----------



## BC BOOTLE (26 Jan 2012)

i'm glad i'm not the only one still not clipping in right..although i've just backed the adjustment off a bit whilst out and found it a bit easier ,,,some pics of you lying on your side still clipped in would be most welcomed Ethan  ive come close at lights,,,bmw broke my fall tho


----------



## User16625 (27 Jan 2012)

*How much improvement in speed can I expect by switching from normal pedals to clipless ones?*
Does having an upstroke motion when pedaling really improve speed to a noticeable degree? and are they necessary if you want to be competitive in a race?


----------



## BC BOOTLE (27 Jan 2012)

clipless has given me much better performance.......adjusted the cleats a couple of times to get my foot just right,and adjusted the pedal tension ,,now all is good,,,,,I advise you to convert,,,also I'm intrigued on what avatar your going to use


----------



## User16625 (28 Jan 2012)

BC BOOTLE said:


> clipless has given me much better performance.......adjusted the cleats a couple of times to get my foot just right,and adjusted the pedal tension ,,now all is good,,,,,I advise you to convert,,,also I'm intrigued on what avatar your going to use


 

Done! Never really thought about using an avatar but now that you mentioned it......


----------



## Gez73 (29 Jan 2012)

Hello all. Long time commuter first time poster. This is a great site too by the way. On the subject in question does anyone know of a reflector that can be placed on a Shimano SPD pedal. The 540 to be exact. I have been using them for about four months now and wish I'd taken the plunge sooner. I currently wear two reflective straps around my ankles with or without overshoes but was wondering what I could do in the Summer with a racier shoe and ankle socks. Is the law strict on pedal reflectors or would it be worth sticking some reflective tape to the heel of the shoe? Decathlon do sell a complete pedal cleat set that does come with a clip on reflector but I've got a lot of life left in my current kit. Any advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## gaz (29 Jan 2012)

The Sperminator said:


> *How much improvement in speed can I expect by switching from normal pedals to clipless ones?*
> Does having an upstroke motion when pedaling really improve speed to a noticeable degree? and are they necessary if you want to be competitive in a race?


Studies have shown that pro cyclists do not pull up as well as pushing down. What clip less does allow them to do is apply less pressure on the upward stroke as there foot is guided all the way around.


Gez73 said:


> Hello all. Long time commuter first time poster. This is a great site too by the way. On the subject in question does anyone know of a reflector that can be placed on a Shimano SPD pedal. The 540 to be exact. I have been using them for about four months now and wish I'd taken the plunge sooner. I currently wear two reflective straps around my ankles with or without overshoes but was wondering what I could do in the Summer with a racier shoe and ankle socks. Is the law strict on pedal reflectors or would it be worth sticking some reflective tape to the heel of the shoe? Decathlon do sell a complete pedal cleat set that does come with a clip on reflector but I've got a lot of life left in my current kit. Any advice greatly appreciated.


The law isn't strict on this, there have been no reports over the past few years about cyclists being pulled over because they don't have pedal reflectors, as long as you light up well in the hours of darkness you will be fine.


----------



## Gez73 (29 Jan 2012)

Thanks for that. Was just wondering as I came across my original pedals with the reflector panels on and it got me thinking. Thanks again.


----------



## BC BOOTLE (29 Jan 2012)

I have a flat pedal clip on clipped on one side of my Shimano spd's,reflectors either side Gez.


----------



## Gez73 (29 Jan 2012)

Thank you for that. Any idea where I could get one of those plates or are they home made? Would ideally like to modify my pedals some way. Have tried cable ties and making the pedals one sided but the reflectors eventually cracked under the strain. Gez


----------



## BC BOOTLE (29 Jan 2012)

the Shimano part number Gez is SM PD22 for the clip on pedal platforms with reflectors


----------



## Gez73 (29 Jan 2012)

Thank you. Will definitely look into them for the duskier evenings in Spring. Cheers. Gez


----------



## cyclebum (31 Jan 2012)

Had my new pedals fitted last week but have been ill since so haven't been out yet. A friend lent me her son's turbo trainer so I have been using that over the last 2 days but I am finally going to brave it and go out in a short while. Problem is I am now finding clipping in quite easy and can just about manage without looking. However unclipping is still a bit stiff. I have discovered I need to be at the lowest point and the spring is set at the lowest point but what else can I do? I am going up a cycle path that's very close by so I don't have to worry about traffic but I do have a short ride up a canal towpath so I hope I don't fall in  wish me luck


----------



## Gez73 (31 Jan 2012)

I found my right foot easier to remove than my left initially. Just made sure that my right foot was the loadbearing one when stopping. Not ideal since I would have rather used my left foot on the kerb but managed in the end. Plenty of practice even when Not required is the key. You'll find your feet if you'll excuse the pun! Goodluck and give yourself plenty of time everytime. Gez


----------



## cyclebum (31 Jan 2012)

Im back and I've survived, almost intact . Came a cropper 2 minutes into the ride at the top of the road, but this was my own stupid fault. I have a bag I strap to the front of my bike to carry a few essentials in, as for some reason my bike wont take a saddle bag. It has a couple of long straps I always carefully secure but for the first time ever I forgot. The strap soon became wound round the front wheel and I came to a sudden hault. Yes you've guessed I was seen, by the guy whose house I was outside when I went down,  though he did say I went down very gracefully! I finally got down onto the cycle track and was really gaining confidence, too much so as I tried to negotiate a Z gateway by only unclipping 1 foot, the wrong foot and down I went again. . To add insult to injury I also got a puncture . I had just got the wheel off and was getting my kit out (glad I had that bag after all!!) when a very kind gentleman appeared and offered assistance. Now I like to think I'm quite a capable and when needed, independent sort of person, but I'm no feminist and gladly accepted his help. 
But at the end of the day it wasn't as bad as I thought. My right foot has already loosened and is no problem, the left still a bit stiff but I deliberately swapped feet occasionally. Thanks to all the advice on this thread, I've actually taken the plunge and I don't think I would have done so
otherwise. It's just over 4 weeks till I go to Central America for my challenge so I just hope I haven't left it too late


----------



## Gez73 (31 Jan 2012)

Well done!! It will be second nature to you in a couple of weeks. I actually used to narrate the possible reasons to disengage on my journey. I found it helped a little in the early days. My main causes to fall (and I did about three or four times) was slow moving traffic where you just get the timing wrong or I was too preoccupied with the road ahead and hazards to realise I had stopped and needed a free leg to prop myself up. Keep us informed of your progress and Goodluck. Gez


----------



## BC BOOTLE (31 Jan 2012)

Stick at it CB,,your doing the things we've all done or in my case still doing , but its getting better


----------



## cyclebum (31 Jan 2012)

Thanks guys, just the encouragement I need.  wish I could get out again tomorrow but sadly I have a busy day so I'll have to wait till thursday.


----------



## Simon Russell (21 Feb 2012)

great little artcile for the newbie. I'v ebeen using spd for years on my MTB, but having just moved onto a road bike recently for a charity bike ride Shamless plug for donations here I've swapped to spd-sl. Safe to say it's taking time getting used to only have one side for clipping in... missed the connection 3 times today at a junction!


----------



## Gez73 (21 Feb 2012)

I bought myself a pair of Northwave MBT shoes which I find ideal since I can do a turn or two on the pedals if I find myself clipped out when I need to pedal. I had used road shoes but the sole was too smooth and I just slided on the pedal. Would never go back to not using clipless now. Gez


----------



## ohnovino (21 Feb 2012)

Just got back from my first go at clipless (SPD-SL) - hopefully the shaking will stop soon!

I played it safe, and walked to the local park. Once I found a spot that was smooth, quiet and had a comfortable hedge to fall into, I swapped shoes and gave it a go. It was a lot easier than I expected, probably thanks to tips I'd picked up from reading CC 

I quickly learnt that the most important thing when you get going is to just keep pedalling. If you miss the pedal with your loose foot, pull up with the other leg so you keep going and you can try again - freewheeling at walking pace while you try to clip in is not a good idea!

The one thing I hadn't expected was how easy it is to have a 'moment' when you've unclipped one foot. I thought people fell because they couldn't get free at all, but the closest I came to tumbling was when I'd got one foot out but the bike started to lean the other way.


----------



## pnh (29 Feb 2012)

Shimano PD-M324 SPD Dual Platform Pedal Shimano Men's Mountain Bike - SH-MT22 shoes for Christmas. These turned out to not be the fall-off nightmare I envisaged (YET) as you can safely use one side of the pedal clipped or the other free. I tend to unclip my left foot on steep downhills and slow traffic. That way I don't have to think if something goes awry. Works very well for me (a timid creature when it comes to tumbles) and the clip side always seems to come up first, helping to clip in easily. I must say the shoes were the cheapest and also the most comfortable of the 10 or so pairs I tried on. Highly recommended combination for anyone of a nervous disposition taking the transition. This is not an advert - just trying to be helpful..........


----------



## Nearly there (6 Mar 2012)

Got my pedals shimano m520's but still no shoes,on my ride yesterday my left foot slipped off the pedal several times which was annoying definitely need to go clipless also noticed my left foot points away from my bike where as my right is straight


----------



## BC BOOTLE (6 Mar 2012)

Nearly there said:


> Got my pedals shimano m520's but still no shoes,on my ride yesterday my left foot slipped off the pedal several times which was annoying definitely need to go clipless also noticed my left foot points away from my bike where as my right is straight


little adjustment on the cleats will sort the problem


----------



## danger mouse (11 Mar 2012)

First ride out with clipless today. No dramas but I think this is due to using cages for so long. Clipped in and out no problem. Easier than a tight strap to be honest. Saying that I had practiced all week with my turbo trainer. Certainly upped my average and found hill climbing much improved.

All in all a good move so Im happy.


----------



## IscaSteve (13 Mar 2012)

Going clipless (SDP-SL) for first time tomorrow . If you don't hear from me again...........


----------



## Gez73 (13 Mar 2012)

Goodluck! You'll be fine just remember to take your time at every potential reason to unclip. Let us know how you get on and your verdict. Gez


----------



## DRHysted (13 Mar 2012)

Remember at some point you will fail to get the peddle out of the clip, and gracefully fall over. Mine took a few months to happen, and did it where there was a nice soft piece of grass.


----------



## IscaSteve (14 Mar 2012)

Gez73 said:


> Goodluck! You'll be fine just remember to take your time at every potential reason to unclip. Let us know how you get on and your verdict. Gez


WHOOOOOOOAA!! Well that was fun, certainly noticed the power transfer difference. Nice long stretch of car-free cycleway up the River Exe where I am - -and that is now my testing ground (it also has nice safe soft grass either side - -yes, I dis-enaged foot from pedal successfully and then tried to put the other foot down. Gravity then intervened )
Ok, so just one small off, and I'm going give it at least a week to get used to unclipping before hitting the roads (not literally - I hope!). Spent 45mins doing the cyclists equivalent of aviation 'circuit and bumps' as I got used to clipping in and out - without looking down. Bit daunting at first but the sdp's did make me feel more at one with the bike (using the old 25y.o. Raleigh for practise purposes).


----------



## Gez73 (14 Mar 2012)

Well done. Will feel weird to begin with but will get more like second nature in time. YOU will wonder why you waited to do it sooner. I had a slight accident totally unrelated to being clipped in and found myself unclipped without realising it. Almost instinctive reaction to the situation. Enjoy your newly found skill. Gez


----------



## redcard (14 Mar 2012)

Can you ride without being properly clipped in, just resting on the pedal? For instance, you're in heavy, slow-moving traffic, I guess you don't want to be clipping and unclipping every 10 seconds.
And if you fancy a rest during a run, can you walk / stand in clip less shoes without a problem?


----------



## Gez73 (14 Mar 2012)

I started in a pair of road shoes which I ended up not wearing for a while because the sole was solid and very smooth so I found it hard to pedal without being clipped in when in traffic or approaching a reason to unclip. I ended up buying a pair of MBT shoes with recessed cleats and I can pedal in these and walk in them too. Far better especially if new to pedals and needing to walk a little during your ride. The road shoes had the cleats totally exposed and were hard to walk even to the shed in. Try Evans for SPD compatible MBT shoes. Gez


----------



## cycling cedric (18 Mar 2012)

I get a hot, tingling in my toes when wearing SPD's for more than an hour or so. Was worried it was a personal problem and happy to read it could be quite common.


----------



## Cubist (18 Mar 2012)

cycling cedric said:


> I get a hot, tingling in my toes when wearing SPD's for more than an hour or so. Was worried it was a personal problem and happy to read it could be quite common.


What you need is a pair of PD A520s. SPD pedals with a platform surround that helps to spread the load of the pedals over a larger area of your shoe sole. Stiffer soles will stop you "gripping" with your toes.


----------



## jim55 (18 Mar 2012)

redcard said:


> Can you ride without being properly clipped in, just resting on the pedal? For instance, you're in heavy, slow-moving traffic, I guess you don't want to be clipping and unclipping every 10 seconds.
> And if you fancy a rest during a run, can you walk / stand in clip less shoes without a problem?


 
yeah you can (suppose it depends on the pedals but most are wide enough so u can make some forward progress without being clipped in ,i do this all the time ,say im approaching lights and think i might need to stop ,unclip one side while im still rolling and still pedal (with lightish pressure,you couldnt climb or anything )to keep on going ,and if the lights change to green i snap back in and power away (well,,you know )
i use cheapo lidl mtb type shoes and spds and can walk about no prob ,i believe spd-sl are a bit harder to walk in


----------



## guitarpete247 (18 Mar 2012)

I recently got a pair of SPD-SL R540's and replaced my M520's. I might put these on the MTB which at the moment has some of these 2 way pedals from EBC. 
I have cheap Lidl shoes and some dhb R1's. The R1's have both 2 bolt and 3 bolt holes so I could use them with the 520's on the road bike.
On the 540's I have 1 stiff pedal (right) and 1 easy pedal. They were both set at minimum when I got them but unclipping from the right is getting more difficult. I might have a look at it before I go out next time if I remember. I think I'll try increasing then decreasing the tension setting to see if that works. 
Anyone else have this problem?

By the way. The only clipless moment I've had was 2nd time out on the EBC pedals. I had a cleat bolt drop out and when I tried to unclip . There's still time .


----------



## cycling cedric (18 Mar 2012)

Cubist said:


> What you need is a pair of PD A520s. SPD pedals with a platform surround that helps to spread the load of the pedals over a larger area of your shoe sole. Stiffer soles will stop you "gripping" with your toes.


I use a pair of Diadora's with a stiff sole but they seem rather curved up to the toes and not flat like racing shoes. Maybe a bit tight, restricting blood flow, dunno, cos they are really comfortable. I only started cycling again about a year ago but I have always had to have straps even as a kid, and clipless are just so good that I can put up with the discomfort.


----------



## Edwards80 (19 Mar 2012)

I put my Shimano M520's on this weekend and did a few short rides before doing my 1st commute with them this morning. I think i need to spout the cliché "I wish I had done it sooner". Very comfortable and I now feel less safe when I am not clipped in, which isn't what I expected after such a short time - I figured I'd be on edge for a while.

I didn't tighten my right cleat enough and it came loose on my first ride so I found it tough to unclip - lesson learnt - didn't have any moments though.

I have a pair of Decathlon MTB shoes and I can easily pedal without being clipped in if I am unsure when approaching a junction etc.


----------



## Gez73 (19 Mar 2012)

Lidl doing bike stuff this Thursday (UK) if anyone wants to get a relatively cheap MTB shoe. They look ok on the website too. Ideal for riders new to clipless pedals and far more forgiving for pedalling if not clipped in than stiffer road shoes. Gez


----------



## Talc1976 (26 Mar 2012)

Not yet switched to clipless pedals.
There at that many on the market.
Whats a good pedal below £50 and a good shoe that will fit that pedal ?


----------



## Gez73 (27 Mar 2012)

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/shimano/m520-spd-pedals-ec005948
I bought these about five months ago and have no problems with them. I also bought a road shoe too at the same time which I regretted as it was my first foray into clipless pedals. I eventually bought an MTB shoe as they are far more forgiving if you need to pedal whilst unclipped as you will as you become accustomed to clipless pedals. Look for shoes that have the cleat set into the sole so as not to be exposed and therefore uncomfortable to walk on. The shoes on offer from Lidl and Aldi when they are having bike promotions are also quite handy and always about £20 or less. If you purchase the pedals without the cleats these are usually on eBay for I think about £6.50 posted the seller I used to get a second pair had that many separate auctions on there, the first bid won. Shop around of course but for an entry level pedal these have been ideal for me. Let us all know how you get on. Gez


----------



## Gez73 (27 Mar 2012)

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/northwave/mission-mtb-shoe-ec029437?query=northwave mission
Here's the shoe I have been using since, not cheap but there are other options out there and they are a very comfortable shoe that you can do a bit of walking in too, if only to the shed and back! Gez


----------



## Nearly there (27 Mar 2012)

Just put on my m520's set my shoes up Shimano m077 been practising clipping in and out(against a wall)Ive just put the pedals on out the box so havent done anything with tension If I loosen them slightly will clipping in and out be even easier?


----------



## Talc1976 (27 Mar 2012)

Thats great Gez many thanks.


----------



## bassthatguitar (31 Mar 2012)

I was really confused before I got clip less pedals :P took me a lot of internet reading to even understand the concept but they're great once your used to them  much easier than straps


----------



## Talc1976 (31 Mar 2012)

Purchased and fitted, Been out on them for the first time this morning and over the moon, really pleased, only downside was falling off into a heap which made my mate chuckle all the way round.


----------



## Gez73 (31 Mar 2012)

What have you gone for Talc1976? And yes you will find yourself falling sideways and even forgetting you're wearing clips for a few rides. All part of the fun. It's a little like learning to ride a bike at all but once you do master it you'll wonder why you waited. Good luck and enjoy!!
Gez


----------



## Talc1976 (31 Mar 2012)

Went to my local bike shop, got some Shimano PD R540 and a pair of Giro road shoes.
Only just got into the cycling and been loving it, loved it even more this morning with the clipless it just felt right.
Only problem now is which overshoes to buy ?


----------



## Gez73 (31 Mar 2012)

I wear Endura MBT ones when I need to. I have a road pair too which would never fit the shoe but do fit my Specialised shoes. Try before you buy would be my advice. Your shop should be helpful and allow you to bring your shoes with you and sample what they've got. They're all standard in relation to the access to the cleats etc just make sure they fit the shoe and are large enough to remain secure on your ankle. A velcro strap is also handy if the overshoes have one. With just the tiniest bit of luck you won't be wearing the overshoe all that much before September! Good-luck. Gez


----------



## Talc1976 (31 Mar 2012)

Thanks Gez for the advice, had a look on the old internet and there is loads of them, good idea taking them into the shop i will do that, he loves me at the min i am always in there, i think its called well and truly having the cycling bug.


----------



## Parastoo (2 Apr 2012)

useful information

Thanks


----------



## gixerlass (7 Apr 2012)

Awesome post, really helpfull!!!

Many thanks


----------



## Den1966 (9 Apr 2012)

i've been using clipless for the last 18mths , just lately ,after 20 odd miles my feet are beginning to go numb , anyone got a quick fix for this ..mod, feel free to move this if its wrong place ..cheers


----------



## IscaSteve (11 Apr 2012)

Ok, so a three week gap since my first initial foray into all things clipless and I'm still alive. Had several 20 mile evening rides (mix of roads and cyle routes) over the past week now the weather is better and evenings lighter and finally feel confident clipless at last in traffic (why didn't I do it earlier?)
Have finally adjusted cleats properly - my left foot for some reason angles out a fraction - and pedalling is now less of an effort. O both road bikes now SPD-SL converted - hmmmmm what to do with the hybrid?


----------



## black'n'yellow (16 Apr 2012)

Den1966 said:


> i've been using clipless for the last 18mths , just lately ,after 20 odd miles my feet are beginning to go numb , anyone got a quick fix for this ..mod, feel free to move this if its wrong place ..cheers


 
more likely to be related to your shoes (ie straps too tight) than the pedals themselves...


----------



## Sellyb (20 Apr 2012)

Hi, are the SPD SL clipless pedals meant to release you in the event of an accident? The instructions on the box say not, but the suggestion at the beginning of this conversation is that they should?


----------



## Sellyb (20 Apr 2012)

This may be a stupid question, but I'm a beginner. I have pur


Moss said:


> Hi Borbus,
> 
> I've bought some Shimano XT Pedals (The latest 2012 Model ) to use on this road bike >
> 
> ...


ch


Moss said:


> Hi Borbus,
> 
> I've bought some Shimano XT Pedals (The latest 2012 Model ) to use on this road bike >
> 
> ...


----------



## Sellyb (20 Apr 2012)

Hi, this is probably a very novice question. However, I recently purchased the SPD SL Pedals with cleats. If I was to consider these touring pedals above, would the cleats I have from the SPD SL work here, or would they be the wrong ones? I like the idea of having the option, especially while I'm still getting used to clipless. However, I don't want to be investing in more shoes and cleats!!


----------



## black'n'yellow (20 Apr 2012)

Sellyb said:


> Hi, are the SPD SL clipless pedals meant to release you in the event of an accident? The instructions on the box say not, but the suggestion at the beginning of this conversation is that they should?


 
depends on how you fall - usually you will release. If you just 'topple over', you may not.

Ref your question above - SLD-SL and SPD cleats are not compatible. Completely different design..


----------



## Sellyb (20 Apr 2012)

Great, thank you for your speedy reply.


black'n'yellow said:


> depends on how you fall - usually you will release. If you just 'topple over', you may not.
> 
> Ref your question above - SLD-SL and SPD cleats are not compatible. Completely different design..


 you


black'n'yellow said:


> depends on how you fall - usually you will release. If you just 'topple over', you may not.
> 
> Ref your question above - SLD-SL and SPD cleats are not compatible. Completely different design..


----------



## kristen dean (26 Apr 2012)

Very useful thread thanks. Gonna go for the combination pedals above to start with when my bike arrives


----------



## Sellyb (26 Apr 2012)

I have now purchased a pair, and they are a great option. At the moment, I am getting used to my new bike using the ordinary side, and it is great to have the flexibility, as you don't always feel like going flat out using road shoes.


----------



## Rob500 (3 May 2012)

So, had my first ever clipless outing using my newly fitted m520's on Wednesday. Completed 32 miles without coming a cropper.

Getting a foot out was not difficult once I'd done it for real but it certainly took a lot more effort than I initally used the first time I needed to unclip.

One thing was that I could only unclip a foot when the pedal was in the 6 o'clock position. Should I be able to unclip a foot whilst the pedal is at the 12 o'clock position?


----------



## Gez73 (3 May 2012)

I find it easier and far more useful not to mention safer, to unclip the lower foot and leave the elevated one clipped in. I struggle to unclip when my foot is raised. I generally unclip one foot and stand on this while I rotate the unclipped one and unclip from this pedal while my is straight. All a matter of comfort I guess. Just make sure the foot you unclip in an emergency will take your weight and support you in plenty if time to avoid a fall. Gez


----------



## Rob500 (3 May 2012)

Thanks Gez.
Releasing the lower foot certainly felt like it would be the safer option. I also tried to give each leg a fair go at unclipping rather than have a favourite. I will try to get out again for another session on Saturday.


----------



## screenman (3 May 2012)

When you get used to them you will not have a clue where or when you unclip it just becomes natural.


----------



## Rob500 (4 May 2012)

Hope so screenman. At the mo I'm definitely unclipping earlier than I really need.


----------



## Steve at Tern (4 May 2012)

I ride a road bike, and reckon that clipless pedals are really a no-brainer, safety-wise. Ever since, as a novice, catching trainer laces in a toeclip, trying to pull my foot out without success and falling over totally helplessly.
Fortunately the only casualty was my pride - in traffic it could have been fatal.
Yes, it takes a minute or two to learn how to release clipless, but once learned the process is foolproof and becomes automatic.
And personally, for leisure road riding (ie not particularly serious) I find the convenience of being able to walk in SPD shoes far outweighs any loss of stiffness.


----------



## Gez73 (4 May 2012)

Totally agree Steve@Tern I now wear MBT style shoes with recessed cleats and find them ideal not just for walking in but also for getting the odd rotation in at traffic lights or in slow moving traffic where re-clipping in might not be suitable particularly for a novice to clipless pedals. As an introduction to clipless systems I would highly recommend this style of shoe. Speed isn't my thing anyway, I'm far more interested in the weight of who's on the bike not what's on it! And I ride a hybrid, sometimes not at all fast. Stiff soled race style shoes are not suitable in my opinion for commuting in traffic although others may disagree. Each to their own I guess. Gez


----------



## Ross c (9 May 2012)

Hi, this is a really useful post with lots of information in it. Although i'm wondering if anyone else has encountered the issue of foot position. Until putting on my first pair of spd cleats and clipping them into my new pedals on my new road bike (they are sooo much faster than mtbs!) I had always cycled with the pedal under the curve of my foot- more or less in the middle. I've looked into it and understand that the best power transfer etc is using the ball of my foot to push the pedal down but this seems so unnatural and awkward. It also feels as though parts of my legs are doing more work than they should and get tired within seconds, whereas when i cycle with the pedal underneath the curve of my foot I don't get this. I was just wondering if anyone else has come across this issue and whether they have overcome it by perseverance- or is this a result of my apparently weird shaped legs where my knees touch when standing?

Any opinions/ experiences would be most obliged.

Thanks Ross


----------



## Gez73 (9 May 2012)

I wear my cleats towards the front or under the ball of my foot. Had no issues like you've described but that's not to say there won't be someone here with a solution. May be a matter of getting used to a different style of riding. Hopefully you'll get some help. Gez


----------



## Ross c (10 May 2012)

Thanks Gez. Asked people at work today and they all seem to have cycled with the ball of their feet. Maybe i have been doing it wrong for 29 years, ha!


----------



## scouserinlondon (19 May 2012)

Did my first ride on spd sl having graduated from recessed spds which were giving me a numb foot. Broadly okay but hard still to clip in after leaving lights, junctions etc. think that when the pedals wear in a bit they'll weight themselves properly. Glad I started off on spds before going to SLs as much more difficult. 

Problem with new shoes is that all that careful fettling to get the perfect position is gone by the wayside.


----------



## Cringles (23 May 2012)

I too get the numbess in both feet. Mostly around the toes. Cleats are at the ball of my foot. Tried inserts today as I do have flat arches in my feet, but it only helped me cycle 2 extra miles before the numbess set in.

This time last year I was using the exact same set up with no problems. It's been maybe 6-7 months really since I was cycling regularly. Now I have the time to do it every day again. Either my feet have got bigger, or my shoes have shrunk. Toes go numb around the 7-8 miles mark. I think I might be putting all my weight into pushing my toes down, rather than using my whole feet. Lost my technique


----------



## Ethan (6 Jun 2012)

I got numbness in my toes. It was just the feet getting cold  
Got a nice pair of Murino wool socks and overshoes for the cold days and the problem has gone!
I didn't realise just how well ventilated my shoes are, two massive mesh parts at the front don't do anything in terms of keeping you warm.


Anyway, had a bit of a clipless moment last week.
Had a little rest on a hill for a drink, took the feet out perfectly. Had my drink, had a little chat to a young boy about my bike (bless him, never seen a road bike before  ), as he walked away I put the bottle back in, tried to set off I couldn't get enough power into it, to busy faffing around trying to get clipped in (which is strange, I don't normally have any problem at all!) and causally fell on my right hand side, cutting my elbow and legs!
It was a residential road so I decided instead of getting back up I'd have a little lie down 

Finally got back up and no one noticed - Brilliant!


----------



## david k (10 Jun 2012)

just fitted spd pedals and cleats and tried it out on a 1 mile scoot. they seem good, may take some getting used to but feels good not to have a clip over my foot


----------



## Gez73 (10 Jun 2012)

Good for you. Trickiest thing is to not forget you're clipped in. Sounds unlikely but when you're looking ahead at a possible reason to unclip it's easy to leave it too late and fall over. I've done it. Practice removing your feet every so often. Goodluck with them. A fantastic move, I should have done it years ago but thought they were just for racers. Gez


----------



## suew (10 Jun 2012)

Hi, I've been looking at going clipless for a few months since getting my road bike but no idea what type to go for. Has anyone used time I-clic or look keo pedals at all?


----------



## jifdave (12 Jun 2012)

Bought some clipless shoes as soon as I bought a road bike. 

Shoes were mtb shoes from Sports direct. http://www.sportsdirect.com/muddyfox-tour-tbs100-mens-cycling-shoes-144018 lovely and comfortable and cheap. 
They are essentially a walking shoe that takes a cleat as opposed to the football boot style mtb shoe. 

I matched them with http://www.google.co.uk/m/products/...a=X&ei=f-bWT7GiE4Th8AOaqZGuAw&ved=0CHIQ8wIwAA shimano m520 pedals.
I'd recommend spd pedals like these as you can clip in both sides. Most if not all spd sl pedals only clip in one way. 
£45 for shoes and pedals was a good start for me. 
A mate has the same pedals but paid £150 for some sidi mtb shoes.


----------



## fossala (12 Jun 2012)

I'm using sports directs muddy fox road bike shoe. The holes aren't in the same place on the shoes, so the cleats have to be put on differently for each foot. Other that that they seem to be fine. Lets see how they hold up.


----------



## A Cyclist (18 Jun 2012)

A wonderful FAQ and answers for beginners getting into clip less riding. I will soon go clipless and hopefully won't have an embarrassing moment..


----------



## gaz (18 Jun 2012)

jifdave said:


> Most if not all spd sl pedals only clip in one way.


SPD SL pedals float into the same position every time, so clipping in is easier than double sided pedals, as you always know which way the pedal is facing.


----------



## defy-one (19 Jun 2012)

I'll be collecting my new road bike tommorow,and it has had spd's fitted. Having never used cleats etc,would you advise riding home with my new cycling shoes/cleats.
I'm excited about the bike but a little hesistant about the whole clipless thing


----------



## musa (19 Jun 2012)

530kam said:


> I'll be collecting my new road bike tommorow,and it has had spd's fitted. Having never used cleats etc,would you advise riding home with my new cycling shoes/cleats.
> I'm excited about the bike but a little hesistant about the whole clipless thing




Yes.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jun 2012)

530kam said:


> I'll be collecting my new road bike tommorow,and it has had spd's fitted. Having never used cleats etc,would you advise riding home with my new cycling shoes/cleats.
> I'm excited about the bike but a little hesistant about the whole clipless thing


 

You will be ok.
Juts remember to anticipate when you are slowing down and stops. Unclip in plenty of time.


----------



## Edwards80 (19 Jun 2012)

530kam said:


> I'll be collecting my new road bike tommorow,and it has had spd's fitted. Having never used cleats etc,would you advise riding home with my new cycling shoes/cleats.
> I'm excited about the bike but a little hesistant about the whole clipless thing


 
Without a doubt, Had 1 min of clipping in/out leaning against a wall with wife there to catch me, then went for a ride - You'll be used to them in 10 mins and loving them in 15


----------



## defy-one (19 Jun 2012)

Thanks all


----------



## AndyRM (19 Jun 2012)

suew said:


> Hi, I've been looking at going clipless for a few months since getting my road bike but no idea what type to go for. Has anyone used time I-clic or look keo pedals at all?


 
Yup, I use Look Keo pedals. The main thing to consider with the cleats for these is that there are 3 different types.

Red has 9 degrees of float, meaning that you can twist your foot 18 degrees when clipped in.

Grey has 4.5 degrees so you get a total of 9 degrees of movement.

Black has 0 degrees so the position your foot is in will remain the same.

I use grey as I like a little bit of movement; my right knee tends to stiffen otherwise.


----------



## tug benson (19 Jun 2012)

I`ve got a wee question..i have bought these road shoes, and am prety much new to road cycling, i only got my road boke at the end of april and i was wondering can i get clipless pedals to match these shoes and what kind of pedals should i get?
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Shimano-Mens-Silver-Cycling-BR07747/dp/B00472O1YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t


----------



## guitarpete247 (19 Jun 2012)

tug benson said:


> I`ve got a wee question..i have bought these road shoes, and am prety much new to road cycling, i only got my road boke at the end of april and i was wondering can i get clipless pedals to match these shoes and what kind of pedals should i get?
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Shimano-Mens-Silver-Cycling-BR07747/dp/B00472O1YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t


 
Looking at these shoes you can get any pedals you like as they have bolt holes for both 2 and 3 bolt cleats. If new to clipless you could go for spd Shimano M520's which a lot of folk on here (Myself included) use or have used. I went for these so I could use my Lidl MTB shoes if I went into town, to make walking easier. But now have gone for spd sl R540's as I found I never needed the choice.


----------



## tug benson (20 Jun 2012)

how do the cleats work, are they connected to the pedal or the shoe?

i`ve looked up the spd Shimano M520's and i haven`t a clue how you clip into them


----------



## jifdave (20 Jun 2012)

The cleats are screwed/bolted into the bottom of a cycling shoe, the cleat then locks into the pedal. 

The back of the pedal is tightly sprung and seperates slightly for the cleat to get inside then closes around it. You then twist your heel outwards to again seperate the pedal and release the cleat/shoe


----------



## cbs (2 Jul 2012)

Just had a read through this thread and thought I would share my experiences with clipless...

Have used SPDs on my mountain bike for ages, and have been really used to them, to the point that they are simply automatic. I just start pedalling and they clip in, and when I stop, my foot just twists and unclips without me even thinking about it. The shoes are like hiking boots with a recessed cleat, so OK for walking too.

When I bought my road bike last year, I bought pedals and shoes with it as I wasn't about to wear the MTB shoes for road cycling . I went for some Shimano road pedals and shoes (R087), thinking that matching them would be good, and the pedal design looked to offer a large platform. The shoes fit well and have a ratchet strap system so you can get them nice and tight. However, when I put the cleats on and tried them in the pedals, I just couldn't get them to clip in by hand. Even when I put the shoe on and sat on the bike, they still wouldn't clip in at the back. Adjusting the tension made no difference and I was wondering what the issue was.

I had a good close look at them and noticed that the cleats on their own would clip in easily, but when in the shoe, wouldn't. It seemed that the profile of the shoe was bending the cleats too much so the back of them would not sit down on the pedal. So, I grabbed a yoghurt pot from the recycling, cut some small pieces and sandwiched them between the front of the cleat and the shoe. Hopped on the bike and they clipped in straightaway. Now it may have just required some wear and a bit of force to get them sorted, but I am still using the yoghurt pot shims and still have happy clipping!

I must admit that I do find some issues with getting clipped in sometimes, and just wanted to share my experiences with others. The pedal has a kind of loop at the front, into which the front of the cleat fits. The idea is that the heavier back of the pedal sits down and the front is up. As you put your foot on the pedal, the cleat is supposed to slide into the front of the clip and engage with it, which brings the back of the pedal up and allows the cleat to clip in. Sometimes, especially when new and tight, the pedal would be in the wrong position and this didn't happen. At other times, the front of the clip overshoots the pedal, or doesn't otherwise engage and you end up trying to keep your foot on enough to get going, avoid traffic, and so on. I have slipped off a number of times now, so far without further injury, but it is annoying.

Once clipped in, they are great, and I use the yellow cleats with some float. Unclipping I don't find a problem at all and as per the SPDs on the mountain bike, it is an instinctive action. I do usually unclip my left foot as I approach a possible stop, but I can and do sometimes come to a complete stop before unclipping.

My wife also has a road bike and uses SPD pedals on it with MTB shoes, but ones that are a bit more like road shoes, albeit with a chunkier sole. She started out with SPD pedals with a full cage as she wanted the larger platform and the ability to use ordinary footwear occasionally, paired with a pair of road shoes (from Lakes, designed for both SPD and SPD-SL). However, she found the road shoes with an SPD cleat sitting proud of the sole to be a nightmare to walk in (much worse that mine with SPD-SL cleats), and was much more worried about slipping whilst walking than falling off the bike! That's why she ended up with the MTB shoes, and after getting a new bike, has also bought some new pedals, still with a platform, but smaller and white to match the bike.

Basically, go with what you like and ignore the purists! SPDs and MTB shoes are fine for road bikes unless you are really serious, in which case, you probably aren't worried about comfort, or stopping. On the other hand, road pedals and shoes give you a good stable connection with the bike, and actually aren't that hard to walk in for short distances.

So, that's my experience and tips, hope that helps someone.

Colin


----------



## migrantwing (19 Jul 2012)

I've been having the same issue as you had, Colin. I'll try the yoghurt pot trick


----------



## stevo1961 (31 Jul 2012)

Just had my first try with SPD-SL and scared the bejesus out of myself. I had a few practices in the drive and then went out on the road and had one of those scary moments at a junction luckily I got my foot out just in time. I think I may have to stick to the quiet country lanes for a couple of days getting used to them. I seem to have no problem putting my feet in but have had a couple of scary moments trying to remove them. I'm sure it'll all become second nature after a time.


----------



## Eribiste (2 Aug 2012)

Hi Kestevan,

A really helpful sticky post, thank you very much. Are you one of the Elder Gods, or one of the Great Old Ones? Not Azathoth, that's for sure! No blind idiot you! It's been a week or two since I picked up any of my H.P. Lovecraft works, thanks for the reminder, I must have a read again.


----------



## Lincon Jackson (4 Aug 2012)

Hi, I have used SPD pedels for MTB and I really like them. So I now I am moving over to road biking I was also planning on using them here too. although I did have some sticky moments at the start - ie not being able to get my foot of the pedel now it's just second nature.


----------



## Speedking (4 Aug 2012)

so there good then?


----------



## Lincon Jackson (5 Aug 2012)

I think so, there is definitely a change in relatoionship between you and the bike for the better, which ultimately enhances your ability, particularly when hill climbing. I would advise any and all to give clipless ago, this said, maybe try and beg, borrow or .....? a go before you take the plunge and buy because they are not exactly cheap and they are not for everyone. Remember you don't just need the pedels you will also need cycling shoes and cleats, all-in-all you could be looking at minimum at £40-£50 if your lucky and buy from eBay and get a pair of cheap shoes. Muddyfox do a faily cheap range of shoe, without cleats, both MTB and road, although some reviews note they are not the best quality. This said I have two pairs of MTB shoes by Muddyfox and I have no complaints whatsoever.


----------



## david (5 Aug 2012)

went clipless for the first time today,only had one clipless moment , i put that down to me being an old sod and the memory not being what it was i forgot to unclip,


----------



## Gez73 (5 Aug 2012)

david said:


> went clipless for the first time today,only had one clipless moment , i put that down to me being an old sod and the memory not being what it was i forgot to unclip,


Well done it'll get easier and easier to remember too! Problem is when you need to disengage it's always because there's a very good and distracting reason to. I had three proper spills in the first half dozen trips and probably the same number of near falls and overshoots at junctions etc. Second nature now though.


----------



## Cheshire Celt (5 Aug 2012)

Just bought a pair of sdp sl shimano shoes and pedels . I just love the feel they give you on the bike I have had no problems what so ever getting used to them , what I do is always unclip the same foot all the time when a slow down so I am in a the same routine all the time .


----------



## jim55 (5 Aug 2012)

what I do is always unclip the same foot all the time when a slow down so I am in a the same routine all the time .
^^^this is what i do as well


----------



## Raymonda (10 Aug 2012)

I have just bought some SPDs and cycling boots. When I was moving they felt very good but I had 3 spills when trying them out this morning. The 1st time I fell to the side and felt like and idiot when a young lady offered to help me up. The 2nd and 3rd were when practising emergency stops but on one I went over the handlebars and landed on the grass on my back and the last fall I went over the bars again and landed on my wrists which has led to my thumb hurting so much I can barely hold anything tightly so I'll wait until that subsides before trying again.


----------



## BC BOOTLE (11 Aug 2012)

david said:


> went clipless for the first time today,only had one clipless moment , i put that down to me being an old sod and the memory not being what it was i forgot to unclip,


happens to us all mate,my last one had a bus load of spectators


----------



## billy1561 (15 Aug 2012)

Ah my first was coming out of the tunnel after the Liverpool Chester ride last year. Sheer fatigue I blame, of and a big crowd to boot


----------



## BC BOOTLE (15 Aug 2012)

Mine was on the LCL this year Bill,same place,girl ran out with goody bag my mate slammed on, off i came in front of the crowd aswell


----------



## Spiky Simon (15 Aug 2012)

My first "proper" moment (not including a few panicked wobbles at sudden stops etc) happened this weekend on a long ride in Wales. Was trying to find a tearoom for a much needed cuppa, saw one on the left and pulled over. Was concentrating on the tea, accidentally brushed up against the kerb and started to topple to the left (having already unclipped right foot in preparation for stopping, left foot still clipped in). Couldn't unclip in time so hit the deck -- got a few grazes and and split bartape, nothing too bad.


----------



## BC BOOTLE (15 Aug 2012)

Do we all find amusement in each others clipless moments


----------



## maxon (17 Aug 2012)

Safest Pedals

I only started cycling about five months ago on a Giant Defy 2 road bike, and after a couple of months I decided to change the basic flat pedals that came with the bike and go for clipless pedals (Look pedals) and shimano shoes.

All went well for a few weeks, and then on one Sunday morning ride my front bike wheel slipped on the edge of a pot hole, and came crashing down with me under the frame, as I couldn’t release the clipless pedals quick enough to put my leg out I landed heavily on the deck and badly damaged my wrist (sprain and damaged tendons), all of which makes me wonder if I should go back to standard flat pedals as I feel they are probably safer if the bike slips (quick leg release etc). Maybe flat pedals are not as efficient as clipless but are they safer in circumstances like these? 

Does anyone have any other thoughts or advice on this, and which cycling shoes would best suit flat pedals?

Ps: - any tips on how to fall of a bike without breaking bones, can’t wait for replies to this one.


----------



## Gez73 (17 Aug 2012)

To be honest you were unlucky to have a front wheel slip within a few weeks of going clipless. I would recommend persevering with the clipless set-up. With enough time in the saddle as it were you will manage to unclip almost instinctively. I use Shimano SPD cleats and a fairly basic pedal. Flat pedals can be used with any shoe but you could try some sort of pedal cage if you're worried about slipping off the pedal. It does take some time and requires a new approach to timing and anticipation for clipless pedals to work but it's well worth it when you get there. I've not broken any bones myself but would suggest aiming for a soft surface such as grass or someone else to break your fall!!


----------



## Raymonda (17 Aug 2012)

I recall when I was a young lad watching the BMX riders having some bad crashes at the local skate park I asked them why they didn't break a bone every time and they said that they just relaxed when they knew they would fall as if you tensed your muscles they put stress on the body and you were more likely to get hurt.

The main problem as I found out last week was overcoming that instinct to put your arms out and break your fall, when in fact doing that is more likely to break a wrist or finger.

I hope that your wrist gets better soon maxon.


----------



## BC BOOTLE (17 Aug 2012)

you must persevere , we all have clipless moments,well nearly all, you just had a bit of bad luck.


----------



## beachnut (21 Aug 2012)

interesting reading - I have pedals with the clip one side - using the clip with the shoes is good apart from falling into a hedge the other week when my mate nudged me from the right when I still had the left foot clipped in...


----------



## The Gamble (23 Aug 2012)

Quick question that hopefully someone will see!
I've owned some clip less shoes in the past, though I've misplaced them stupidly and just recently purchased a new pair.
Realistically, if I'm comfortable between 20-30 miles in trainers, will I see a massive gain now that I'm going to have that added pull with the clip less peds?


----------



## Rob3rt (23 Aug 2012)

You will not see a massive gain in speed simply from switching to clipless pedals, no. But it's not just about speed.


----------



## The Gamble (23 Aug 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> You will not see a massive gain in speed simply from switching to clipless pedals, no. But it's not just about speed.


Ah ok, gotcha. I'm just reading back through the first post. Would you say an individuals endurance could be somewhat improved through the use of clipless or has the biggest difference for you always been the comfort and ease?


----------



## BC BOOTLE (23 Aug 2012)

Huge difference for the better mate,


----------



## Rob3rt (23 Aug 2012)

The Gamble said:


> Ah ok, gotcha. I'm just reading back through the first post. Would you say an individuals endurance could be somewhat improved through the use of clipless or has the biggest difference for you always been the comfort and ease?


 
There can be a speed increase, but you can not realistically expect big gains just from slipping on the shoes and clipping in, they ALLOW you to pull up on the pedals, but only you can decide if you do or dont and it may take some time to get the most out of them.

IMO, the largest benefits are increased safety (less chance of slipping off a pedal), increased comfort and increased power going uphill where a conscious effort it made in pulling up for additional power.


----------



## Mandy jo (25 Aug 2012)

I have Look pedals and cleats, I find them a nightmare on my stairs as they are really slippy so have to take them off whilst going up and down them. Apart from that, I have no bother walking on them!


----------



## guitarpete247 (25 Aug 2012)

I wear Crocs when I go out to the garage, then put shoes on. When ever I go into a new bike shop I ask if they've got any SPD-SL cleat covers (no one has so far). Until I can get some I'll keep using the Crocs as I too find walking in road cleats can be a little slippy. Stairs can be a bit hairy.


----------



## defy-one (25 Aug 2012)

Bought cleat covers from Wiggle. They work great. Always take them in the saddle bag now


----------



## BC BOOTLE (26 Aug 2012)

defy-one said:


> Bought cleat covers from Wiggle. They work great. Always take them in the saddle bag now


Ditto on the cleat covers, come in really handy ,plenty on ebay.


----------



## mickle (26 Aug 2012)

No one pulls up on the pedals. Tis a myth.


----------



## defy-one (26 Aug 2012)

I am that Myth ..... I do pull up on them ....... Sometimes ;-)


----------



## MacB (26 Aug 2012)

defy-one said:


> I am that Myth ..... I do pull up on them ....... Sometimes ;-)


 
have you got the data, power output for pulling up, length sustained, split between each leg, etc?


----------



## defy-one (26 Aug 2012)

Why do I need data to prove that I try it occasionally ?
It does work but feels unnatural - naturally :-)


----------



## MacB (26 Aug 2012)

defy-one said:


> Why do I need data to prove that I try it occasionally ?
> It does work but feels unnatural - naturally :-)


 
you don't, I was just identifying the difference between data and anecdata...claims around clipless pedal differences are nearly all anecdata but presented as data or irrefutable fact.

It's a strange phenomenom that I've witnessed in three sports, cycling being the latest. A mythology built up around the use of certain equipment, generally favoured by the pro level, in the amateur/hobbyist ranks. I don't knock anyone for using whatever kit they want, I just get irked by some of the spurious claims made to justify it. Especially when the same claims are used as a recommendation to others. Even worse when there is an underlying hint of, you can't be a proper participant without said kit.

That's not all specific to you Defy-One I'm just fleshing out the background behind my general attitude.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (26 Aug 2012)

Umm

I've just ordered these shoes and pedals from Edinburgh Bike Co-Op.

http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/products/specialized-bg-primo-atb-shoe
http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/pro...s-a520?bct=browse/accessories/pedals-toeclips

They *are* compatible, right?


----------



## Gez73 (26 Aug 2012)

Yes they will be fine together.


----------



## The Gamble (27 Aug 2012)

Had my first ride in my clipless shoes friday... Bloody nightmare my knees killed!


----------



## ianrauk (27 Aug 2012)

The Gamble said:


> Had my first ride in my clipless shoes friday... Bloody nightmare my knees killed!


 

Then the cleats are not set up correctly.


----------



## Alexis Holwell (27 Aug 2012)

Recently bought myself a new bike after not having ridden one for over 20 years. I had to make that decision as to wether to try and go clipless or not, made even worse as my bike came supplied without pedals.

After reading all those harrowing stories of peoples 'clipless' moments I nearly went down the halfway route of getting those pedals that are clipless on the one-side only in case I didn't get on with them. In the end I bit the bullet and decided to go the whole hog and got some Shimano M520 SPD pedals with Specialized Road Shoes.

I honestly haven't looked back and am glad that I made this choice. I feel that I may have just got very lucky when setting up the cleats first time as I think I may have got the fitting just right as I've not felt any discomfort in my feet, knees or legs whilst using them.

You can adjust how easy or hard it is to clip into the pedals and I've always had these set at about halfway. I've never had my foot accidentally unclip whilst using them.

The hardest thing for me, especially on my first couple of rides was getting my left foot to clip in as I pull away (I never unclip my right foot which helps). I was expecting the foot to naturally and easily clip in once my foot was on the pedal, which it doesn't. I find that I need to wiggle the foot around sometimes a little before it clicks into place. Having the right foot always clipped in helps me to maintain momentum as I can pull up on the pedal as well as pushing down until my left foot clips in.

I find that when I have been pushing my legs hard on a particularly tough stretch of road, be it a long incline or into a head wind I can adjust my positioning a little on my saddle and pull up on my pedals instead of pushing. This uses a different set of muscles and gives my normal leg muscles a bit of a breather.

I've not had a clipless moment yet (touch wood) but can only imagine this happening if I had to pull up in an emergency as i'm always conscious of the fact that i'm clipped into the pedals so always plan ahead well in advance of junctions and stationary traffic etc.

I think the fact that i've not been used to riding with normal pedals for 20 years has helped me transition to clipless pedals far easier than someone who is used to riding with normal pedals and who is used to taking their feet of at anytime without any thought.

My advice to anyone thinking about going clipless is to go for it but just be very conscious of the fact for the first few weeks until twisting your foot to unclip becomes the norm.

Just like Garlic Bread, SPD's are the future.

Alexis


----------



## wisdom (27 Aug 2012)

My first cleats are the yellow shimano ones with a bit of float.
First time i used them on a longish ride the front of my knees ached like hell so i turned my toes in a little and the pain stopped.When i got home i adjusted the cleat fronts outwards a little and its been fine ever since.
But i still have that small amount of float which is helpfull.


----------



## Rob500 (27 Aug 2012)

The Gamble said:


> Had my first ride in my clipless shoes friday... Bloody nightmare my knees killed!


 
What ianrauk said.


----------



## mickle (28 Aug 2012)

This, by Grant Petersen of Rivendell, says it better than I ever could.

*The Shoes Ruse*

*(this is written for non-racers, and for riders who don't ride race-like. In other words, for recreational riders, tourists, commuters, general fitness riders...but not for racers or racer-likes. It is an opinion, a point of view not often presented as worthy of consideration. No harm is intended, but no punches have been pulled, and as presented here, I believe in my bones that it is worthy of your undivided attention and serious consideration, contemplation, genuflectionand more than all that, your experimentation. Nothing beats good old-fashioned seeing for onesself.*
*If you're loving your clipless pedals, there's no point in reading it, and certainly there's no point in changing what works for you. In that case, this article is not meant for you. But if you're not exactly in deep, passionate love with your shoe-pedal-system and are hoping there might be another way, read on!*
*---------------------*
*The biggest myth in bicycle riding is the need for special cycling shoes and the benefits of stiff ones.* The argument in favor of Special Shoes is this: With a firm connection to the pedal, you will be able to apply power for the full 360-degrees of a pedal revolution.
That's one of the biggest, fattest lies of all time on any topic, but experts, riders, and the media repeat this over and over again, year after year. Coaches, trainers, people we're supposed to listen to. Statesmen and Pillars of the Community. Even the Girl Next Door says it over and over.
On August 20, a fellow who had just completed a money-raising ride from the Atlantic Ocean to the Pacific (with a group of 60) came by, and "pedals" came up, and he said the organizers of the group required click-in pedals. Many of the riders didn't even own a bike until the ride, but no matter: No click-in pedals, no ride. Those rule makers are well-meaning, but deluded. The notion of positively locking your foot onto a pedal seems to make sense, and is certainly an easy sell. But it is not true. Just because a guy is fast or experienced and Generally Honest About Most Things, doesn't mean he knows what the heck is going on with his shoes and feet and pedaling muscles. A common misconception, that one; and easily shot full of holes by one bicycle ride in sneakers---but on your good&normal bike.
When elite pedalers and lousy rookie pedalers have been hooked up to machines that measure muscle activity during pedaling, the machines tell us this:
*during normal pedaling at normal cadences, nobody pulls UP on the backstroke*
*the elite/efficient pedalers push down less on the upward moving pedal than the rookies do.*
Think about that until it sinks in and you're bored. The good pedalers----the guys in the logo costumes and the white sunglasses and shaved legs----_minimize the downward force on_ the upward-moving pedal more. _They don't pull up on it or even unweight it. They just minimize the downward pressure on it, so one leg isn't fighting the other as much._
That is a far cry from the 360-degrees of power the clickers and media and experts promise you.
The thing is, if all you can hope to do is minimize the downward force on the upward-moving pedal, how does it help to be clicked or strapped in?
It doesn't and can't.
There are some benefits to being firmly attached. Whether they make sense for you and your riding, only you can answer. Here they are:
1. in slippery conditions and vicious sprints, and when hopping the bike over a dead raccoon or up onto a curb, a connection to the pedal is a benefit.
2. When you climb a super steep short hill, you actually can pull up on the upward-moving pedal for a few strokes, and doing so helps you turn over the other pedal (get it past 12:00 and into the power part of the stroke).
But before you think, "Hey, that's me---I don't want to not be able to hop over a dead road mammal, and now and then I get wild in rainy weather sprints; and there was that one time the hill stopped me, and I don't want that to happen again." consider how often those things will matter. Before I started pedaling free, I imagined myself hopping over dead mammals all the time--because I'd done it a few times. But when I gave up pedaling connected (about 5 years ago), I haven't missed it once. I ride around the mammals, and not once have I wished I was connected.
*There are actual, real benefits to pedaling free:*
1. You can wear any shoe in your closet. Sandals in hot weather. Crocs, even. Sneakers, boots in the snowy-cold winter. Footwear to suit the weather, not to fit the pedal.
2. More efficient muscle use, less chance of repetitive stress injury. Regular cycling shoes may give you some lateral float, but they lock your foot to the pedal (fore-and-aft wise) in one place, and that's not how we use our feet. When you go up stairs or do leg presses at the gym (efforts not unlike pedaling up a hill), you push with the middle of your foot. Not with the ball of your foot, as you've been told is proper for cycling.
When you run fast, you run on your toes (or off the ball of your foot). When you walk, you land on your heel. Middle-distance runners run off their mid-foot.
Your foot is just a foot, but you use it different ways for different kinds of efforts, and click-in cycling shoes don't let you do that.
On long grinding hills, it is absolutely more comfortable to pedal close to your arch. You can't do that if you're clicked in. And on longer rides, it's good to vary your foot's position over the pedal, because doing this calls on certain muscles in your legs, and puts others to rest.
If your foot is locked in one position, you're much more likely to get a repetitive stress injury, for the simple reason that you repeat the same motion over and over.
*Now, shoes.*
Racing shoes are rigid, slippery plastic. Riders shopping for them pick them up and test their stiffness (as though it matters) by trying to bend them with their hands. If the shoe is rigid and unyielding, they heave out an "ahhh..." and consider it worthy.
It's a bunch of hooey, though. Your foot doesn't bend when you pedal a bike. It tenses and pretty much stays straight, just as it does when you walk up stairs.
*You want TWO things from a shoe:*
*protection from the pedal.* You don't want to jam the pedal into your foot.
*gription.* You don't want to slide around on the pedal.
_That is all._
When the pedal is as big as a soup spoon, the pressure is concentrated in a small area, and the shoe _needs_ to be hard to protect your foot.
*Now, pedals.*
But when the pedal has a bigger platform, the pressure is distributed over a wider area, and the shoe sole can be much less rigid, thick, plasticky. There are pedals out there that let you wear the flimsiest sneakers or even flip-flops, with no loss of efficiency and no pain.
The best pedals are double-sided pedals, the kind made for BMX riding. Some of those are monstrously heavy because they're made for riding off roofs and landing hard, but others are just normal, medium-to-lightish pedals that are perfect for the modern go-anywhere rider looking for a way out of the rigid-shoe jailhouse.
*Now, shoes again. Specifics and details.*
Ninety-nine percent of the riding I've done over the past 5 years has been in Teva sandals. I use the Hurricane model, the cheapest, flimsiest, lightest model Teva makes. They cost $39 and weigh 10 ounces in a size ten. In the summer I wear light socks or none; in the winter I often double-up thick wool socks. Being sandals with adjustable straps, there's never a fit problem, there's never the feeling of crampedness or anything.
*But what's the lower limit, shoeswise?*
Proabably Crocs. Several people we know ride in them and prefer them to just about anything else. Before you think how ridiculous Crocs are, or how unsuitable for pedaling, consider that they're just contoured foam with enough resistance to offer support. They are not high shoe-craft, but with the right pedals beneath them, they do just fine for lots of riding, including long distance touring (we know people who prefer them to all others for just this purpose).
I recently got some fake Crocs, from Target. They cost $9.99 and weigh about 5 ounces a pair. My foot fits in them loosely with a wool sock, and when I flip the heelstrap out behind my heel, it doesn't even do any good, because my heel doesn't contact it.
I've been riding them lately and the grip is excellent, even better than Tevas. I timed a hillclimb that I do all the time, and my times are no different than with Tevas (or real cycling shoes, for that matter). The fit is loose, but it doesn't seem to matter. The comfort is out of this world. They work great with our Sneaker pedals, and on any ride that didn't involve dragging the bike up steep, loose trails (hiking with it), they're perfect.
The shoes you're used to may be the shoes you prefer, but they probably aren't the only ones that'll work for you.
*One more benefit to pedaling "free"*
Your feet _learn_ to pedal in circles, _because they aren't forced to_. As a bike rider, you're already accustomed to moving your feet in a circle, but when you're locked into the pedals, your muscles don't have to learn, because they're going to move in circles no matter what. But when you aren't connected, your muscles truly learn to move efficiently in circles, and that' seems like a good goal. If you want to train a dog to come, you don't keep him (or in my case, her) on a leash. And if you want to train your feet to move efficiently in circles, you don't force them to comply by locking them to the pedal.
*Summing up. Ending it all.*
The most important and liberating thing I've learned in 40 years of riding nearly daily, is that normal shoes and pedaling unconnected is the way to go. For me, at least, and for a growing number of people who try it. It's not easy to give up old habits that you've practiced and espoused for 35 years. But at some point the madness has to stop, and if you're looking for an excuse to head out on a ride in your Hush Puppies, now you have it.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (28 Aug 2012)

Interesting. I had been using toeclips because I felt it kept my foot securely in the right place and I could wear a variety of shoes but I was finding my foot was going numb on the longer rides.


----------



## The Gamble (28 Aug 2012)

Interesting read, thanks for that Mickle.
I'm one of those people who has recently just gone to clipless shoes. Finally adjusted my cleats correctly and been out for a 20 mile ride to test them out today and have to say I found riding significantly harder. It was mainly the fact that I was attempting hills but being forced to use the fronts of my feet instead of the body/back. I'm going to adjust things in an attempt to centre the shoes a little more and test them again tomorrow on a slightly longer ride! Right now I prefer my trainers but in all seriousness I want to find out what all the fuss is about.


----------



## bongofury66 (28 Aug 2012)

I have used clipless pedals for 2 months and coud not get the position right despite endless tweaking. I am back on normal pedals with toeclips and straps and Trainers! I cycle far better this way.


----------



## antnee (31 Aug 2012)

Hi All. I have returned to cycling after some years break and used to use clips. But now finding that I am losing a lot of power on the up stroke am thinking of going clipless Though have heard that one needs to go for a larger size shoe than normal.( the shoes tend to be smaller) I am a size 44 so will I just go for the next size up ? 
Ok I know I could just go into my nearest bike super store and try a pair on but the shoes seem cheaper ion the net any help with this has anybody had this sizing problem. Also sorry if this is a repeated question .
Many thanks Antnee


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (31 Aug 2012)

You might find this guide useful - http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/comms/site_sizing/sizing-files/sizing-guides-clo.htm#clothing-shoes
They advise going for a size up with Shimanos as they're made on the small side.


----------



## antnee (31 Aug 2012)

Hellos wl. Many thanks for that link to EC site I will perhaps now oder the shoes as have just decided to go for it!
Regards Antnee


----------



## The Gamble (31 Aug 2012)

antnee said:


> Hellos wl. Many thanks for that link to EC site I will perhaps now oder the shoes as have just decided to go for it!
> Regards Antnee


 
Just to let you know Antnee, I found some Shimano's online at £42 and told Evans Cycles (my closest shop) which were selling them at £79,99. They price matched em and I got to walk away with a pair at £42


----------



## Boon 51 (1 Sep 2012)

I'm just about to get a new bike with no pedals so this thread is very interesting..
I feel I would like to go the whole hog and get clipless right from the start but being very new to this I feel that I should try toeclips for a while and see how I get on..
If I went the toe clip route would that help he later if I decided to go clipless..


----------



## ianrauk (1 Sep 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> I'm just about to get a new bike with no pedals so this thread is very interesting..
> I feel I would like to go the whole hog and get clipless right from the start but being very new to this I feel that I should try toeclips for a while and see how I get on..
> If I went the toe clip route would that help he later if I decided to go clipless..


 

Just go straight for clipless.
To be honest I aways felt unsafe with toeclips. Clipless I didn't/don't.


----------



## User6179 (1 Sep 2012)

swl said:


> You might find this guide useful - http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/comms/site_sizing/sizing-files/sizing-guides-clo.htm#clothing-shoes
> They advise going for a size up with Shimanos as they're made on the small side.


 
That guide is NOT correct!


----------



## Boon 51 (1 Sep 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Just go straight for clipless.
> To be honest I aways felt unsafe with toeclips. Clipless I didn't/don't.


 
Why did you feel unsafe with toeclips but not clipless..


----------



## User6179 (1 Sep 2012)

Shimano sizing,best to try on but as a guide i found a shimano 44=9ish 45=9 3/4ish 46=10 1/2ish.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Sep 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> Why did you feel unsafe with toeclips but not clipless..


 

Toeclips are more off a faff to get your foot in and out of.


----------



## Boon 51 (1 Sep 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Toeclips are more off a faff to get your foot in and out of.


 
OK... When I get to the bike shop I shall have a look ..
What is the most common cleat as I've looked on the web and there seems to be several types..

Cheers..


----------



## ianrauk (1 Sep 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> OK... When I get to the bike shop I shall have a look ..
> What is the most common cleat as I've looked on the web and there seems to be several types..
> 
> Cheers..


 

Check out the very first post in this thread for an explanation of cleat/clipless types.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (3 Sep 2012)

First time out on clipless and had a mixed time of it to be honest. Got a wee bit carried away with the new bike and tried a ridiculous climb. When I stopped and tried to get going again, the slope was so steep I was lifting the front wheel off the ground trying to get moving and I had a few near things before my first full-blown "clipless moment".

However, back on the flat they were fine. The shoes are quite comfortable (Specialised Tahoes) and once I'd remembered to tighten the cleats properly, clipping in and out got easier. I only intended to take it 500 yards around the block and ended up doing 15 miles


----------



## Raymonda (3 Sep 2012)

After my initial crash a few weeks ago when practising in the local park I went out on the road in my boots and they were much better. I suspect that because I was on the road I was being more aware of dangers and so automatically unclipped if i was slowing down or stopping.

I was struck by one idea while pedalling along. Auto Release Cleats© - these would be electronic and so if your speed dropped below X miles per hour they would release and remain open if you tried to clip in but once your speed increased then they would activate again and be lockable. I have yet to work out how they would be powered but perhaps a button battery in the endcap of the pedals would be powerful enough or even generated inside the crank itself.


----------



## DefBref (3 Sep 2012)

Your problem would be clipping in with such a automatic system. You would need to get up to speed before clipping in.


----------



## Raymonda (3 Sep 2012)

The speed would be quite low, perhaps 2-3 mph, enough to balance and you could still put the cleats into the locking mech but it would not lock until the speed was reached.


----------



## Boon 51 (3 Sep 2012)

swl said:


> First time out on clipless and had a mixed time of it to be honest. Got a wee bit carried away with the new bike and tried a ridiculous climb. When I stopped and tried to get going again, the slope was so steep I was lifting the front wheel off the ground trying to get moving and I had a few near things before my first full-blown "clipless moment".
> 
> However, back on the flat they were fine. The shoes are quite comfortable (Specialised Tahoes) and once I'd remembered to tighten the cleats properly, clipping in and out got easier. I only intended to take it 500 yards around the block and ended up doing 15 miles


 
Just a big block thats all..


----------



## gaz (4 Sep 2012)

Raymonda said:


> The speed would be quite low, perhaps 2-3 mph, enough to balance and you could still put the cleats into the locking mech but it would not lock until the speed was reached.


What if I need to take my foot out to boot a car whilst still moving?


----------



## MacB (4 Sep 2012)

Raymonda said:


> I was struck by one idea while pedalling along. Auto Release Cleats© - these would be electronic and so if your speed dropped below X miles per hour they would release and remain open if you tried to clip in but once your speed increased then they would activate again and be lockable. I have yet to work out how they would be powered but perhaps a button battery in the endcap of the pedals would be powerful enough or even generated inside the crank itself.


 
 awesome, doesn't the mind wander when pedalling along, hopefully you realise it's also totally insane.

Decent flat pedals will do everything you ask of them, no need for cleats, clips, straps or special shoes. Oh and you can say goodbye to foot/cleat position induced knee injuries as well. Granted you may not win the TdF but then I suspect that was rather unlikely anyway.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (4 Sep 2012)

Electromagnets in the shoes and pedals linked to a switch and/or the brakes?

Mind you, might end up with nails, screws, tin cans, bits of cars and drain covers attached to your pedals by the end of a run


----------



## Raymonda (4 Sep 2012)

you're right, there was never any chance of me winning anything, whether it is the TdF or Apprentice! 

But it is nice to let the mind wander when you are out Mac.

I'd never though of electromagnets swl. They'd be too powerful if you could pick up a drain cover though.


----------



## chrisb1357 (8 Sep 2012)

I have been reading this FAQ and thread for a while and still cannot make my mind up if to fit some type of Clipless Pedals to my Giant Hybrid or Not as its not a road bike.

Chris


----------



## ianrauk (8 Sep 2012)

chrisb1357 said:


> I have been reading this FAQ and thread for a while and still cannot make my mind up if to fit some type of Clipless Pedals to my Giant Hybrid or Not as its not a road bike.
> 
> Chris


 

No reason what so ever not fit fit clipless pedals to your non road bike.
Clipless are not just for road bikes. 
If you want them then fit them.


----------



## Gez73 (8 Sep 2012)

I've got clipless on my Hybrid and use MBT style shoes with recessed cleats. They make clipless pedals for MBT's so they cover the whole spectrum of bikes. Obviously there are road specific pedals and cleats that are weight and float critical but I use SPD's with SH51 cleats and they're brilliant. Wish I'd done it sooner. You will enjoy the transformation and never look back.


----------



## Boon 51 (8 Sep 2012)

I just tried some of them nylon toe clips today on my roadie to try and get the feeling of a proper cleat set up and I have to say you do get an improved ride with some sort of clip.. so it could be cleats for me...


----------



## Falwheeler (8 Sep 2012)

I've ridden clipless for years now but recently our cycle club took part in the local carnival so rode with ordinary pedals since it would be stop start amongst lots of people, never again, feet were all over the place, slipping off, awful.


----------



## Alexis Holwell (14 Sep 2012)

I now know I spoke to soon. Had my first clipless incident on Wednesday.

Approaching a set of red lights with a queue of traffic, I pull up next to a guy on a moped, come to a complete standstill, can't get my left foot out of the pedal quick enough and it was like that wine bar scene from Only Fools and Horses. I crashed down and sat there for half a second laughing. In fact I think I started to laugh on the way down.

The guy on the moped asked if I was ok, which I was. But very very embarassed. Jumped back on the bike and couldn't wait for the lights to change.

Also think I know what caused it as well. The night before I noticed one of my cleats had become loose so I tightened them both up. I'm guessing that I may have tightened them slightly more that I originally did as since then I have found the left shoe does seem a little more difficult to get into the pedal.

Hasn't put me off clipless pedals though


----------



## mickle (14 Sep 2012)

*The publishers of JUST RIDE gave me permission to reproduce this from his book*



*The Shoes Ruse*

In this extract from his book JUST RIDE, Grant Petersen of Rivendell Bicycle Works explodes some of the myths surrounding clip-in pedals

*


The shoes ruse*
A firm attachment to the pedals was helpful and almost necessary in the early days of bike racing, when all bikes had fixed gears (no freewheel, no coasting), and the gears were low by today’s standards. Then, once the racers got up to 18 miles per hour or so, they were spinning the pedals like human roadrunners, and if a foot came off the pedal, it was harder to slow the bike down and find the pedals again. Toe clips, straps, and cleats evolved to secure the foot and reduce the danger of runaway pedals, and eventually the freewheel eliminated that danger altogether. But by then, the clips and straps were entrenched, and there was no going back. By 1980, if you rode a bike and didn’t use toe clips, straps, and cleats, you weren’t _serious_.
Then, in the mid ’80s, LOOK—a ski boot and binding maker—introduced ski-binding technology to bikes, with the first popular clipless pedal-and-shoe system. Pro racers took to it, other manufacturers followed, and within three years virtually every road racer in the First World had converted. It spilled over to mountain-bike racing, and today even a few gullible commuters have adopted them. When I see ten-year-olds riding with clipless shoes and pedals, I fear for the future.
Proponents say:
With clipless, there’s more power to the pedal because it’s not being absorbed by a soft and flexible shoe sole.
With clipless, it’s easier to apply power all around the circular pedal stroke.
Neither is true, though.
As long as your pedals aren’t dinky - say, as long as they’re 2.5 x 3.5 inches, or about the size of a compact digital camera - any shoe does the job without flexing, because the shoe is supported by the pedal. If the pedal can’t flex, the shoe can’t - no matter how flexy it may be just out of the box. Besides, the part of your foot that’s behind the pedal can’t flex while you’re pedaling, because your foot mechanics won’t allow it.
The only riders who benefit from clipless pedals are racers, and only because their pedals are so small and slippery. If you don’t ride tiny, slippery pedals, you don’t need stiff, cleated shoes.
And the 360-degrees-of-power argument is just as weak. In studies where efficient, pro pedal-ers and lousy rookie pedalers have been hooked up to machines that measure muscle activity during pedaling, the machines tell us that nobody pulls up on the backstroke. The most efficient pedalers just push down less on the upward moving pedal than the rookies do. (They still push down on the upward-moving pedal - not a good thing, because effectively one leg is fighting the other - but the best pedalers push down less.) Now, if they don’t pull up, you don’t pull up, and if you don’t pull up, there’s no 360 degrees of power, and no biomechanical/physiological reason to lock your foot to the pedal. 
The benefits of pedaling free far outweigh any real or imagined benefits of being locked in. They are as follows:
You can wear any casual shoe in your closet - whatever your mood, your outfit, and the weather calls for. You don’t have to go find your “cycling shoes” because you won’t have invested in techie two-hundred-dollar pedals that require them.
Your muscles last longer. Moving your foot about the pedal shifts the load, even if slightly, to different muscles, and spreads the load around. Sprint up hills on the balls of your feet and, on long-seated climbs, push with the pedal centered almost under your arch. It’s not a turbocharged, magic sweet spot, but it feels better and more natural, and you can’t do it if you’re locked in.
You reduce the chance of a repetitive stress injury, because your feet naturally move around more, changing your biomechanics.
You get off and on easier at stoplights; there’s no twisting to get out of your pedals, no fussing to get back in.
You can walk in stores without walking on your heels. You can run! You aren’t handicapped by expensive and weird-looking shoes.
Riding “free” isn’t new or revolutionary, and it’s not just a grumpy stab at the established order. It’s normal, it’s natural - it’s the way you rode as a kid, the way most of the planet rides, and the way you’d ride if you weren’t under the racing influence. Can you imagine yourself - after years or decades of perfectly uneventful happy riding in regular shoes and pedals - concluding that you’d be better off riding in shoes that didn’t work as well off the bike, or on pedals that required special shoes?
I know - of course - that it helps to be firmly attached to the pedal when you’re sprinting in the rain (your foot may slip off the pedals without a fixed connection), or hopping over a dead raccoon, or hiking the bike up over a curb without getting off. But giving up normal shoes for a few rare circumstances like these doesn’t make sense.


----------



## Minotier (20 Sep 2012)

Excellent article and some good points.
Have always been told without straps (when I was a young rider) or clipless (now an old rider) you are only a pushbike rider and not a cyclist.
Hmmm!


----------



## Stan_Bowles (26 Sep 2012)

chrisb1357 said:


> I have been reading this FAQ and thread for a while and still cannot make my mind up if to fit some type of Clipless Pedals to my Giant Hybrid or Not as its not a road bike.
> 
> Chris



Absolutely no problem, I run a Spesh Sissus Elite hybrid and had it for a year before taking the plunge with clipless pedals. 
Then it was a question of waiting for the pedals and shoes to come to a price that I thought was right.
Eventually got spd A530's and Shimano m077 shoes . 
Pedals are clips on one side and flat on the other so I can still wear normal shoes for a pop to the shops.
A great match for me, much more effective climbing the Col du Ham in Richmond Park!


----------



## Typhon (26 Sep 2012)

First of all thanks for a great FAQ, it explains one of the most confusing things I found when starting cycling clearly and concisely.

Having read it though and reading Mickle's posts (#286 and #317) I am very conflicted on going clipless. On the one hand it seems like hassle and a lot of expense and the argument about RSI and even muscle growth are quite compelling. However on the other hand, slipping off my pedals constantly in the rain is getting really irritating. And that is the weather I'm going to be faced with almost every day for the next 7 months or so.

I'm really not sure what to do. My triban 3 did come with toe clips but I had to take them off as my feet wouldn't fit in them. Getting clipless pedals and cleats would cost almost half as much as the bike again and mean that I couldn't use it from A to B as it were but then I never really do that anyway. The pedals are small and difficult to stay on so I think I'm going to have to change them and in my heart of hearts, I can't see myself getting flat bar ones. I think it's going to have to be clipless.

I have been thinking about getting a hybrid as a second bike for times when I just want to go from A to B comfortably and easily. A nice soft wide saddle, big flat pedals and flat bar brakes. Hmm yes, that could be a go-er I think.


----------



## 45674 (3 Oct 2012)

Stupid question: What shoes would go with these pedals? the MTB ones? http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8456/8051096924_33b8d71659_o.jpg


----------



## ianrauk (3 Oct 2012)

45674 said:


> Stupid question: What shoes would go with these pedals? the MTB ones? http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8456/8051096924_33b8d71659_o.jpg


 

Any shoes. They are flat pedals designed for any shoe.
They are not clipless pedals.


----------



## Markymark13 (13 Oct 2012)

Just got some Shimano r540 pedals and r087 shoes. First time ever with clipless. Rode up and down the street a few times clipping and un clipping. Nearly had a moment coming back up the drive though. Just caught it as I started falling over to the right.

Going on a 50 miler tomorrow so will see how I get on!!


----------



## Cyclist33 (13 Oct 2012)

Good stuff. Far and away the hardest thing I find is clipping back in. On every ride, all speed gains have been cancelled out and then some because of not being able to clip back in!

Love feeling of being on it, tho.


----------



## Markymark13 (13 Oct 2012)

Yeh I can see clipping in being a problem under pressure at junctions. The shoes seem too slippy underneath to be able to pedal properly without clipping in as well.

I am scared of falling over still attached. Not so much about hurting myself, as I can get over that, but in fear of scratching my bike (still new and shiny).


----------



## Markymark13 (13 Oct 2012)

Do people generally unclip with one foot when coming to a stop or both, then clip back in on one when stationary? Just trying to avoid any awkward moments tomorrow.


----------



## HovR (13 Oct 2012)

Markymark said:


> Do people generally unclip with one foot when coming to a stop or both, then clip back in on one when stationary? Just trying to avoid any awkward moments tomorrow.


 
I always unclip with my left foot, and leave my right foot clipped in ready for pushing off.


----------



## Markymark13 (13 Oct 2012)

Ahh thanks for that. I will leave one clipped in then. I use toe clips at the moment and leave my left foot in when I stop so I will do the same with the clipless, as I guess that I am used to that way now.


----------



## Rob3rt (13 Oct 2012)

Markymark said:


> Do people generally unclip with one foot when coming to a stop or both, then clip back in on one when stationary? Just trying to avoid any awkward moments tomorrow.


 
Unless you like fannying about needlessly, I suggest you keep one foot clipped in (this also leads to some of the best clipless moments that can be had, i.e. clip one foot out, then fall over the other way for one reason or another)


----------



## Markymark13 (14 Oct 2012)

Well today went well. Ended up doing 50 miles. No clipless moments for me, but my weekend riding partner had a couple. Quite funny, but I am sure that it will happen to me sooner or later! I must say that the bike felt faster, it was easier to lay the power down and I felt more in control of it all. Great upgrade.


----------



## Spasspecker (15 Oct 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Unless you like fannying about needlessly, I suggest you keep one foot clipped in (this also leads to some of the best clipless moments that can be had, i.e. clip one foot out, then fall over the other way for one reason or another)


This exact thing happened to me last week! So So embarrassed !!


----------



## Motozulu (17 Oct 2012)

The natural thing to do (at lights and junctions) is unclip the left, rest it on the kerb and position the right for the push off. You'll soon get used to biasing your weight to the left as you brake and unclip.


Or is that just me?


----------



## Boon 51 (17 Oct 2012)

So on the cost of clipless pedals is it a case of ... the more you pay the better the pedal?


----------



## Raymonda (21 Oct 2012)

not necessarily Boon. There comes a certain point when you are not paying for quality but for weight reduction.

As a rule if you stick to well known brands and maintain them properly then you'll get a good lifespan out of the pedals.


----------



## Boon 51 (22 Oct 2012)

OK.. one more question..
I have measured the width of my feet on the ball part of my foot and its 3" 3/4 inches or 90 cm so I would assume this is deemed a narrow foot, so what makes of shoes are narrow..
I've heard Sidi are narrow but there must be others..
Cheers..


----------



## Raymonda (22 Oct 2012)

I have the same width feet as you being narrow footed and I wear Shimano boots which fit fine. Most will as they tend to have a football boot style fit which will be slimmer and snugger than most shoes.

With Shimano and many other brands you need to go one size up from your regular shoes, but with Sidi you need to go up by 1.5-2 sizes as they are made very small.

If you can get to a local bike store that sells shoes then try some different brands on. There will be no pressure to buy there and then and you will have a better idea of what the brands feel like.

http://www.trekbicyclestore.com/ in Malaga city centre seems to specialise in Bontrager shoes but may have others instore.

https://plus.google.com/102055742238771477642/about?hl=en - seems to have a wider range of shoes on its website and may have more instore.


----------



## Boon 51 (22 Oct 2012)

Raymonda said:


> I have the same width feet as you being narrow footed and I wear Shimano boots which fit fine. Most will as they tend to have a football boot style fit which will be slimmer and snugger than most shoes.
> 
> With Shimano and many other brands you need to go one size up from your regular shoes, but with Sidi you need to go up by 1.5-2 sizes as they are made very small.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Ray..

One of the things I must have is a good fitting shoe as I did when riding my motorbike's so for a cycle I need to get the same.
Thanks for the link to the bike shop in Malaga as I did not notice that one..
There are loads of cycle shops around but 99% are mountain bike shops and not road bike..
If I can find a LBS over here and try some shoes that fit and I like I can order from wiggle so thats good..

Cheers Paul


----------



## slow coach (23 Oct 2012)

Just been reading through the posts on this thread and very interesting they are.The extract from Just Ride casts severe doubt on the value of going clipless however from my own experience ( even though I've fallen off twice) I find riding clipless to be far more comfortable . When i first got my bike it came with flat pedals, I had a few rides and had problems with my knees and real issues with my foot slipping off. I decided to go clipless and bought the cheapest shimano mtb type pedals and a pair of mtb cyling shoes from lidl total cost less than £40. Money well spent. I would recommend MTB shoes as they enable you to walk normally when you get off. Downside of MTB shoes and pedals will be weight but for most of us this won't be an issue. With regard to unclipping when slowing down for traffic lights etc. I always unclip both feet Just because I feel safer but if I were to unclip only one it would have to be the left so you lean away from the traffic


----------



## GentlyBenevolent (26 Oct 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> If I can find a LBS over here and try some shoes that fit and I like I can order from wiggle so thats good..


 
If you're going to do this, at least see if your LBS will either match or get near the online price + delivery. It's a bit cheeky to try things out then not even attempt to spend money with them. FWIW, Evans will price match to online stores, which is how I got my shoes. While there's many items (for cycling and other sports) I'd buy online I draw the line at shoes and gloves. They're a pretty important contact point, sensitive to comfort (or lack of) and I've had too many pairs of shoes/gloves that were mis-sized, mis-shapen and badly made to buy blind.


----------



## Boon 51 (26 Oct 2012)

We


GentlyBenevolent said:


> If you're going to do this, at least see if your LBS will either match or get near the online price + delivery. It's a bit cheeky to try things out then not even attempt to spend money with them. FWIW, Evans will price match to online stores, which is how I got my shoes. While there's many items (for cycling and other sports) I'd buy online I draw the line at shoes and gloves. They're a pretty important contact point, sensitive to comfort (or lack of) and I've had too many pairs of shoes/gloves that were mis-sized, mis-shapen and badly made to buy blind.


ll

Well I dont think its cheeky to try things out first.. and I haven't seen any where in Spain that could match the price of the UK either.. plus a few of the bigger firms will deliver free to Spain..


----------



## Boon 51 (1 Nov 2012)

Just one more question.. Do you get free cleats with new shoes or is it pedals or do you have to buy both.. or is it some shops do free cleats an others dont, what ever you buy?


----------



## ianrauk (1 Nov 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> Just one more question.. Do you get free cleats with new shoes or is it pedals or do you have to buy both.. or is it some shops do free cleats an others dont, what ever you buy?


 

The cleats come with pedals not shoes.


----------



## Boon 51 (1 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> The cleats come with pedals not shoes.


 
Well thats splendid as I'm going to order some pedals off Wiggle with free postage to Spain and a £ 10 gift voucher off the price.


----------



## Mike Appleton (3 Nov 2012)

This post is great! Some really good information, thanks Kestevan.


----------



## ewan87 (4 Nov 2012)

I just got my first road bike 2 weeks ago and got my first set of clipless spd pedals yesterday (mtb style) I have a pair of spd shoes which I got from lidl for spin class so that's why I got the type of pedal.when my pedals arrived I was please to find they had a plastic plate that is detachable so that I can use it as a flat pedal on one side. it is perfect for busy start stop rides and quick rides to the shop etc.


----------



## Boon 51 (4 Nov 2012)

So whats your view on floating and non floating cleats.. which is better or is it your choice?


----------



## HLaB (4 Nov 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> Just one more question.. Do you get free cleats with new shoes or is it pedals or do you have to buy both.. or is it some shops do free cleats an others dont, what ever you buy?


The cleats come with pedals. It wouldn't be fair if they came with the shoes it'd be restricting you to a certain brand of pedal.


----------



## Boon 51 (4 Nov 2012)

HLaB said:


> The cleats come with pedals. It wouldn't be fair if they came with the shoes it'd be restricting you to a certain brand of pedal.


 
OK.. I think I need to send an email..
Cheers


----------



## ianjmcd (6 Nov 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> So whats your view on floating and non floating cleats.. which is better or is it your choice?


float in the pedals are generally helpfull to ppl that have knee or ankle issues or first time users


----------



## Boon 51 (6 Nov 2012)

ian mcdonald said:


> float in the pedals are generally helpfull to ppl that have knee or ankle issues or first time users


 
I have just ordered some pedals and they said they will put the right cleats in as well.. be interesting to see what they put in or should I stipulate.


----------



## ianjmcd (6 Nov 2012)

what pedals did you order ??


----------



## Boon 51 (6 Nov 2012)

ian mcdonald said:


> what pedals did you order ??


 
Shimano's ultegra 6700's to fit onto my Giant TCR 1..alloy


----------



## ianjmcd (6 Nov 2012)

the ultegras come with the yellow cleats according to my m8 in the LBS


----------



## mickle (6 Nov 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> .... find a LBS ... try some shoes ... and ... order from wiggle ....


 
I've banned people from bicycle shops for this.


----------



## Boon 51 (6 Nov 2012)

mickle said:


> I've banned people from bicycle shops for this.


 
I can see you dont live in Spain then...


----------



## Boon 51 (6 Nov 2012)

ian mcdonald said:


> the ultegras come with the yellow cleats according to my m8 in the LBS


 
Thanks thats good too know.


----------



## Licramite (2 Dec 2012)

took my first ride out on cleats, - on my mtb. - only 2 cleat moments both when bike suddenly stopped in mud. - apart from a handlebar end in stomach - no worries.
now I get it, - the pull up on the pedals (couldn,t really do on my other bike with toe straps)
it does take a bit of getting used to, found it quite hard on the legs at first. but yes I,m sold. getting a pair for my road bike next.


----------



## ewan87 (2 Dec 2012)

are they color coded and if so what does it stand for?


----------



## ewan87 (2 Dec 2012)

ianjmcd said:


> the ultegras come with the yellow cleats according to my m8 in the LBS


are they color coded and if so what does it stand for?


----------



## ianjmcd (2 Dec 2012)

yellow cleats allow a certain level of float and the red ones are more rigid


----------



## adamangler (12 Dec 2012)

Dont know if its been mentioned but make sure you fix the cleats the correct way round on the shoe. I bought some spd gear last week, no instructions so fitted the cleats wrong way round, it was hard to clip in and out even on slackest setting and first time i out i fell over twice stuck to the bike, then i came back and was all set for changing back to straps, change the cleats round and lmao, so easy on slackest setting, sligt turn of heel and feet dropped out


----------



## Boon 51 (13 Dec 2012)

My pedals & shoes should arrive today and I have several problems that I need to ask so is it alright on this thread or should I put the thread somewhere else..

Cheers


----------



## Licramite (13 Dec 2012)

seams as good a place as any.

I must admit I'm wondering if I should go for something different for my tourer, I'm thinking shimano m520 but they are really just a clip for your shoe, bugger all pedal. - but less to smack you in the shins with.
or go for one with more pedal around the clip,


----------



## Rob3rt (13 Dec 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> My pedals & shoes should arrive today and I have several problems that I need to ask so is it alright on this thread or should I put the thread somewhere else..
> 
> Cheers


 
Shoot!


----------



## Boon 51 (13 Dec 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Shoot!


 
OK.. Rob I'll do that but even in Spain the post or courier hasn't turn up on the day stated... Things dont change much.


----------



## Boon 51 (17 Dec 2012)

Ok ..First question..
Fitted cleats to shoes and pedals on bike but I'm having trouble locking shoes to pedals.. not sure on what the adjustment is when you get the pedals are they fully open or shut.. I have opened mine up but not sure on how to gauge it.


----------



## Boon 51 (17 Dec 2012)

Question.. When do you click in .. what is the best position for the pedals..
That might help matters..


----------



## RWright (17 Dec 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> Question.. When do you click in .. what is the best position for the pedals..
> That might help matters..


 
I normally click them in and out when the pedal is closest to the ground. Clicking in I put the cleet in when the pedal is at its highest point and sometimes it clicks in before I get the pedal down to the lowest point. Clicking out (besides emergency stops) I almost always click out when the pedal is closest to the ground. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## RWright (17 Dec 2012)

This may help some too.


----------



## Boon 51 (17 Dec 2012)

RWright said:


> I normally click them in and out when the pedal is closest to the ground. Clicking in I put the cleet in when the pedal is at its highest point and sometimes it clicks in before I get the pedal down to the lowest point. Clicking out (besides emergency stops) I almost always click out when the pedal is closest to the ground. Hope that makes sense.


 
Thats makes sense I will try tomorrow afternoon after work...

Cheers.. 


RWright said:


> This may help some too.




Top draw..


----------



## Boon 51 (22 Dec 2012)

Update from me... and its a  for clipless, I'm confident I can live with clipless full time now.
Question..

On my road bike I had just the plain flat pedals and I used just an old pair of trainers which were hard to walk on but great for the bike as they have hard soles..which is better for pedaling.
Now I have fitted my clipless pedals and use my Shimano 087s I feel I should higher the saddle a bit, but how do I measure the difference from the old shoes pedal height to a new pedal height (the new shoes must have thicker soles)
I cant be just trial and error..

Cheers


----------



## Licramite (22 Dec 2012)

well there is a vid on clipless pedals forum.
basically stand on pedal with your heel. put the seat to that height, when you clip your foot on the pedal it will give the right bend in the knee.


----------



## RWright (22 Dec 2012)

I don't know if there is any set formula besides trial and error. I have the same shoes you mentioned and had to raise the saddle. I pretty much did what Licramite said to start with to get close then made very small adjustments until I was satisified. I had to be careful because I have a bad knee. I got it worked out without having any major issues or pain with my knee. Take an allen key with you and go for a "test ride". 

You can also find a pro bike fitter and let them put your bike on a trainer and handle it for you.


----------



## Boon 51 (23 Dec 2012)

OK.. I'm getting there with the seat adjustment ...I've raised the seat 4 times so far and another one or two more rises should do it, as I will be able to feel when my position is the same as before.
So thanks for that.


----------



## Boon 51 (23 Dec 2012)

Just remembered another question.

I have a pair of Sidi pro 5 road shoes .. with SPD SL cleats fitted but can you fit the other SPD cleats to the same shoe do you know.
Will both type of cleats fit the same shoe?


----------



## jim55 (23 Dec 2012)

it depends on the fitting holes spd-sl are 3 bolt fitting ,spd are only two


----------



## defy-one (23 Dec 2012)

Fitted my M324 dual pedals the other day, used the shoes with cleats for the first time today. Didn't change the saddle height. A few slow start stops to make sure the clipping in/out was okay, and then away. 
The hybrid feels good now, i just couldn't get used to my feet sliding about, as the best bike has spd-sl pedals fitted.


----------



## Boon 51 (23 Dec 2012)

Being new to clipless but this is where I am..

I have a road bike and by Wednesday I should have my new mtb.

Now I have been using Shimano 087s with 540 pedals on my road bike and all has been good, even in heavy traffic and people walking about I can unplip my feet and pedal with my feet out of the cleats just ready for a quick stop and when I'm clear I just clip in again and off I go (but I needed to adjust the seat hight from using flat pedals)
Now I've just taken the above two off my road bike and replaced with SPD SL 6700 and some Sidi Pro 5s and this is what I've found.

First
I can't stand on the pedal's to measure my seat hight as my foot slips off but I'm getting round that so that will OK.
Second.
When unclipped I can't pedal like I could with the other set up which will make it very hard to move/ride in traffic.. but it all works well on the open road.
I dont think I will ride any faster with the second set up so when these wear out I will use the first set up on both bike's.

This infomation might help someone or not but I thought it was worth a post.


----------



## RWright (23 Dec 2012)

I said I have the same shoes as you. I am pretty sure I made a mistake. I have Shimano RD 087 SPD SL road shoes.
Shimano also makes an M 087 SPD Mountain bike shoe, which is what I think you may have. My mistake.
It is a little confusing with the similiar names for the pedals and shoes.

I have never tried SPD pedals but think I might would like them too. One of my bikes came with the Ultegra 6700 SPD-SL pedals so I ordered another pair of SPD-SL pedals for my other bike. I am used to riding with the SPD-SL's now but one day I would like to try some SPD pedals because from what I read they are easier to walk in.


----------



## defy-one (24 Dec 2012)

Yes they are much easier to walk in. My shoes are currently cheap muddyfox mtb shoes from JD SPORTS @ £22, and they have lots of hard rubber on the bottom.
Tried some mavics in my lbs and they felt like stiff trainers. When the time comes i will upgrade to Mavic or Northwaves


----------



## Boon 51 (24 Dec 2012)

RWright said:


> I said I have the same shoes as you. I am pretty sure I made a mistake. I have Shimano RD 087 SPD SL road shoes.
> Shimano also makes an M 087 SPD Mountain bike shoe, which is what I think you may have. My mistake.
> It is a little confusing with the similiar names for the pedals and shoes.
> 
> I have never tried SPD pedals but think I might would like them too. One of my bikes came with the Ultegra 6700 SPD-SL pedals so I ordered another pair of SPD-SL pedals for my other bike. I am used to riding with the SPD-SL's now but one day I would like to try some SPD pedals because from what I read they are easier to walk in.


 
Your right I forgot to add its harder walking in SPD SL's, but the reason I tried The M 087 SPD in the first place was just using a shoe that was better for warmth in the winter.
Like most things I got the Sidi shoes and the Ultegra 6700's first, but had I known how good the first set up was I might not have bothered with the second set up.

Not sure now what to do... I should sell the Sidi's and the Ultegra's 6700's or just use on the road bike. Then if I'm doing town riding just take my new mtb out.


----------



## ScottyB (27 Dec 2012)

I am a bit confused still, but off shopping tomorrow so have no doubt the guys will be able to help...

Do I need to buy:
1) Pedals
2) Cleats
3) Shoes

And ensure they all fit together? Or do the cleats come with the shoes etc?

I think the varying cost is confusing me but I am just after something to get me started for now!


----------



## defy-one (27 Dec 2012)

Pedals usually come with the correct cleats .... BUT DO CHECK
Shoes will have holes for SPD (2 hole) or SPD-SL (3 hole)


What sort of riding are you doing. Spd is geneally used on hybrids and mountain bikes. Spd-sl is generally for road bikes. Some peeps prefer spd's on all of there bikes as it's much easier to walk,if your are touring for example


----------



## ScottyB (27 Dec 2012)

I ride on the road but also commute - ideally I would like to have the option to ride in normal shoes if that was available. I have seen a few options so will see how I get on!


----------



## defy-one (27 Dec 2012)

Look for dual use pedals. I have recently put some Shimano M324's on my hybrid. Gives me spd on one side and normal shoes on the other. 
I needed normal shoes for commuting. Works well


----------



## Boon 51 (27 Dec 2012)

defy-one said:


> Pedals usually come with the correct cleats .... BUT DO CHECK
> Shoes will have holes for SPD (2 hole) or SPD-SL (3 hole)
> 
> 
> What sort of riding are you doing. Spd is geneally used on hybrids and mountain bikes. Spd-sl is generally for road bikes. Some peeps prefer spd's on all of there bikes as it's much easier to walk,if your are touring for example


 
I will be a SPD only in the future I think..


----------



## London Female (28 Dec 2012)

I was given a pair of SPD-SL for Christmas, I don't even own a road bike. I contacted the online shop they purchased them from and they are going to swap them for SPD shoes. I await their arrival with trepidation as I am completely new to the idea of the clipless pedals.


----------



## defy-one (29 Dec 2012)

LF .. You will be fine. Try clipping in and out whilst leaning against a wall, and then try small start stops outside. Again try and stop somewhere you can lean against something,should you not get your foot out or forget to do so.
It eventually becomes second nature. I started 6 months ago and now both bikes are clipless. Normal flat pedals are horrible IMO


----------



## Boon 51 (29 Dec 2012)

Good news on my front...

Just had an email from wiggle and they do an adapter plate (SM 85) and some SDP cleats all for about £20 to fit my Sidi pro 5 road shoe's, so I will buy them and sell my Ultegra 6700's..pedals.
Simples...


----------



## ScottyB (1 Jan 2013)

Good news for me too - got them all sorted and slowly getting used to them! And the slow-motion tumble to the ground!

Just a question about the 'penguin walk' - is it necessary to preserve the cleat or is it just easier to walk like this? I have a gravel path that I have to walk down and don't want to ruin my shoes!


----------



## Boon 51 (1 Jan 2013)

ScottyB said:


> Good news for me too - got them all sorted and slowly getting used to them! And the slow-motion tumble to the ground!
> 
> Just a question about the 'penguin walk' - is it necessary to preserve the cleat or is it just easier to walk like this? I have a gravel path that I have to walk down and don't want to ruin my shoes!


 
Its harder to walk with cleated shoe's thats for sure.. could be par for the course..


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Jan 2013)

I am thinking of going clipless, should I chose shoes first and then pedals or visa versa? Also I know I have seen it somewhere, but do the cleats come with the shoes or the pedals, and also if you wear the cleats out can you get replacements?


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I am thinking of going clipless, should I chose shoes first and then pedals or visa versa? Also I know I have seen it somewhere, but do the cleats come with the shoes or the pedals, and also if you wear the cleats out can you get replacements?


 

Well you have to choose what pedal system you want first.
Either road or MTB.
Then you get the shoes to fit (though some shoes do fit both styles)
Cleats come with pedals.
Road pedals (SPDL and Look) both wear out.
MTB SPD's don't. (My shoes have worn out long before the MTB cleats have)
Road Shoes and you end up walking like a penguin as the cleats are not recessed.
MTB Shoes, the cleats are recessed so easier to walk in.
And yes you can buy replacement cleats easy enough.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Well you have to choose what pedal system you want first.
> Either road or MTB.
> Then you get the shoes to fit (though some shoes do fit both styles)
> Cleats come with pedals.
> ...


 

Cheers, looks like the SPD's are probably the choice to go with then.


----------



## Boon 51 (5 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Cheers, looks like the SPD's are probably the choice to go with then.


 
I've just started with clipless and had both SPD SL and SPD'd systems and the SPD's seem a better all round system to me..


----------



## Guyincognito76 (10 Jan 2013)

I got my clipless pedals today - yay!
I can't get one of my old pedals off - boo!

So that's an additional fiver to get them fitted then. I only have an adjustable spanner, pedal spanners are £9 but there is always the possibility that I still won't be able to get it off! Doubt I'll need it again either.


----------



## screenman (10 Jan 2013)

For the first clipped in ride.


----------



## Boon 51 (11 Jan 2013)

Guyincognito76 said:


> I got my clipless pedals today - yay!
> I can't get one of my old pedals off - boo!
> 
> So that's an additional fiver to get them fitted then. I only have an adjustable spanner, pedal spanners are £9 but there is always the possibility that I still won't be able to get it off! Doubt I'll need it again either.


 
Try WD 40 on the stubborn pedal... just spray on and leave for a while...


----------



## Guyincognito76 (11 Jan 2013)

I tried 3-1. I just can't get enough force into the short handle.


----------



## Boon 51 (11 Jan 2013)

Guyincognito76 said:


> I tried 3-1. I just can't get enough force into the short handle.


 
Depending on some pedals but the thread is 15mm and a spanner sometime fits.. 
3-1 is not the same type of oil..


----------



## Guyincognito76 (11 Jan 2013)

I know, but I can't find the WD-40


----------



## screenman (11 Jan 2013)

Are you undoing it the correct way?


----------



## Guyincognito76 (11 Jan 2013)

Yeah, right anti-clockwise.


----------



## Guyincognito76 (11 Jan 2013)

Despite this being a two minute job, and having had my bike for eight hours I am still yet to hear from Halfords (Yes, I know.) Starting to worry that I'll need to get King Arthur to get it off!


----------



## Guyincognito76 (12 Jan 2013)

Of course, they just forgot to ring me. 

I've not used Halford's ever since the time I took it for a service, and when they wheeled it out it was obvious that no one had even touched it, well obvious to everyone but the bloke who wheeled it out, anyway.


----------



## Guyincognito76 (12 Jan 2013)

Sometimes Halfords famed service works to your advantage. I'd looked how much it would cost to fit the pedals, and the website says £4.99. The somewhat confused server said there was no charge, but he had been the same somewhat confused server who'd booked the bike in. I wasn't about to hang around and question this, and high-tailed it out of the shop. I chuckled to myself as I reattached all my gear, only half-noticing that I'd forgotten to bring the pump... I think we all know where this story is going, don't we? Karma is a bitch!

Anyhoo, as much as people (me included) might take the piss out of Halfords, I was quite happy with the price I paid for them, even if it is a bit of a palaver getting the good price: The pedals are £39.99. If you order online, you can get 20% off accessories online, you can then arrange to have them picked up in store (they take them off the shelf so you can do this on your phone outside the shop) and as a BC member I can print off a voucher and get another 10% off. Total was £28.80 

As for actually going clipless, all the scare stories were unfounded. There were no topples at the lights, and I found clipping and unclipping easier than getting in-and-out of the straps.


----------



## Chris Myers (15 Jan 2013)

Bought Shimano SPD-SL pedals,shoes and cleats,fitted everything and gave them a try in the kitchen,could take some getting used to


----------



## Guyincognito76 (15 Jan 2013)

I had my first 'incident' with the clipless pedals today. I had to make a 90 degree turn from the cycle path to the road, but unseen beside the curb was a big mound of wind-blown sand. The rear wheel went first, followed by the front, but somehow, perhaps it's the force, both my feet released from the pedals, and I was able to balance myself with my feet on the ground.


----------



## Boon 51 (16 Jan 2013)

So just out of interest what is the differnce bewteen the Shimano SDP SL Pedal/cleat and the Look Keo.. are the Look Keo's easier to use or are they just about the same..
What I'm might be interested in is the Look pedal/cleat that is the same as the Shimano SDP SL.. pedal/cleat.
Hope that makes sense?


----------



## Kestevan (16 Jan 2013)

Look pedals are not the same as SPD-SL. The cleats look similar, and share the same 3 bolt fastening to the shoe, but the pedal mechanism is different, and the cleats are NOT compatible with each other.


----------



## Rob3rt (16 Jan 2013)

And it is personal preference as to which suits you better, there is no clearly superior choice!


----------



## Boon 51 (16 Jan 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> And it is personal preference as to which suits you better, there is no clearly superior choice!


 
I started with Shimano 087 mtb shoes with Shimano 540's pedals which was fine on the road bike, I then got a mtb and transferred the pedals to that.
I then bought some Sidi Pro 5 with Ultegra 6700 pedals and cleats for the road bike but I cant get on with the pedals system.
I tried some Shimano cleat adaptors with my Sidi pro 5s to make them standard SPD's but when I fitted them to the shoes I found it a recipe for a broken ankle so I returned the adaptors to Wiggle and am now left with the shoes.
My wife wondered if there were any other pedals I could try with the Sidi's as I like the shoes so much?

So thats where I am.. a different pedal system or sell the shoes which I have just advertised..


----------



## Rob3rt (16 Jan 2013)

Why couldn't you get on with them?

I use Look Keo and they are fine, they are just something to stomp on as far as I am concerned. All pedal systems take some time to get use to.


----------



## Boon 51 (16 Jan 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Why couldn't you get on with them?
> 
> I use Look Keo and they are fine, they are just something to stomp on as far as I am concerned. All pedal systems take some time to get use to.


 

Just couldn't get used to the SPD SL version but love the standard SPD's.. and to be honest I'm never going to actually race the bike as in racing just go as fast as I can..


----------



## mrBishboshed (22 Jan 2013)

HELP!!!!

I already have these nice Shimano M324 MTB SPD Pedals.





I have just purchased a second pair of MuddyFox cycling shoes. (I know they are pony but they suit me because i am so tight i squeak when i walk.) The first pair i got completely wrong and are SPD-SL so i will save them to try with new bike in the summer however i was more careful selecting my second pair and now i am confused. It clearly stated they are compatible with SPD but they have four bolts in the sole set in two slots. I have included the product description and a picture. Do i need to send these back or will they work with my pedals? Is it just a case of ignoring two of the bolts?




*Product Description*



*Muddyfox MBS100 Mens Cycling Shoes*
Head off-road in the *Mens Muddyfox MBS100 Cycling Shoes* featuring a stud and blade configuration to the sole for grip coupled with three adjustable fasteners across the foot to give a secure fit. These *mens mountain biking shoes* benefit from a perforated tongue and breathable mesh panel upper with padding to the ankles for added comfort. > Cleat Compatability: SPD >*Mens cycling shoes* > 3 touch and close fasteners > Padded ankle collar > Mesh panel upper > Perforated tongue > Reflective detail > Blades to the forefoot and heel > Muddyfox logos > Synthetic / Textile upper, Textile inner, Synthetic sole




Any help much appreciated.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jan 2013)

mrBishboshed said:


> HELP!!!!


 
Yes they are the correct shoes for the pedals you have.
They have four bolts so you can adjust fore and aft movement of the cleat.


----------



## mrBishboshed (22 Jan 2013)

Thank you ianrauk.
I am considering deleting my post to cover up my ineptitude but i think i should leave it for anyone else as stupid as me.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jan 2013)

mrBishboshed said:


> Thank you ianrauk.
> I am considering deleting my post to cover up my ineptitude but i think i should leave it for anyone else as stupid as me.


 

We all had to learn these things MrBB.


----------



## mrBishboshed (22 Jan 2013)

> We all had to learn these things MrBB.


 
I just had no idea of how complicated buying a pair of shoes and pedals could be. All sorted now thanks to CC.


----------



## kedab (22 Jan 2013)

mrBishboshed said:


> I just had no idea of how complicated buying a pair of shoes and pedals could be. All sorted now thanks to CC.


 
i remember buying my TCR and though i knew the guys in the shop i was still left agog, yes agog, when i asked where the pedals were and they told me it didn't come fitted with them...my wife was similarly flabbergasted, 1300 quid for a bicycle and it didn't come with pedals! so new pedals, new shoes and a new cleat system went into the bag. of course, i now know this is standard procedure


----------



## mickle (22 Jan 2013)

kedab said:


> i remember buying my TCR and though i knew the guys in the shop i was still left agog, yes agog, when i asked where the pedals were and they told me it didn't come fitted with them...my wife was similarly flabbergasted, 1300 quid for a bicycle and it didn't come with pedals! so new pedals, new shoes and a new cleat system went into the bag. of course, i now know this is standard procedure


 
Yeahbut it would have cost £1400 with the pedals - and they probably wouldn't have been the ones you wanted.


----------



## Boon 51 (22 Jan 2013)

They dont come with pedals and most say they shouldn't come with saddles either..


----------



## Richard Houghton (1 Feb 2013)

Dawes Super Galaxy SPD mountain bike shoes.clip less pedals on LEJOG. Pre LEJOG practice and fell off about six times. Bit embarrassing at times with people running to give me the kiss of life which could have been nice if they were but they weren't so it wasn't. In any event started LEJOG and fell off on a hill on the A30 when I simply forgot. I fell into the road which shook me up a lot so at the first opportunity I changed the clips for the multi release types. I found these much easier although at times I must have looked like I was trying to shake a biting rat off my toes or something. My biggest problem was alignment and after 300 miles my right knee swelled up like a football and despite Ibrufen the pain was too much and it put paid to my ambitions. Being a newby I didn't fully understand the importance of alignment nor did I understand about releasing the tension to make withdrawal easier. With the benefit of hindsight I wished I had of joined a cycling club and got some practical help from experienced cyclists and I would recommend to anyone that this is a very very good idea !


----------



## jclivingston (3 Feb 2013)

Second time out on clipless pedal today and my first clipless moment.

Unfortunately I keeled over at a farmers gate and landed chest first on the upturned handle bars. Know got some stonng bruising and swelling and a cracked rib.

Nevertheless clipless are the way to go - just need a bit more practice getting out of them.


----------



## Boon 51 (3 Feb 2013)

jclivingston said:


> Second time out on clipless pedal today and my first clipless moment.
> 
> Unfortunately I keeled over at a farmers gate and landed chest first on the upturned handle bars. Know got some stonng bruising and swelling and a cracked rib.
> 
> Nevertheless clipless are the way to go - just need a bit more practice getting out of them.


 
Bad news about your off... but a speedy recovery all the same...


----------



## antnee (14 Feb 2013)

After fitting both my bikes with SPD's A530's single sided on the Trek and A520's double sided on the Triban 3. I can now say, (after three weeks) with some slight reservation that I’m getting used to them I’ve had a couple of near misses but that was purely the fact that I’d forgotten I was clipped in as coming up to an unplanned stop; pedestrians walking out in the road.
 Though I was glad I looked at the forum re the cleats as got the multi SM56 release type. I know I’m probably going to regret saying that I feel really confident in them and feet don’t slip off in this wet weather. But I’m still going to say it. “There great”


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Feb 2013)

antnee said:


> After fitting both my bikes with SPD's A530's single sided on the Trek and A520's double sided on the Triban 3. I can now say, (after three weeks) with some slight reservation that I’m getting used to them I’ve had a couple of near misses but that was purely the fact that I’d forgotten I was clipped in as coming up to an unplanned stop; pedestrians walking out in the road.
> Though I was glad I looked at the forum re the cleats as got the multi SM56 release type. I know I’m probably going to regret saying that I feel really confident in them and feet don’t slip off in this wet weather. But I’m still going to say it. “There great”


 
Did you have near misses with the SH56's?

I have these and find it impossible to conceive of having a clipless moment with them. I have tdeliberately tested them eg coming to a standstill on a steep hill and they release without fail.

They are absolutely superb - they are 100% secure and so easy to release from the pedal.

To my mind there is no reason why anyone should have a clipless moment (which seems to be amusing to many, not sure why) when using a clipless system. Beats me as to why all bike stores do not advise newbies to the clipless system to use SH56's.


----------



## antnee (15 Feb 2013)

Perhaps I'm wrong but aren’t the cleats SH SM51 the one that are the one sided release? As these are the ones supplied with the pedals as standard,
So I had done all the research to the usual point of confusion and got the SHSM56 ones as an extra, 
So never tried the single side SHSM 51 release ones I can’t say but I know that the 56 (multi release) are pretty easy to release from just that I found a bit of patience is needed to get the right release tension. 

 By the way has any body else found one of their feet doesn’t pedal squarely? My right foot certainly doesn’t as at first it kept unclipping until I’d repositioned the cleat. The strange thing is that it didn’t do it on the SPD A520 pedals, Unless I’ve still not got the tension quite right on the right hand double sided A530 pedal as there are four side to tension separately?

 Until I found such a large cycle based population after getting the Trek I just thought you “got on your bike and pedalled” so to speak!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Feb 2013)

antnee said:


> Perhaps I'm wrong but aren’t the cleats SH SM51 the one that are the one sided release? As these are the ones supplied with the pedals as standard,
> So I had done all the research to the usual point of confusion and got the SHSM56 ones as an extra,
> So never tried the single side SHSM 51 release ones I can’t say but I know that the 56 (multi release) are pretty easy to release from just that I found a bit of patience is needed to get the right release tension.
> 
> ...


 
This explains SH51 vs SH56:

http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...02/SI-41R0G-002-ENG_v1_m56577569830672281.pdf


----------



## antnee (16 Feb 2013)

Now I know why I should have saved those instructions!
 Another one of my weak point the inability to be able to explain things by merely the written word. But SpokeyDokey knew what I ment.


----------



## geo (16 Feb 2013)

Richard H--excellent write up and explanation for everyone there, I'm sure many newcomers will benefit from your advice and take some of the confusion away for many people.

Personally I think the biggest factor in deciding which system to go for is Do I need to walk in these shoes ? If the answer is yes then SPD SL is not for you.

Edit by Mod:
The write-up referred to is this - the first post in this thread (yes, really that long ago ! )


----------



## Chris Myers (19 Feb 2013)

Went out for the first time clipless yesterday,did 23 mile,in rush hour,wasn't sure if that was a good or bad idea.Had a couple of hairy/panicky moments but all in all was good.
Think I need to adjust them a little though but not sure how.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Feb 2013)

Chris Myers said:


> Went out for the first time clipless yesterday,did 23 mile,in rush hour,wasn't sure if that was a good or bad idea.Had a couple of hairy/panicky moments but all in all was good.
> Think I need to adjust them a little though but not sure how.


 

In at the deep end as the saying goes....


----------



## Chris Myers (19 Feb 2013)

Yes,did another 70 miler today with no problems,don't want to get too cocky with them though,I'm bound to have a clipless moment!I find it harder to clip in than to clip out,think it's easier not to think about it and do it naturally


----------



## inkd (28 Feb 2013)

Newbie question - So from what I have read, SPD= easier to walk in than SPD-SL. As I do no more than 30 steps from house to work locker this is not a problem. Which are easier to use? as in cliping in and out?


----------



## antnee (1 Mar 2013)

Some of the larger shoe shops should stock the larger size shoe but as you say often they don't I put it down to cost .

but on the subject of cycling shoes you might do as well to order on line ok I know you might have to wait plus there's the added risk of the shoe not being to your liking i.e. too small or too large. But any of the well known outlets offer an exchange system so perhaps that's a way around it (ok I know that you would perhaps have the shoes straight away) 


I got mine from off the net and were ok 
I went for a size larger and spd type all thoughts of going back to normal pedals are gone forever now, though had one forgetful moment and nearly came of but since then all fine.
as to the walking in them that no problem either though must admit not walked more than 200 yards in them at a time
regards antnee


----------



## Haz (3 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> In at the deep end as the saying goes....


That's what I did too! Stopped me worrying about how I would get on with them. Also spent quite a while propped between a wall and a patient friend, pedalling backwards and practising unclipping.
Question - is there anything I can do to make the toes of my bike shoes less slippy? When I stop, e.g. for roundabouts, lights, and put my foot down it really seems to skid on the tarmac. The soles are fairly rigid plastic and I have shimano cleats (the little ones which have 2 screws - spd's I think)


----------



## ianrauk (4 Mar 2013)

Haz said:


> Question - is there anything I can do to make the toes of my bike shoes less slippy? When I stop, e.g. for roundabouts, lights, and put my foot down it really seems to skid on the tarmac. The soles are fairly rigid plastic and I have shimano cleats (the little ones which have 2 screws - spd's I think)


 
They will soon scuff up and start to grip better.


----------



## Haz (4 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> They will soon scuff up and start to grip better.


They seem to be getting a bit better grip-wise, although perhaps it was the gorgeous dry afternoon made the difference today. I'm a clipless convert for sure


----------



## SWSteve (7 Mar 2013)

I am tempted to get some clip-in shoes. Will probably go down the spd-sl route, but am unwilling to pay £80 for a pair of shoes when I don't spend that on anything. I've looked on ebay/bumtree but seemingly th only people trying to sell the shoes for £20-30 have got gargantuan sized feet (above a 7.5/8). Any tips of what to get/what to avoid?


----------



## Kookas (7 Mar 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I am tempted to get some clip-in shoes. Will probably go down the spd-sl route, but am unwilling to pay £80 for a pair of shoes when I don't spend that on anything. I've looked on ebay/bumtree but seemingly th only people trying to sell the shoes for £20-30 have got gargantuan sized feet (above a 7.5/8). Any tips of what to get/what to avoid?



Lidl apparently sell some when they do cycling sales.


----------



## antnee (8 Mar 2013)

Well Steve I pondered lond and hard about this to clip or not to clip and went for the SPD MTB type (the two bolt shoe cleat fixing) this was after seeing my sons efforts to walk normally off the bike in SPD SL's! (see some of the ealier posts re the pros and cons of one type V the otherSPD SL V the SPD MTB debate.)
As to to the price well as you say they all seemed a bit pricey to me too, that is until I found some really stout ones here http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-mt33-spd-leisure-shoes/ if not these then they must have something that will suit you; though remember its your feet that you are looking after, so don't settle for 2nd best!
Ok You may want to explore the SPD SL shoe but look at the shimarno range as I didn't want to spend a fortune on shoes and rather than buy from a private buyer on ebay where you might have had problems returning if they didn't fit!.
Get them from some where that you know you can return them for what ever reason i.e too big too small, I was perhaps lucky with mine as ordered a size larger and I got a perfect fit first time .
Since having mine and the A520 pedals on the triban 3 i wouldn't go back to not being clipped in as find them a real help going up inclines, as I only got single sided pedals A530's for the other bike as though I would be able to just use normal shoes with them but really notice the diference when not clipped in now


----------



## Haz (8 Mar 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I am tempted to get some clip-in shoes. Will probably go down the spd-sl route, but am unwilling to pay £80 for a pair of shoes when I don't spend that on anything. I've looked on ebay/bumtree but seemingly th only people trying to sell the shoes for £20-30 have got gargantuan sized feet (above a 7.5/8). Any tips of what to get/what to avoid?


Keep looking. I found mine on ebay (size 6 feet) for £30, ex-display from a real bike shop. They've been great so far with spd pedals.


----------



## Boon 51 (8 Mar 2013)

Well I suppose it had too happen and I've had my first clipless moment where everything went wrong that could of gone wrong..

Been having problems with this hill near me so I thought I would give it another bash on my road bike to see how far I could get up this time.

Good news is I got about 150 metres further up so in that respect I'm pleased.

Anyway I sat for a few minutes to get my breath back and then got on the bike and started to come back down the hill..( Cat 3 hill by the way)
So there I was doing about 40 kms down hill and I came to a small stream of water that was crossing the road after all the rain we have had (which I did go through on the way up and it was alright) So I hit this bit of water but it had stones and gravel in it that I didn't see on the way up and the result was a two puntures one front and one back both at the same time at 40 kms speed and of course my clipless pedals on..
To say it wasn't scarey would of been a lie but I did mange to slow the bike down and get round a slight bend and get my foot out of the pedal and come to a standstill safely..

But hopefully never again thank you, because I will never go through water at such a great speed again.


----------



## antnee (9 Mar 2013)

Good job you are ok though and had some practice with clipping in and out!


----------



## Boon 51 (9 Mar 2013)

antnee said:


> Good job you are ok though and had some practice with clipping in and out!


 
It was a bit touch and go..


----------



## themosquitoking (9 Mar 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> It was a bit touch and go..


 
Glad you're ok too and can i recommend slime filled inner tubes. They would have saved you some clenching i reckon.


----------



## Boon 51 (9 Mar 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Glad you're ok too and can i recommend slime filled inner tubes. They would have saved you some clenching i reckon.


 
Clenching... I did a bit of that


----------



## Basil.B (10 Mar 2013)

First time clipless for me today.
Find it a bit difficult to get my foot out at the moment.
Will persevere though.


----------



## guitarpete247 (10 Mar 2013)

Basil.B said:


> First time clipless for me today.
> Find it a bit difficult to get my foot out at the moment.
> Will persevere though.


Have you slacked off the tension? Most folks do to start with. I did and haven't bothered tightening them up.


----------



## antnee (10 Mar 2013)

You don't say which type of clip you are having trouble with? As found SPD's with the (multi release SM56style cleats) the best to cope with Wouldn't cycle without them now!
Keep us posted on how you get on as to the tension I had mine really slack to start but have wound them up a bit now after a few rides as I found I was slipping out of one side so wound them all to the same tension


----------



## Nomadski (10 Mar 2013)

The thing that concerns me and has put me off clipless is the idea that I have a "clipless moment" at some kind of speed and rather than a few bruises and scrapes, I end up cracking both my ankles. I like my ankles.


----------



## Basil.B (11 Mar 2013)

I'm using _LOOK KEO_ pedals, it says in the instruction booklet that they are set at the minimum tension.
I can't check as I don't have a 3 mm allen key, will get one.
Also got a twinge in my right knee today, will have to tweek the cleat a bit.


----------



## Boon 51 (12 Mar 2013)

I slackened my pedals right off which I think was 4 clicks but after some use I returned 1 click back and they seem to work fine now..


----------



## Basil.B (14 Mar 2013)

Did my longest (clipless) ride so far today.
I have adjusted the cleat slightly on my right foot, feels a tad better.
Still having a problem unclipping, only had a couple of hairy moments.
Waiting for my allen key to arrive, so I can adjust the tension on the pedals.
Though they should be on the minimum tension, as it says in the handbook.
Going clipless is like learning to ride a bike, all over again!
Though I can see the advantages, so no turning back.


----------



## Boon 51 (14 Mar 2013)

Basil.B said:


> Did my longest (clipless) ride so far today.
> I have adjusted the cleat slightly on my right foot, feels a tad better.
> Still having a problem unclipping, only had a couple of hairy moments.
> Waiting for my allen key to arrive, so I can adjust the tension on the pedals.
> ...


 
Its all a big learning curve thats for sure.. well worth it in the end.


----------



## antnee (14 Mar 2013)

Basil.B said:


> Did my longest (clipless) ride so far today.
> I have adjusted the cleat slightly on my right foot, feels a tad better.
> Still having a problem unclipping, only had a couple of hairy moments.
> Waiting for my allen key to arrive, so I can adjust the tension on the pedals.
> ...


 Hi Basil Did you get the SPD SL or the SPD MTB type? whichever you got keep on with it as you can only get better. Perhaps when you get your Allen key you can Sort out the tension a bit better?
Seeing as the sun was out today went out clipped up for a 30 miler some big hills too, though having the SPD MTB style it wasn't hard to get off and walk up the steep bits though It would have been a lot harder in the SPD SL road style shoes.
Regards Antnee


----------



## Basil.B (15 Mar 2013)

I got SPD - SL (LOOK KEO) pedals.
Allen key has arrived, so will check the tension tomorrow.


----------



## thegravestoneman (16 Mar 2013)

Well that's me with these new fangled pedals, my old shoes have started to crack so I thought I would get some new shoes and since you can't seem to get old style cleats ( for toe straps) anymore I don't know why when every bike lined up in Evans had the pedals for them? £20.00 for the shoes from Sports Direct not very stiff but cheap enough to try em and £28.00 for the pedals and cleats from Evans (sorry LBS but I was up there without the wife to check my spending). 

So what did I learn?
1. Cheap shoes are cheap for a reason, bendy soles for one.
2. I prefer laces to velcro Too much movement in the shoe for my foot.
3. If I am stuck with velcro my next ones must have two if not three straps to counteract the movement.
4. Clipless is nothing to be scared of you don't have to bend down to release your foot. (in comparison to old style cleats)
5. I now have to put my cycling shoes on to ride my bike.
6. I now have to buy more pedals so I can ride my other road bike
7. I should not of ordered new straps for my clips before checking my shoes
8. I can't wear any old socks with white shoes, black only I think.
9. The draft through the sole takes a bit of getting used to.
10. I am going to spend a lot of money getting quality shoes in the near(ish) future
11. If I spent a bit of time on a milling machine I could make some old style clleats to fit new style shoes and make a few bob.
12. I spend to much time on Cyclechat and not on my bike.

good luck and enjoy

cheers Gaz


----------



## monkeylc (16 Mar 2013)

"12. I spend to much time on Cyclechat and not on my bike."

same here


----------



## antnee (16 Mar 2013)

"Ah these posh isn't it" let me know Basil how you get on with SPD SL type clips as my eldest son has them and after seeing my MTB SPD's thinks perhaps that thoose would have suited him, ( re. being able to walk a it better in them) but as yet he's not been out and changed over from his SPD SL ones.
Any way keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## thegravestoneman (17 Mar 2013)

thegravestoneman said:


> Well that's me with these new fangled pedals, my old shoes have started to crack so I thought I would get some new shoes and since you can't seem to get old style cleats ( for toe straps) anymore I don't know why when every bike lined up in Evans had the pedals for them? £20.00 for the shoes from Sports Direct not very stiff but cheap enough to try em and £28.00 for the pedals and cleats from Evans (sorry LBS but I was up there without the wife to check my spending).
> 
> So what did I learn?
> 1. Cheap shoes are cheap for a reason, bendy soles for one.
> ...


 
*13*. don't buy shoes with the velcro strap fastening on the crank side, as they get constantly caught on the crank and undo themselves particularly when pulling up a hill. Danged annoying!


----------



## antnee (17 Mar 2013)

I puposely got some Lace up MTB SPD style shoes as I thought the velcro could wear out quicker tan laces? Though reliease now that the style I bought are fairly heavy for road bike use but having got them now must wear them out!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Mar 2013)

I got some clipless pedals, A530's last wk, i have had 5 days on the bike since, apart from clipping in I wont tempt providence, but unclipping is easy enough, I had been using clips since last July/Aug and you have to remember they are on, and whilst i still struggle a little getting clipped in, I dont think I will go back.


----------



## billymcq2 (18 Mar 2013)

First proper clipless run yesterday morning. Been out a few times to get the hang of unclipping whilst coming to a stop etc. so I thought I was well ready for it.

First set of lights turned red as I approached half a mile from my house, I unclipped one foot, then stupidly tried to put the other down and slammed myself into the road. Bruised ego, nothing more thankfully. Car pulls up just as I'm getting back on the bike, no doubt they seen me on my ar$e, but thankfully didn't take the pi$$.

Ah well, got that out the way

As far as the clipless system goes, I really enjoyed it. Got SPD-SL pedals and cheap muddy fox shoes out of sports direct to give it a go without laying out silly money. Looking forward to my next outing already, legs feeling a bit stiff today in a good way. Might switch to a more expensive pair of shoes, but the ones I got feel fine, sole is very stiff and they are pretty comfy.
Glad I tried it, felt great going uphill.


----------



## Basil.B (18 Mar 2013)

Good that you wasn't put off by your tumble! 
I have decreased the tension in my left pedal. I always put my left leg down first coming to a stop. Will test this out this week.
Hopefully I will be able to unclip easier!


----------



## antnee (20 Mar 2013)

Well yes good job your ok and you have got used to the clipped in feel I must admit I did have some trepidation about "going clippless" but now wouldn't use any other system. And basil you may have to readjust your tension untilyou get it just right I think my problem was I didn't wind the tension right off in equal amounts being as they were the double sided type when I first had them and so had a few problems with the one foot unclipping but as I said in a earlier post no problems now.


----------



## SomethingLikeThat (20 Mar 2013)

The main problem I had when I first got SPDs was that I didn't realise I needed to wind the tension right down to actually stand a chance of getting my feet out. Luckily I learned the error of my ways before I had any 'offs'!


----------



## Goldcoast (20 Mar 2013)

billymcq2 said:


> First proper clipless run yesterday morning. Been out a few times to get the hang of unclipping whilst coming to a stop etc. so I thought I was well ready for it.
> 
> First set of lights turned red as I approached half a mile from my house, I unclipped one foot, then stupidly tried to put the other down and slammed myself into the road. Bruised ego, nothing more thankfully. Car pulls up just as I'm getting back on the bike, no doubt they seen me on my ar$e, but thankfully didn't take the pi$$.
> 
> ...



Do you mind me asking what ones you got from sports direct? and did you get a size larger then you normally wear. I've been looking to get a pair from sports direct and the photo on their website looks quite good for the price but wasn't to sure in real life


----------



## billymcq2 (20 Mar 2013)

Goldcoast said:


> Do you mind me asking what ones you got from sports direct? and did you get a size larger then you normally wear. I've been looking to get a pair from sports direct and the photo on their website looks quite good for the price but wasn't to sure in real life


 
No worries, I got these: http://www.sportsdirect.com/muddyfox-rbs200-mens-cycling-shoes-144009
I'm a 10.5 - 11 in a shoe and got them in size 11 and they fitted fine.


----------



## Goldcoast (21 Mar 2013)

Cheers mate - they are the ones I was looking at.


----------



## antnee (21 Mar 2013)

if you got shoes to fit from sports Direct you were well lucky None they had in the shop near me would go near my feet! I have had other stuff from there, but the shoes "just didn't seem quite the ticket" but I did want something strong that would last for a few years so went somewhere else and still had to go for the bigger sizees Am normally a 44.5 but went for 47 and they fitted just right.


----------



## Nomadski (24 Mar 2013)

Was in Evans today looking at a few SPD pedals, not sure what the differences are between them (save a few obvious ones)







From left to right -

Shimano M520 and Shimano M540 MTB seem almost identical to me, but a £17 difference? There is also a Shimano M324 pedal on their website that also looks similar although perhaps only 1 sided?

Crank Bros Egg Beat 2 seem to have 4 way mounts so they spin and you can put your foot in any way? Don't look particularly unclip friendly for some reason?

And Crank Bros Candy 2 on the right seems to be an Egg Beat 2 with more of a base for your foot?

Shame they don't have a means to try this stuff out.


----------



## Boon 51 (24 Mar 2013)

I had the same choice over paying the extra but I did and got the 540's so I can reccomend them but never tried the 520's.. and when my present Sidi road shoes (SPD SL's) wear out I shall put the 540's on my road bike as well..


----------



## thegravestoneman (24 Mar 2013)

antnee said:


> I puposely got some Lace up MTB SPD style shoes as I thought the velcro could wear out quicker tan laces? Though reliease now that the style I bought are fairly heavy for road bike use but having got them now must wear them out!


 
I have started wrapping electric tape (no the tape isn't electric) round the fastening like I did for my lad when he played rugby, a bit of a faff but it stops the straps catching and me cursing at the shoes half way up a hill. Seems to work


----------



## antnee (24 Mar 2013)

good Idea! Even your dog looks cold in the avator!


----------



## thegravestoneman (24 Mar 2013)

Cold but determined, he's not so happy when I put the cleats on it means he is staying home.


----------



## Kevin Airey (26 Mar 2013)

How much for 540's ??

I got mine here http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k417/a970/pd-m540-pedals-silver.html


----------



## Nomadski (26 Mar 2013)

Kevin Airey said:


> How much for 540's ??
> 
> I got mine here http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k417/a970/pd-m540-pedals-silver.html


 
To be fair to Evans, their website price is about the same - http://www.evanscycles.com/products/shimano/m540-spd-mtb-pedals-ec009751 though Wiggle still do it cheaper - http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-pd-m540-pedals/


----------



## Kevin Airey (27 Mar 2013)

Are their in-store prices always so high compared to web, especially when it says reduced on your image? 
Always pays to shop round for component parts, buying complete bikes is different, I still prefer to get them at the LBS as long as they will do a deal, especially living out here.


----------



## Nomadski (28 Mar 2013)

Kevin Airey said:


> Are their in-store prices always so high compared to web, especially when it says reduced on your image?
> Always pays to shop round for component parts, buying complete bikes is different, I still prefer to get them at the LBS as long as they will do a deal, especially living out here.


 
Well their instore price is certainly never cheaper! Like you say, shop around always the best idea, but nice to go in and see the items.


----------



## Kevin Airey (28 Mar 2013)

Oh yes its always nice to go and have a look if you don't know what they are like, only problem for me is I end up wanting more then seeing all those nice shiny things :-)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Mar 2013)

Nomadski said:


> To be fair to Evans, their website price is about the same - http://www.evanscycles.com/products/shimano/m540-spd-mtb-pedals-ec009751 though Wiggle still do it cheaper - http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-pd-m540-pedals/


Evans will price match Wiggle got a pair of A530 pedals for £29.99 the price wiggle had them on the web.
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/shimano/a530-touring-pedals-ec008662
I just about clip in first time now, much easier than clips ever were, I am no faster mind.


----------



## antnee (1 Apr 2013)

I see you have got into clipping in and out ok now but say your no faster? Well I can't say I'm faster either but I do feel more secure on the pedal and perhaps more so when starting away from Traffic lights and such. Going up hills too seems better; but it all could be just in my head!


----------



## Basil.B (2 Apr 2013)

I'm still finding it awkward to unclip.
Don't think I'm any faster either, but peddling is much smoother.


----------



## spooks (3 Apr 2013)

I'm liking my clipless pedals generally. I have the odd occasion when pulling away where I don't clip in first time but it's generally pretty quick. I don't really notice that I'm attached to my bike (in a good way). Haven't landed on the deck yet but I'm sure it will come. I came the closest in my drive, slowing down to toss something in the bin and leaned the wrong way. Luckily there was a wall to stop me falling and no eye witnesses!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (4 Apr 2013)

spooks said:


> and no eye witnesses!



That's the important bit


----------



## Kevin Airey (5 Apr 2013)

spooks said:


> I'm liking my clipless pedals generally. I have the odd occasion when pulling away where I don't clip in first time but it's generally pretty quick. I don't really notice that I'm attached to my bike (in a good way). Haven't landed on the deck yet but I'm sure it will come. I came the closest in my drive, slowing down to toss something in the bin and leaned the wrong way. Luckily there was a wall to stop me falling and no eye witnesses!


I haven't fallen off still clipped in, but had a few occasions over rocky terrain where the bike has slipped from under me, I have always managed to instinctively pull out the foot to stop the fall. The more you use them then actions and re-actions all become automatic, I went on a bike with flat pedals the other day and that felt really weird!


----------



## antnee (7 Apr 2013)

Has anybody found they have had to increase the tension on their pedals yet?
I suppose it happens after a while as the springs lose some of the tension? But am sure you would probably wear the shoe cleats out before that happened? As the cleats I have look to be less strong than the metal that the pedals made of.


----------



## Cubist (7 Apr 2013)

antnee said:


> Has anybody found they have had to increase the tension on their pedals yet?
> I suppose it happens after a while as the springs lose some of the tension? But am sure you would probably wear the shoe cleats out before that happened? As the cleats I have look to be less strong than the metal that the pedals made of.


Depends. You'd always want eh cleats to be softer than the jaws.... stands to reason! Spring tension is more of a personal preference, but if you are using multi-directional cleats, you want the tension to be enough to stop your foot lifting off as you stand up to sprint, but not too tight to leave you scuppered at the lights......

Off road, it makes a bit more of a difference. I use one-directional cleats, but still find under certain circumstances my foot comes adrift when I don't want it to, so I've added enough tension to hold secure, but still leave room for the intuitive dabbing thing on lairy stuff.


----------



## antnee (7 Apr 2013)

Yes It dd occur to me about the softer metal being on the cleats mine are the multi release BTW And what you say probably would have come to me in the end but thanks very much for getting back to me on this as its probably saved me from "to leave you scuppered at the lights......"
Cheers Now thanks Regards Antnee


----------



## Adam Robertson (7 Apr 2013)

I don't use cleats but I use the foot straps on my road bike what type of footwear would I need thanks


----------



## Basil.B (8 Apr 2013)

The tension on my pedals are still at minimum.


----------



## Therapor (8 Apr 2013)

I bought some SPDs (M520) and DHB shoes, I opted for the MTB shoes as I didn't like the idea of not being able to walk on them. 

Will report back when I've got some miles on them


----------



## Nomadski (9 Apr 2013)

Therapor said:


> I bought some SPDs (M520) and DHB shoes, I opted for the MTB shoes as I didn't like the idea of not being able to walk on them.
> 
> Will report back when I've got some miles on them


 
Yeah I took the plunge myself

Got the easy to unclip Shimano SH56 MTB SPD Multi Release cleats someone one here recommended - http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Shimano-SH56-MTB-SPD-Cleats-multi-release_30406.htm

The pedals were the Shimano M540's - http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-pd-m540-pedals/?utm_source=pla&utm_medium=base&utm_campaign=uk

Both the above have been received today, the shoes frustratingly never arrived today so I have to spend some of my second day off waiting for them (today was lovely and sunny too..)

Shoes were the Shimano RT82 - http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-rt82-touring-shoes/

I chose them as they are the best of both worlds (ie SPD Road Shoes), hidden cleats so easier to walk in, and they are lighter weight and stiffer soled than normal MTB shoes, so more like road shoes technically.

If I don't report in, send a search party looking for an embarrassed looking fella struggling on the ground with a bike between his legs somewhere in the Wimbledon to Richmond Park area.


----------



## deadpool7 (9 Apr 2013)

I've been using clipless pedals on my road bike for about 7 months now and am happy I switched. Pedaling my new MTB today  felt weird without them and my feet slipped a couple times.

Like others here, I was terrified of going clipless and read as many articles and tips as I could. I practiced a bit in my lawn and fell twice. I've had a few very close calls at stops where I leaned the wrong way, but was able to unclip in the nick of time each time. I spent a good amount of time practicing the motion and always unclip a bit early if I'm approaching a stop.

I love the feeling of my feet being attached to the pedals and I can feel more of my leg doing work. I wouldn't say I've necessarily gained any speed, but I'm able to pedal faster without my feet slipping off, so it kind of makes me faster I guess. Overall, I oddly feel safer clipped in than without. 

Good luck to all that take the plunge!


----------



## Guyincognito76 (9 Apr 2013)

After 6 months of pretty much eventless clipless riding, I unexpectedly found myself at a standstill, and unable to unclip. Fortunately there was a verticle soil bank which broke my fall; I say fortunately, because as I tried to jump to my feet before anybody saw me I realised my arm was pointing in the wrong direction.


----------



## Nomadski (9 Apr 2013)

Well the shoes finally arrived and they are too small! I ordered what should have been a size 8 like all my shoes are but this seems way too small even though according to Wiggle its a 43 (size 8).


----------



## deadpool7 (9 Apr 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Well the shoes finally arrived and they are too small! I ordered what should have been a size 8 like all my shoes are but this seems way too small even though according to Wiggle its a 43 (size 8).


 
Yeah, I'm like a size or two higher in clipless shoes. Its weird how they are sized.


----------



## Nomadski (9 Apr 2013)

Well Im damned impressed with Wiggles return system, best I have ever experienced from any retailer. They use a system called CollectPlus. Once you have clicked on Return on your account details it gives you instructions on what to print out. Print it, attatch it to the original box along with the returns sticky provided in the box, and pop to your local newsagent or whoever is part of this system. They scan it and give you a tracking number.

Totally free and hassle free. Really impressed.

Just hope they send me a size 44 as requested on my sheet, as their website shows - size 43 and then + size 43...


----------



## ianrauk (9 Apr 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Well Im damned impressed with Wiggles return system, best I have ever experienced from any retailer. They use a system called CollectPlus. Once you have clicked on Return on your account details it gives you instructions on what to print out. Print it, attatch it to the original box along with the returns sticky provided in the box, and pop to your local newsagent or whoever is part of this system. They scan it and give you a tracking number.
> 
> Totally free and hassle free. Really impressed.
> 
> Just hope they send me a size 44 as requested on my sheet, as their website shows - size 43 and then + size 43...


 

Yup, used the system a few weeks ago. impressive way to do business.


----------



## antnee (10 Apr 2013)

Well your right about the Shimarno shoe sizing I am normally about a 44 size or thought I was but with all the posts on all the forums I went to before getting my Shimarno MTB SPD shoes I thought I would order at least two sizes larger and I was more than pleased I did as the shoes were a great fit.
Plus what Nomadski says about Wiggles return service is a really good way of doing things


----------



## chernij (10 Apr 2013)

Thank you for this - an extremely helpful guide!

Just this week bought Shinamo boots (size 48!) and pedals. I can certainly notice a change over distance but it's a bit harder to start off. I've got the SPD; they took a while to get used to walking in them!


----------



## deadpool7 (12 Apr 2013)

chernij said:


> Thank you for this - an extremely helpful guide!
> 
> Just this week bought Shinamo boots (size 48!) and pedals. I can certainly notice a change over distance but it's a bit harder to start off. I've got the SPD; they took a while to get used to walking in them!


 
I recently read online to start from a stop by pedaling without sitting into the seat (pedal while standing). I have to say it is much easier to clip back in this way. I also make sure to shift down a few gears to something easy to make it that much easier to start back up.


----------



## Basil.B (12 Apr 2013)

Don't forget to check your cleat bolts. Make sure they are nice and tight.
I have had to tighten mine already.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (13 Apr 2013)

Had my first (and hopefully last) clipless moment today . 

I don't think I've been clipping in properly, I've been getting a nice little click, where my feet to allow me to bring the pedal up with my foot, but powering up a hill (slope) I heard a couple of really loud CLICKs and then when I came to the junction, I couldn't get either foot out. I was twisting my feet and legs like a hurricane going mental, but hit the deck to my right. My feet were STILL attached so I'm going into the garage soon to see if I can work out how to loosen the tension so I don't have another moment. 

Bruised hip, grazed knee and a crooked saddle, BUT, most importantly, nobody saw me!!!!!


----------



## Black Country Ste (13 Apr 2013)

Well I attempted to fit my A530s last night but bost the multi-tool spanner in the act of removing the old pedals. Sheared straight in half.  Got hold of a proper spanner today, fitted the new pedals nae bother. Faffed for ages trying to fit the cleats to the shoes, got there in the end.

Even on minimum tension, although clipping in while balanced in a door way is getting easier clipping out again is a nightmare. Clearly my weedy legs aren't happy with the necessary twisting motion. I'll keep practicing and do a few shuttles in a side road later on.


----------



## Sterba (13 Apr 2013)

I am still trying to make the transition from toeclips to clipless and finding it hard, for two reasons: first: fear, fear of not being able to get my foot out in time; second: difficult to locate the click-in without having to look down and move the foot around a bit until it is in exactly the right place. I am using Crank Bros pedals and cleats because they have a very easy release that is not related to the firmness with which the foot is held in the pedal. Even so, the whole process of changing to clipless is proving a worry, especially as I mainly cycle around town in constant stop-start traffic


----------



## Sterba (13 Apr 2013)

gaz said:


> LIES!!
> [media]
> ]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trp_UZgMWTE[/media]



It says "This video is private" and won't let me see it. What am I missing?


----------



## Louch (14 Apr 2013)

When I got my bike I Only knew one person who cycled.her big push was for me to get clip less pedals, and she recommended I get keo look.I bought them and as yet haven't fit them. From reading this I'm a little afraid these may be too advanced for me. Should I be afraid of fitting them?


----------



## Black Country Ste (14 Apr 2013)

Louch said:


> Should I be afraid of fitting them?


 
No!

After some real world practice out in the street clipless are much easier to engage and release. I had a pootle around the block last night to practice and a good 8-mile blast this afternoon with few problems. Sometimes the pedal was upside down which made clipping in difficult when moving off with traffic behind but I had that problem when I first used toeclips.


----------



## potsy (14 Apr 2013)

Without going through the whole 26 pages of this thread can someone answer me this question?

Do single sided spd pedals stay the side up that you leave them in, ie-unclipping at the lights will they then stay clip side up or is it random?


----------



## deadpool7 (14 Apr 2013)

potsy said:


> Without going through the whole 26 pages of this thread can someone answer me this question?
> 
> Do single sided spd pedals stay the side up that you leave them in, ie-unclipping at the lights will they then stay clip side up or is it random?


 
Mine seem to tilt backwards a bit, so roughly 5 or 10 degrees back (towards rear of bike) from vertical.


----------



## Louch (20 Apr 2013)

Fitted my keos tonight. Felt a lot better than I expected. Looking forward to a longer run tomorrow and hopefully beat my previous strava PB's


----------



## Nomadski (28 Apr 2013)

It's been a couple of weeks since I got all my clipless pedal bits and still haven't installed them. Need to obey Rule 5 and get on with it.


----------



## Louch (28 Apr 2013)

I had my first clip less moment Friday over thinking 2 mini roundabouts and a fire engine. Has to be done


----------



## themosquitoking (28 Apr 2013)

Nomadski said:


> It's been a couple of weeks since I got all my clipless pedal bits and still haven't installed them. Need to obey Rule 5 and get on with it.


Ordered the m530's on the new bike this morning. Lets fall over together.


----------



## themosquitoking (1 May 2013)

Picked up my new bike today with clipless pedals and managed to have my first off too. Wasn't really down to the pedals more me trying to turn too slowly and overbalancing and not being able to release quickly enough. Unclipped on the way down though


----------



## Nomadski (1 May 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Picked up my new bike today with clipless pedals and managed to have my first off too. Wasn't really down to the pedals more me trying to turn too slowly and overbalancing and not being able to release quickly enough. Unclipped on the way down though


 
How is the new bike mate?? I guess it probably feels like a rolls royce compared to the one you were using before!

STILL haven't got my clipless on, guess will have no excuses and will stick em on next week / maybe after our ride tomorrow.

Glad your still in one piece!


----------



## themosquitoking (1 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> How is the new bike mate?? I guess it probably feels like a rolls royce compared to the one you were using before!
> 
> STILL haven't got my clipless on, guess will have no excuses and will stick em on next week / maybe after our ride tomorrow.
> 
> Glad your still in one piece!


It's brilliant, i love it. I was only moving at about 0.5 mph when i fell off and the lack of speed was why i fell off. Love the pedals though, even clipping in accidentally already.


----------



## Nomadski (1 May 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> It's brilliant, i love it. I was only moving at about 0.5 mph when i fell off and the lack of speed was why i fell off. Love the pedals though, even clipping in accidentally already.


 
Am looking at bike thinking *should I?* My bike is saying nothing.


----------



## themosquitoking (1 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Am looking at bike thinking *should I?* My bike is saying nothing.


Give it a beer and see what happens.


----------



## Louch (2 May 2013)

Do it! Having much more fun since I fitted mine


----------



## Kevin Airey (3 May 2013)

Get them fitted, don't worry or think about it all too much, relax and enjoy and you will soon get used to them...

Only time I don't like them is when I am at the front of traffic waiting for lights to change and can't get the last foot in. Take your time and get clipped in before pedalling away or your foot can slip off when powering away, more noticeable with my Look Keo pedal.

Doesn't hurt to add a bit of Vaseline on the pedal where they clamp to the cleat, just helps get into new pedals but get tension wound down first...


----------



## Nomadski (3 May 2013)

So I bit the bullet and installed the pedals and cleats to the shoes, FYI this is the kit I have -

CLEATS - easy to unclip Shimano SH56 MTB SPD Multi Release cleats someone one here recommended - http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Shimano-SH56-MTB-SPD-Cleats-multi-release_30406.htm

PEDALS - Shimano M540's - http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-pd-m540-pedals/?utm_source=pla&utm_medium=base&utm_campaign=uk

SHOES - Shimano RT82 - http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-rt82-touring-shoes/

After installing I did a few laps of the communal car park we have, had very little issue clipping in and clipping out, felt quite natural.

I know they are designed to have some movement, but is there any way to minimise this? I still felt there was a little too much. By movement I mean I can move my foot inwards or outwards on the pedal, I would prefer I little more 'hold'. They don't come out accidentally, that isnt the issue, just once clipped in I can move point my foot pretty freely which feel weird.

Also, compared to my V12 flats, I feel I am 'tippy toeing' the pedal. I have the cleats in the front pair of holes in the shoe, maybe should try the rear holes? Maybe just takes some getting used to.

Apart from the above, had one half clipless moment where I came to a roundabout slowly, unclipped my right foot, the woman in the car seemed to take an absolute age getting it around the roundabout and I tipped over to the left! Fortunately I managed to pull out my foot out of the left pedal in time to save the day.

Maybe 3 times I struggled a little to get the last foot in after lights etc, but generally was surprised how easy and natural it felt reclipping.

Any advice on the issues above would be welcome, but I still give the experience a thumbs up.


----------



## Kevin Airey (3 May 2013)

Right where to start with an answer...

You really need that side to side movement, been 100% locked in without any movement would likely damage most people's knees and ligaments. The movement gives some flex for the pedal stroke as none of us have a perfect action, you should be able to feel a central point between the left and right movement, this should be your foots natural neutral position.

If you feel on your toes it may be that you are just not used to the correct position, or indeed you may be too far back. I had a bike fit recently and the recommendation is that the pedal axle passes midway between you big toes knuckle and you little toe knuckle.

My feet were marked up and then inserted into the shoes, then with the tongue of the shoe out they mark the outside of the shoe, so you can then see the correct position.

If you ever get a chance get a bike fit they will also set up your shoes, mine have wedges to help my knee action and it has made a huge difference for me....


----------



## Nomadski (3 May 2013)

Its not really a left / right flat motion, its some degree of 'turning' the front of the foot inwards and outwards, if that makes sense.

Thanks for the reply, I think I need to get a proper fitting anyway next payday, have seen Specialized have a concept store in Kingston that does a full one for £120 that looks good.


----------



## Kevin Airey (3 May 2013)

I think it's just normal motion, a small bit at the pedal is quite a lot at the heel and may feel more like the foot is turning over a little.

Get quite a few miles in on them, like anything it takes time to get your body used to the new set up and positioning. Don't rush in making too many changes unless something is really wrong...

Bike fit best thing money can buy, seems a bit much to begin with but in the long run saves messing about reading conflicting opinions on the web :-)


----------



## Nomadski (3 May 2013)

Kevin Airey said:


> I think it's just normal motion, a small bit at the pedal is quite a lot at the heel and may feel more like the foot is turning over a little.
> 
> Get quite a few miles in on them, like anything it takes time to get your body used to the new set up and positioning. Don't rush in making too many changes unless something is really wrong...
> 
> Bike fit best thing money can buy, seems a bit much to begin with but in the long run saves messing about reading conflicting opinions on the web :-)


 
Some good advice again. I am just wondering though if I should try the rear holes though, I was under the impression the cleat should be under the ball of the foot, which indicated to me the front two holes but I am wondering.

Like you say, it just may take some getting used to.


----------



## Kevin Airey (3 May 2013)

The correct position should be between the ball of your foot and the ball of the little toe, so it's just sits behind the "traditional" position.

Reason for this is when climbing people tend to sit back in the saddle and pedal with a more heel down action, bringing the cleat back a little ensures correct positioning when climbing.


----------



## Kevin Airey (3 May 2013)

View: http://vimeo.com/9589645


----------



## Nomadski (3 May 2013)

Thinking it may be correct then. Al the pics of cleat positioning seem to match my feeling of 'tippy toeing' the pedal. Going to book a bike fit for next month.


----------



## Kevin Airey (3 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Going to book a bike fit for next month.



Good idea, saddle too far back can also exaggerate the feeling of been tip-toed...

Get some miles in :-)


----------



## Nomadski (4 May 2013)

Kevin Airey said:


> Good idea, saddle too far back can also exaggerate the feeling of been tip-toed...
> 
> Get some miles in :-)



I did move the saddle back prior to the ride just to try something different! Will try moving forward again next time.


----------



## Louch (5 May 2013)

Had two falls ( with scars on me, bikes safe) as my left cleat won't loosen without a massive effort. Any suggestions on cause? Been on bike less than two weeks


----------



## deadpool7 (5 May 2013)

Louch said:


> Had two falls ( with scars on me, bikes safe) as my left cleat won't loosen without a massive effort. Any suggestions on cause? Been on bike less than two weeks


First two things I would check/do are:
1. Loosen up your left pedal tension as much as possible. 
2. Ensure that the cleat is secure on your shoe. If it's loose, it can shift, making it harder to unclip.


----------



## Louch (5 May 2013)

Yeah checked the first one after I fell first time, on lowest setting. Cleat seemed fine on shoe, going to refit tomorrow to be 100%


----------



## deadpool7 (5 May 2013)

Louch said:


> Yeah checked the first one after I fell first time, on lowest setting. Cleat seemed fine on shoe, going to refit tomorrow to be 100%


In the meantime, unclip one foot well before a stop. This will ensure you have plenty of time and don't land on your keester.


----------



## Louch (5 May 2013)

I switched to that, but don't seem to land well on my right . Hopefully will be ale to sort today


----------



## Basil.B (5 May 2013)

I had trouble like that to start with. I now try and relax my foot and twist my ankle sharply.
Usually manage to unclip on the first or second attempt!


----------



## Kevin Airey (5 May 2013)

Probably just a case of getting used to the right "flicking the foot out" technique, doen't take long and then you'll be a master.....


----------



## Louch (7 May 2013)

Was more than thAt, was over compensating the movement and they would come apart.worked better after washing pedal and cleat, maybe had a stone stuck.


----------



## themosquitoking (19 May 2013)

The toes in my right foot we're getting a bit numb and i noticed that the left foot cleat felt further back under my foot than the right did, even though they were both set up neutrally by my lbs after purchase. I slid the whole thing back by a couple of mm and it felt a bit better but still got some numbness just in slightly different parts. I thought maybe putting it slightly further back again may help but when my right foot is at the three o'clock position it rubs on the tyre already when the wheel is turned enough and i'm worried my foot being further forward will make this worse. Obviously under most turning situations under any sort of speed i won't actually be turning the wheel that much but under slower speed conditions or during evasive action i can imagine it being a problem. Anyone with any thoughts?


----------



## Kevin Airey (20 May 2013)

It depends what set up neutrally means? If the cleat is set up neutral to the markings on your shoes (if you have them) that's not necessarily neutral on your actual foot.

The pedal axle should run between the ball of your big toe and the ball of your 5th (little) toe, see image... Some people have a preference to be more on the toes or a little further back but this is the neutral position to start with. Any adjustments made you shouldn't really change until you have a good few hundred miles under your belt, unless you have severe problems. Any adjustments no matter how minor take time to readjust your body/muscles/tendons.

Numbness can also be caused by many other factors, shoes too small/big, incorrect fore/aft position, saddle too low, etc so it may not be just down to the cleats....

I don't think your foot should be touching the front wheel, I have caught mine occasionally but only when riding without cleats on, makes me think the set up is putting you too far forward.


----------



## screenman (20 May 2013)

Plenty of bikes have front wheel to foot overlap.


----------



## themosquitoking (20 May 2013)

Kevin Airey said:


> It depends what set up neutrally means? If the cleat is set up neutral to the markings on your shoes (if you have them) that's not necessarily neutral on your actual foot.
> 
> The pedal axle should run between the ball of your big toe and the ball of your 5th (little) toe, see image... Some people have a preference to be more on the toes or a little further back but this is the neutral position to start with. Any adjustments made you shouldn't really change until you have a good few hundred miles under your belt, unless you have severe problems. Any adjustments no matter how minor take time to readjust your body/muscles/tendons.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah sorry, i meant cleats were set up neutrally/centrally to the shoe rather than my foot.


----------



## Kevin Airey (20 May 2013)

That's a start then get it set up to your actual foot....


----------



## SpokesT (20 May 2013)

I haven't been through the entire 28 pages of posts on this thread so it may have already been said, but the best description of what I've read on here as a 'clip less moment' is a 'cliptastrophe'.


----------



## deadpool7 (23 May 2013)

I have a set of Shimano SPD-SL cleats for my road bike and my right foot felt a bit different today (foot I primarily unclip with and lean on). When I got home, I inspected the cleats and noticed that of the three rubber pieces of the cleat, the rear, outer rubber piece on my right cleat had completely fallen off. The cleats are about 9 months old, and I have approximately 200 miles on them. Does this seem odd?

I try to avoid walking in them and only walk from my living room to the garage in them. One thought is that with how hot the asphalt gets in Arizona, is that maybe the heat contributed to it. Any thoughts?


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (27 May 2013)

My last couple of rides haven't been very successful (a 'moment' on each and a few near misses), trying to release my right foot. I thought it might be because I was panicking a bit so at one 'almost' I leaned against a stationary van parked at the side of the road and tried in a calm manner, but still couldn't get it out. My friend had to come over and manually twist my heel to get it released. 

Thats when I noticed some guys were actually sitting in the van, so I apologised for leaning on it, but explained why and they were fine. I did joke about not leaning on it with greasy chip fingers later!

When I got home I had the same trouble (after having an actual moment at a junction earlier) and ended up taking my foot out of the shoe to release it. Apart from looking like I was a triathlete in the transition area, it took quite a tug to release it. 

I have checked the pedal was set at its loosest possible setting(it was) and I've squirted some 3-in-1 type oil in there as it did seem a bit 'gritty' so I hope today's ride will be more successful, but does anybody else have any other suggestions please?


----------



## Kevin Airey (27 May 2013)

Something is wrong, if they are set at the slackest/weakest position its a simple twist and release....

You have tried and tried so I am guessing its not a technique issue?

Get them back to the shop before you have a more serious incident, clips make life easy not hard....


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (27 May 2013)

Kevin Airey said:


> Something is wrong, if they are set at the slackest/weakest position its a simple twist and release....
> 
> You have tried and tried so I am guessing its not a technique issue?
> 
> Get them back to the shop before you have a more serious incident, clips make life easy not hard....



I bought them off the web, so I think a trip to my LBS is worth a go tomorrow to see what he says, I need him to check my derailer (is that right?) anyway as when I did fall off, my chain got the wrong side of it and it took us a while to get everything back in place. 

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Kevin Airey (27 May 2013)

Hope they can spot the problem for you, the only time I had a problem disengaging was when the cleat on the shoe came loose. As you can imagine I was trying to twist my foot out but the cleat was moving and hence not coming out of the pedal....


----------



## Nomadski (27 May 2013)

Are you using SPD or SPD SL pedals / cleats Phoenix?

These have been recommended a few times but having had some high speed incidents and still being able to unclip without even thinking about it, I cannot recommended these enough IF your using SPD pedals (wont work with SPD-SL) - http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=10969

As for your current setup, something is seriously wrong and I wouldn't use your pedal / cleat combination until your LBS has sorted it, releasing tension from pedal / checking for stones etc / oiling the pedal is all you can really do yourself to check.


----------



## BigDane92 (28 May 2013)

I bought shimano pedals


----------



## Goldcoast (28 May 2013)

Went clipless for the first time yesterday, I really like the connected feeling to the pedals and not having to worry about feet placement / slipping when you decide to go for it. Think it may take a while to get use to them though, I noticed I would slow down quite a bit in anticipation to unclip. I did have one or two moments when my first attempt to unclip failed which is quite alarming but quickly regained my composure and managed to unclip at the second attempt.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (29 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Are you using SPD or SPD SL pedals / cleats Phoenix?
> 
> These have been recommended a few times but having had some high speed incidents and still being able to unclip without even thinking about it, I cannot recommended these enough IF your using SPD pedals (wont work with SPD-SL) - http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=10969
> 
> As for your current setup, something is seriously wrong and I wouldn't use your pedal / cleat combination until your LBS has sorted it, releasing tension from pedal / checking for stones etc / oiling the pedal is all you can really do yourself to check.



Hi again

I used some 3-in-1 spray to clear out some gritty stuff and gave the sticking pedal a good old squirt and the next day it was easy peasy. When I got home I did the other one too, which had felt ok, but was then much stiffer than the freed up one. I've not been on it since Monday though and yesterday was foul weather and tbh, I didn't feel like it (lol). 

I'll report back soon and thanks for the link


----------



## Leodis (30 May 2013)

Your thoughts to this

http://www.rivbike.com/kb_results.asp?ID=45

I ride with flats, I like them because I can wear any shoe. I have thought about SPD SL's but I wasnt sure.


----------



## deadpool7 (30 May 2013)

Leodis said:


> Your thoughts to this
> 
> http://www.rivbike.com/kb_results.asp?ID=45
> 
> I ride with flats, I like them because I can wear any shoe. I have thought about SPD SL's but I wasnt sure.


There are some valid points but some not so valid. In my case, i had two primary reasons for going clipless:
1. My running shoe soles have good padding, and as such, the heel is wider. when wearing them, my heel would hit he bike frame multiple times each ride. it was ruining my shoes and was a safety hazard. the clipless shoes are narrower and remain in better positioning. 
2. At high cadence, my feet would occasionally slip off the pedals. again, a safety issue. 

I,m really happy i switched to clipless and wouldn't go back to fists on my road bike. but to each his or he own.


----------



## Leodis (30 May 2013)

I don't have a road bike but thinking of switching on my commuter, since I go through the city centre I am not convinced it would benefit me and thought I would throw that blog in


----------



## Kevin Airey (30 May 2013)

Each to his own, the blog has some valid points but also loads of rubbish...

At the end of the day I would always recommend what suits you and not preachers of what you should and shouldn't do, we are all different...

I personally wouldn't be without the SPDs on my MTB and LOOKs on my road bike...


----------



## Nomadski (31 May 2013)

I had a lot of reservations about going clipless, but wouldn't switch back now. I went the "best of both worlds" route, in that I got nice SPD pedals, and Shimano SPD shoes that are more like road SPD SL shoes (firmness and light) but have SPD cleats (so you can easily walk in them). Also combined them with the multi release Shimano SM-SH56 cleats that are as easy to release as taking your foot off a pedal, but have never released without me doing it intentionally.

This combination is in my honest opinion the best starting point for anyone looking to test the water with clipless pedals, and whether your commuting in a busy city (I live in London!) or splicing the rural B roads up they WILL make you feel more connected to the bike and foot slippage is none existent now.

My main worry was in an incident the extra damage potentially caused by being so connected to the bike, but those multrelease cleats sorted that too, I had a high speed moment at 40.1 mph on a bend a few weeks ago, and pulled my legs outwards to help balance (in a kind of Basil Fawlty style) and without thinking the feet released from the pedals, just as I wanted, I stayed on the bike btw :P.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (31 May 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Hi again
> 
> I used some 3-in-1 spray to clear out some gritty stuff and gave the sticking pedal a good old squirt and the next day it was easy peasy. When I got home I did the other one too, which had felt ok, but was then much stiffer than the freed up one. I've not been on it since Monday though and yesterday was foul weather and tbh, I didn't feel like it (lol).
> 
> I'll report back soon and thanks for the link


 
Had a good ride today and didn't fail to unclip once - phew!


----------



## Kevin Airey (1 Jun 2013)

Nice one, don't think about it too much, just do it!


----------



## Goldcoast (1 Jun 2013)

Went out today and only had the one dodgy moment when a parked car decided to reverse out without looking. I managed to unclip ok but as I stopped my weight started to shift to my cliped in fot side - had a bit of wobble . My real problem seems to be clipping my left foot back in once I get going again.


----------



## kedab (1 Jun 2013)

Goldcoast said:


> My real problem seems to be clipping my left foot back in once I get going again.


that will come with time - don't panic when you don't get clipped in right away, it's going to happen. just start the process again, as if you were clipping in from the off. once your pedals 'learn' which way to sit when your foot isn't clipped in, that'll make it easier too - it'll mean you don't spend precious time kicking the pedal around in circles. as with all things cycling, just try to stay relaxed.


----------



## deadpool7 (1 Jun 2013)

I installed my birthday present eggbeaters a couple of days ago on my mtb and am going to get shoes today. Whooooo!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (3 Jun 2013)

I've now decided my shoes are too small (how they've suddenly become painful I don't know, but maybe because I'm pushing harder, going further or something) as I've got a blood blister on one toe and a bruise under my big toenail. Sooooo, this may be in the wrong section, but they need to be able to be used with my Shimano A520 road pedals and I'm looking at these:

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-ladies-wr35-spd-touring-shoes/

Does anybody know how sizing compares to 'normal shoes'? I don't want to spend an absolute bomb, but I need to be able to get more miles in. 

Thanks guys for any help you can provide


----------



## deadpool7 (3 Jun 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> I've now decided my shoes are too small (how they've suddenly become painful I don't know, but maybe because I'm pushing harder, going further or something) as I've got a blood blister on one toe and a bruise under my big toenail. Sooooo, this may be in the wrong section, but they need to be able to be used with my Shimano A520 road pedals and I'm looking at these:
> 
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-ladies-wr35-spd-touring-shoes/
> 
> ...


I just got some Specialized MTB shoes yesterday and also tried Shimano. I found the Shimano shoes were more narrow and fit tighter. The Specialized I got were actually a half size smaller than my running shoes. Hope that helps!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (3 Jun 2013)

Thanks Deadpool. All thoughts welcome 

Have a good day


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (3 Jun 2013)

Ha, just realised you're in Phoenix ! How cool is that? X


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jun 2013)

deadpool7 said:


> I just got some Specialized MTB shoes yesterday and also tried Shimano. I found the Shimano shoes were more narrow and fit tighter. The Specialized I got were actually a half size smaller than my running shoes. Hope that helps!


Also heard that Shimano come up a bit small so definitely go up a size I would say.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Also heard that Shimano come up a bit small so definitely go up a size I would say.


 

Yes, agreed. I tried my normal size with my S's and they were tight so I went a size up and they are perfect.


----------



## Nomadski (3 Jun 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> I've now decided my shoes are too small (how they've suddenly become painful I don't know, but maybe because I'm pushing harder, going further or something) as I've got a blood blister on one toe and a bruise under my big toenail. Sooooo, this may be in the wrong section, but they need to be able to be used with my Shimano A520 road pedals and I'm looking at these:
> 
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-ladies-wr35-spd-touring-shoes/
> 
> ...





Mo1959 said:


> Also heard that Shimano come up a bit small so definitely go up a size I would say.


 
Indeed. Im a size 8 in everything. Ordered my Shimano shoes in size 8 and they were too small. Reordered size 9 and they were perfect. Go one size up with Shimano.


----------



## deadpool7 (3 Jun 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Ha, just realised you're in Phoenix ! How cool is that? X


Hah! Very cool indeed. I love it out here.


----------



## TheBobidentity (4 Jun 2013)

Just got clipless today went to decathlon and the staff fitted them for me all was well,
I went home from work to practise in the street and after 30 seconds had a clipless moment 
Resulting in an badly cut knee, I machoed ithome learning quickly how to clip and unclip
Later I went for another go and managed a 30 min ride with no incident, 
Totally converted and feel at one with the bike. 
Looking forward to my commute tomorrow but will be cautious


----------



## SWSteve (5 Jun 2013)

TheBobidentity said:


> Just got clipless today went to decathlon and the staff fitted them for me all was well,
> I went home from work to practise in the street and after 30 seconds had a clipless moment
> Resulting in an badly cut knee, I machoed ithome learning quickly how to clip and unclip
> Later I went for another go and managed a 30 min ride with no incident,
> ...


 
Going is the easy bit, just remember what you need to do to unclip or you'll end up like me and fall off 2 times in 100 metres when on a long ride as you forgot you were attached to the pedals


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (9 Jun 2013)

Hubby fitted cleats in my new shoes this week. I've been out twice in them so far and no 'offs'. And my toes are a lot happier.



Reason for edit. Smile vanished.


----------



## deadpool7 (9 Jun 2013)

Tried out my eggbeaters on some singletrack yesterday and they worked great. They especially helped trying to get up some very lengthy hills. I had one instance where I turned and came across a wash and started skidding out, but I was able to keep the bike upright. Otherwise it was a great ride!


----------



## Tango (13 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Also heard that Shimano come up a bit small so definitely go up a size I would say.


I'm normaly a 44, but have size 46 shimano MW81


----------



## Sweeney (15 Jun 2013)

My friends convinced me that clipless was the way forward so took the plunge after a couple of weeks research.

Have to say that I would never go back and have only had one moment. Unfortunately for me it was at 8 o'clock on a Monday morning with plenty of people around to witness my embarrassment. Picked myself up as quickly as possible and finished cycling the 100 yards to work.

Much much easier to get up hills as well.


----------



## Milzy (15 Jun 2013)

Sweeney said:


> My friends convinced me that clipless was the way forward so took the plunge after a couple of weeks research.
> 
> Have to say that I would never go back and have only had one moment. Unfortunately for me it was at 8 o'clock on a Monday morning with plenty of people around to witness my embarrassment. Picked myself up as quickly as possible and finished cycling the 100 yards to work.
> 
> Much much easier to get up hills as well.


 

I said it would never happen to me & it did as I was distracted by some scrote old women chucking a cig in the road. BANG. I got used to them after a few hours & love them! SPD is the way to go so I can walk around places too!!!


----------



## Roadrider48 (21 Jun 2013)

I have been riding clipless for months now on my MTB. before that I always used toe clips. Maybe that's the reason for the smooth transition. But I never had a problem from day one using clipless and I would never go back. The power transfer difference and the feeling that you are at one with the bike.


----------



## PedalPedalFallOff (22 Jun 2013)

Well after reading a few pages of this thread, am definately going to go clipless when i upgrade to a road bike.

I thought cycling was supposed to be cheaper than a car!


----------



## Louch (23 Jun 2013)

Need advise for a mate who's bought a road bike, and shoes, but needs pedals/ cleats. 

It's a 200 quid halfords bike, is it worth him going clip less, and if so what's a decent beginner set up? I have keo look max 2s, but wouldn't want to advise 80 quid pedals on a 200 quid bike

Thanks


----------



## Louch (23 Jun 2013)

PedalPedalFallOff said:


> Well after reading a few pages of this thread, am definately going to go clipless when i upgrade to a road bike.
> 
> I thought cycling was supposed to be cheaper than a car!



I think IV spent more on bike parts in 6 months than last 7 years on my golf!


----------



## Nomadski (23 Jun 2013)

Louch said:


> Need advise for a mate who's bought a road bike, and shoes, but needs pedals/ cleats.
> 
> It's a 200 quid halfords bike, is it worth him going clip less, and if so what's a decent beginner set up? I have keo look max 2s, but wouldn't want to advise 80 quid pedals on a 200 quid bike
> 
> Thanks



I know these aren't road pedals but I would recommend dmr v12 pedals and be done with that. Not worth going clipless unless he starts doing bigger mileage IMO.


----------



## Louch (23 Jun 2013)

He's already bought shoes, so he's after something clip less. He will be doing about 20 miles a day commuting once he is used to the bike


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jun 2013)

PedalPedalFallOff said:


> Well after reading a few pages of this thread, am definately going to go clipless when i upgrade to a road bike.
> 
> *I thought cycling was supposed to be cheaper than a car!*


 
*HA!*


----------



## Nomadski (24 Jun 2013)

Louch said:


> He's already bought shoes, so he's after something clip less. He will be doing about 20 miles a day commuting once he is used to the bike


 
Sorry, just you asked if it was worth going clipless. I guess if he already bought the shoes, the answer is obvious :P

Personally I wouldnt have bothered, but now hes done it if he has bought SPD shoes I would definitely get some multi release cleats (sh56 Shimano) and M540 Shimano pedals would be my vote, they have served me very well.

If its SPD-SL he has bought. cant really recommend anything on experience.


----------



## Nomadski (24 Jun 2013)

Louch said:


> I think IV spent more on bike parts in 6 months than last 7 years on my golf!


 
You wouldnt be doing it right if you hadnt


----------



## Cupra (25 Jun 2013)

Louch said:


> He's already bought shoes, so he's after something clip less. He will be doing about 20 miles a day commuting once he is used to the bike


 
Another vote for the m540's I love mine however my brothers ,m520's are pretty good too.


----------



## Garyh09 (29 Jun 2013)

I bought shimano 540's a few weeks ago and have already toppled over 4 times (twice in 10 minutes) when does it normally get easier to clip out?


----------



## thegravestoneman (29 Jun 2013)

Being an old f*rt I put clips and straps on my fixed wheel like I always used to ride, I will now be putting on some SPD-SLs like I have on my other bike some modern progress is definitely 'progress'


----------



## Nomadski (29 Jun 2013)

Garyh09 said:


> I bought shimano 540's a few weeks ago and have already toppled over 4 times (twice in 10 minutes) when does it normally get easier to clip out?



Turn the screw on the pedals to the least tight position. Make sure to screw both sides of each pedal. 

Buy Shimano SH56 multi release cleats for your shoes (replace standard ones that came with pedals) and clipless incidents will be a thing of the past. 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Mobile/MobileModels.aspx?ModelID=10969

Wiggle have them in stock too.


----------



## mickle (10 Jul 2013)

The (lightly edited) version of the OP has attracted 42,000 reads on Cyclorama!

http://www.cyclorama.net/viewArticle.php?id=352


----------



## MickL (23 Jul 2013)

Well Ive tried SPD's again to see if I can get to grips with them but my right foot being a lot wide than my left, I cannot get a comfortable position.
Rode 40miles (4x10miles) with them on with fine tweaking to try and find the sweet spot but no. If only I could move the pedal an extra 5mm-10mm away from the crank problem solved, still my left leg felt fine


----------



## Mr Bunbury (23 Jul 2013)

You can get spacers that put one foot out ~25mm more than the other, but those are probably serious overkill. I've got a similar issue to you, only for me it's my left foot. Here's my solution:
1) Use Look Keo pedals. SPD is not the most adjustable system, due partly to the limitations of the 2 bolt attachment. I can move my 3 bolt road cleat around a lot more on the bottom of my shoe, so can move one foot out more than the other.
2) Put a washer or two on the thread of the pedal you want to space out - not enough to compromise the attachment to the crank, just enough to get an extra few mm of spacing.
3) Try some of the mouldable footbeds made by e.g. Specialized and Bontrager. If one foot wants to go out more, it may be due to a fallen arch or similar and extra support can help with this. You might want to go to see a podiatrist/chiropodist about that if you haven't already.


----------



## MickL (24 Jul 2013)

Mr Bunbury said:


> You can get spacers that put one foot out ~25mm more than the other, but those are probably serious overkill. I've got a similar issue to you, only for me it's my left foot. Here's my solution:
> 1) Use Look Keo pedals. SPD is not the most adjustable system, due partly to the limitations of the 2 bolt attachment. I can move my 3 bolt road cleat around a lot more on the bottom of my shoe, so can move one foot out more than the other.
> 2) Put a washer or two on the thread of the pedal you want to space out - not enough to compromise the attachment to the crank, just enough to get an extra few mm of spacing.
> 3) Try some of the mouldable footbeds made by e.g. Specialized and Bontrager. If one foot wants to go out more, it may be due to a fallen arch or similar and extra support can help with this. You might want to go to see a podiatrist/chiropodist about that if you haven't already.


 

Some sound advice thank you, I didn't even know you could buy spacers, I have toyed with the idea of SPD-L/Looks but I think its more a issue of my foot geometry with taking taking a picture to show but my Big toe is slightly shorter than the next toe but the metatarsal is slightly deformed and protrudes out more than most this is the reason why my right foot is just over 1cm wider than my left.
I think trying other pedals would be waste so may was well spend the money on decent flats by wellgo or something.


----------



## Mr Bunbury (25 Jul 2013)

The other good thing about Looks* and Times (and Speedplays, but they cost $$$) is that they give much more float than SPDs (or SPD-SLs, steer clear of those if you've got wonky feet), which again makes it easier to get a good fit.

*if you use the red cleats


----------



## fabregas485 (31 Jul 2013)

I swapped over to clipless pedals after overcoming my fear of falling over. So far so good.
Anyone looking to make the transition, ensure you set the pedals to their lowest setting, and do not worry about trying to locate on the pedal. I find my foot just locates straight onto the pedal.


----------



## Leodis (5 Aug 2013)

Just ordered some Look classics and some Shimano road shoes, might have to practice on my hybrid first.


----------



## Cuchilo (7 Aug 2013)

I bought R540's I Assume they are the road version of the M540's ? shimano RO78 shoes and im clipping in pretty much as soon as I hit the pedal . I do know at some point I am going to fall over though


----------



## Surrey (17 Aug 2013)

Hi, i am new to cycling and just have flat pedals on my road bike. Wear some old trainers when I ride. How much of an advantage would I gain if I changed to clip less peddles? I am a bit nervous of using them as I have to stop at list a lot and don't want to end up falling over while trying to in lip my shoes.


----------



## Cuchilo (17 Aug 2013)

The first time I clipped in and took off for a real ride I actually said "fkin ell " out loud . So far its the biggest change to the bike I have made .


----------



## Born2die (18 Aug 2013)

Just got some Shimano M780 xt pedals with some louis garneau Montana shoes in a sale been up and down the road a couple of times but it feels weird being locked to the bike but it feels like I have more power just can't wait to get out on the local park paths to try them out properly.


----------



## fabregas485 (19 Aug 2013)

I loved my clipless pedals from day one. I brought my bike with clipped pedals, and for the life of me could not work out how to rise with them. (reflector at the bottom of the pedal so could not use it without breaking the reflectors) I removed the clips so it was a flat pedal, but the pedals were pretty small with no grip. Added clipless and I have not looked back since.


----------



## Born2die (20 Aug 2013)

Just ridden into town behind mini me for my 1st clipless run and despite a near miss when she fell off I managed to stay upright (just!!)


----------



## MontyVeda (20 Aug 2013)

Surrey said:


> Hi, i am new to cycling and just have flat pedals on my road bike. Wear some old trainers when I ride. * How much of an advantage would I gain if I changed to clip less peddles?* I am a bit nervous of using them as I have to stop at list a lot and don't want to end up falling over while trying to in lip my shoes.


it depends on the 'advantage' you seek.... More speed/power? None. More 'connected' to the bike? If this is advantageous to you, than it's an advantage.


----------



## Surrey (20 Aug 2013)

MontyVeda said:


> it depends on the 'advantage' you seek.... More speed/power? None. More 'connected' to the bike? If this is advantageous to you, than it's an advantage.


Hi Monty,

I was after more speed and power.

R,


----------



## fabregas485 (21 Aug 2013)

Surrey said:


> Hi Monty,
> 
> I was after more speed and power.
> 
> R,


I feel that I get more speed and power as my foot can no longer slip on the pedal. You end up using the same power, but more is put to good use.


----------



## GmanUK65 (21 Aug 2013)

Just thought I would put my bit in, but the only experience with clipless pedals is today. Got my first road bike today and used SPDs for the first time. The hardest thing I have found with them is clipping myself in; feeling around the pedals until I hear a click - it usually takes me around 10 seconds to click into both pedals (I feel a bit paranoid on public roads when this happens).

Unclipping from the pedals has been easier than I thought, I have had only one hairy moment when I came to a halt quicker than I thought and hadn't unclipped in which the ohhh nohhh feeling quickly followed as I seen the world tilting sideways but I just got the falling side foot unclipped in time before completely ending up on my side. From then on I have unclipped my best foot well before I stop. LOL.

Riding a road bike for the first time feels very strange after only experiencing hybrids and mountain bikes. The gear system is strange being part of the brake levers; using the brakes when using the top of handlebar having to reach down from the side, and the riding position feels a bit strange while holding the top of the bar and very very strange when holding the drop bars and feeling a bit unbalanced when getting back to holding the top of the handlebar ( I hope I dont fall off at speed).


----------



## fabregas485 (22 Aug 2013)

GmanUK65 said:


> Riding a road bike for the first time feels very strange after only experiencing hybrids and mountain bikes. The gear system is strange being part of the brake levers; using the brakes when using the top of handlebar having to reach down from the side, and the riding position feels a bit strange while holding the top of the bar and very very strange when holding the drop bars and feeling a bit unbalanced when getting back to holding the top of the handlebar ( I hope I dont fall off at speed).


 
Tell me about it, I got back onto my flat bar bike and I have no idea how I managed to ride it. The ride position is so awkward. And yes, one hairy moment and you pretty much learn the lesson :P


----------



## Born2die (23 Aug 2013)

Yup it happened out tightening the cleats in the front garden leaning up the wall mini me rushes out catches the bike I'm clipped into and splat 1st bit of to cutting to do on the new bike doh:


----------



## RSChris1980 (28 Aug 2013)

I can definitely say I have a had a few clipless moments with my SH11 cleats, but after as quite rightly said, trial and error is needed, I am now happily settled with a set of SH12s and couldn't be happier.


----------



## fabregas485 (28 Aug 2013)

I had a near miss a few days ago at a red light. I was nearing two people waiting to turn right at a red light, and I wanted to go straight on. The light went green, the two guys begin to turn when the last guy 'brake tested'. I saw this so I begin to slow down as I had no room to go straight on, then the guy set off again and brake tested. This moment I was going pretty slow, and I nearly fell. I was too busy thinking of reasons as to why someone would brake test, I almost forgot about the clipless pedals.


----------



## Boon 51 (30 Aug 2013)

After several months use on my clipless pedals the right foot has become a tad loose, now if I tighen my right pedal by + 1 click do I need to tighen my left as well or do you just adjust as and when needed on each foot.
Cheers


----------



## ianrauk (30 Aug 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> After several months use on my clipless pedals the right foot has become a tad loose, now if I tighen my right pedal by + 1 click do I need to tighen my left as well or do you just adjust as and when needed on each foot.
> Cheers


 


As needed.

Personally I tighten mine up to the fullest on both.


----------



## GmanUK65 (31 Aug 2013)

Cuchilo said:


> I bought R540's I Assume they are the road version of the M540's ? shimano RO78 shoes and im clipping in pretty much as soon as I hit the pedal . I do know at some point I am going to fall over though


I thought the same way as you and kind of accepted that eventually I would fall over. I had several close shaves for the first few days especially when trying to unclip when coming to traffic lights or junctions. The more close shaves I had the easier it was to unclip. I have now been using them for about two weeks and I am finding unclipping and clipping in much easier. Just remember to unclip well before you reach the traffic lights or junctions.


----------



## Uncle_Fluffy (31 Aug 2013)

After 2 weeks using my Shimano M520 clipless pedals I am still waiting to fall off!

It's been close a couple of times with the worst being when clipping in setting of from traffic lights. Now I don't attempt to clip in until I have a bit of momentum (that said, I'm finding it clips in without any effort as it becomes more natural).

Definitely wouldn't be without them now though


----------



## Leodis (2 Sep 2013)

Just had my first clipless ride yesterday, the first part from between 6-8 miles I got cramps in my feet. I stopped for a few minutes and did the same back with no pain, could it be getting used to the platform rather than pushing down on the balls of my feet with flats which caused it?


----------



## fabregas485 (2 Sep 2013)

Leodis said:


> Just had my first clipless ride yesterday, the first part from between 6-8 miles I got cramps in my feet. I stopped for a few minutes and did the same back with no pain, could it be getting used to the platform rather than pushing down on the balls of my feet with flats which caused it?


 After a first ride, you can expect a little pain as you get used to them. If you have any pain again, you will need to adjust either the cleats, saddle height or handlebars.


----------



## Leodis (3 Sep 2013)

fabregas485 said:


> After a first ride, you can expect a little pain as you get used to them. If you have any pain again, you will need to adjust either the cleats, saddle height or handlebars.



Thanks. Just one more thing, when on the hoods does it take a bit of getting used to the position? I ask because I get some discomfort between my thumb and index finger when on them.


----------



## Tribanite (3 Sep 2013)

Your pushing down on your hands too much,thus the pain between thumb and finger. Could be your bike fit,or you havn't the core strength yet to support your upper body more.


----------



## Leodis (3 Sep 2013)

Tribanite said:


> Your pushing down on your hands too much,thus the pain between thumb and finger. Could be your bike fit,or you havn't the core strength yet to support your upper body more.



Thanks, will keep at it and tinker with the set up


----------



## GmanUK65 (3 Sep 2013)

Me too clipping in is a lot easier now though occasionally clipping out is a problem, but I am taking that its probably because the pedals are new.


----------



## HorTs (3 Sep 2013)

I'm going back to clipless soon, do you think I'll be more or less likely to experience the 'moment'?


----------



## ianrauk (3 Sep 2013)

HorTs said:


> I'm going back to clipless soon, do you think I'll be more or less likely to experience the 'moment'?




Only you can answer that.
Go into it thinking you will then you may.


----------



## PaulyP (3 Sep 2013)

New to clipless pedals, I have been using them for a week now. I am noticing on right foot I seem to be pushing with outside of right foot and it is causing a lot of discomfort? Could this be the cleat position? I know the cleats can have various positions on the shoe but I have no clue what to do. I have old shimano 105 pedals given to me by a friend with the red cleats. Thanks.


----------



## fabregas485 (3 Sep 2013)

HorTs said:


> I'm going back to clipless soon, do you think I'll be more or less likely to experience the 'moment'?


Many people do not have a moment, but you are sure to have a near miss. I know I have had several, some of which I would have to have been psychic to avoid.


----------



## fabregas485 (3 Sep 2013)

Leodis said:


> Thanks. Just one more thing, when on the hoods does it take a bit of getting used to the position? I ask because I get some discomfort between my thumb and index finger when on them.


 When I got my road bike I went straight to the drops, so when someone told me the more efficient riding style is on the hoods my hands started to hurt. I found the problem to be the way I was holding it, and the lack of riding with that weight on my hands before. Now I do not feel any pain, but I do think I need a shorter stem. (How do I know if the handlebar - saddle setup I have is right for me?) Where should my hands reach etc


----------



## GmanUK65 (4 Sep 2013)

HorTs said:


> I'm going back to clipless soon, do you think I'll be more or less likely to experience the 'moment'?


There is one bit of advice. Remember you are using clipless pedals and unclip well before you have to until it becomes natural (I am not up to the natural stage and I unclip well before junctions and traffic lights. The only problems I have had is when I have to make an emergency stop).


----------



## Uncle_Fluffy (7 Sep 2013)

After 3 weeks of using the clipless pedals it's all pretty much second nature now.

I'm still waiting to fall sideways into the road with my feet stuck to the pedals tho


----------



## GmanUK65 (8 Sep 2013)

Its sort of second nature to me too except when trying to unclip when my foot is in the upstroke which I have gotten into the habit of doing and sometimes I have trouble unclipping. When I unclip on the downstroke everything is fine. I suppose I have to get out of the habit of trying to unclip on the upstroke and get into the habit of unclipping on the downstroke.


----------



## bozmandb9 (8 Sep 2013)

I've been using the clip less pedals for a week now, not long, but I must say it's been a lot easier than I expected. Clipping in has been fine, once or twice I struggled, but most of the time it goes in first time, I find the more I try, or worry about it, the more I struggle, whereas when I'm relaxed they it tends to go straight in.

As for unclipping, no problem whatsoever, and no moments. As commented above, I think if you expect a moment, then maybe you'll have one. It's really not that difficult (I know a week is not a long time to go clipless, but I'd assume that the moment becomes less likely over time).


----------



## GmanUK65 (9 Sep 2013)

I find a moment may happen when you stop and your mind is in other places, never had a full moment yet but there has been several close shaves


----------



## Leodis (13 Sep 2013)

Guys thanks for the advice, clipless is the way forward, they are great although my shoes are a little big for me I enjoy more power up hills.

Going to pop some Look on the commuter, anyone used these Exustar Look Keo Pedals from Planet X? Are they just cheap Look copies or are they a good brand which use Look's system?

Thanks in advance


----------



## fabregas485 (16 Sep 2013)

For the record, I am now officially clipless. I fell yesterday in the dark, after forgetting to clip out after my rear light fell off. I fell onto some grass lucky, otherwise it would have been a broken wrist.


----------



## SHornswaggle (16 Sep 2013)

I love clipless pedals! I use spd SL and the yellow cleats! I have mine on the weakest setting.. My biggest fear and guaranteed to make me fall off is stopping at the top of a steep hill that has taken all my energy.. I can never unclip.. 

That said I can unclip when the pedal is at 6 o'clock - no other position at all... 

How do you all get past this or am I alone?


----------



## Born2die (16 Sep 2013)

Never really thought about it but now I do I unclip at 6 too


----------



## fabregas485 (16 Sep 2013)

If you try just sitting on a chair, bend your knee and then try twist your heel out, you will find it to be hard, where as with a straight leg its easy.


----------



## SHornswaggle (16 Sep 2013)

I'm doing it lying down in bed tut! I do everything I read haha! But you are right!!


----------



## themosquitoking (16 Sep 2013)

I tend to do it at twelve o'clock, find i have more leverage there.


----------



## fabregas485 (17 Sep 2013)

A little advice for anyone who is going to go clipless. Ensure the pedals you buy are suitable for you. I wanted to buy multi angle release, but I wanted black pedals to match my bike and did not find out they were single point of release till they arrived. That said, I am glad I have single points as it allows me to pull on the pedal if I am struggling.


----------



## themosquitoking (17 Sep 2013)

fabregas485 said:


> A little advice for anyone who is going to go clipless. Ensure the pedals you buy are suitable for you. I wanted to buy multi angle release, but I wanted black pedals to match my bike and did not find out they were single point of release till they arrived. That said, I am glad I have single points as it allows me to pull on the pedal if I am struggling.


I think if you want multi release you need new cleats not pedals.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Sep 2013)

fabregas485 said:


> A little advice for anyone who is going to go clipless. Ensure the pedals you buy are suitable for you. I wanted to buy multi angle release, but I wanted black pedals to match my bike and did not find out they were single point of release till they arrived. That said, I am glad I have single points as it allows me to pull on the pedal if I am struggling.



Not sure what you are on about there - you can definitely pull upwards with multi-release. I have them and do!


----------



## Kevin Alexander (18 Sep 2013)

Hi, I have a pair of Shimano-R078-SPD-SL-Road Shoes and I am thinking of buying clipless pedals for these. How do I know if the pedal will fit and do I need to buy any clips or attachments for it?

Thanks


----------



## fabregas485 (18 Sep 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> I think if you want multi release you need new cleats not pedals.


 It could just have meant on the instructions that multi release cleats come with white/silver and single release comes with black. I will see if I still have the instructions and see if it is the cleats or not.


----------



## fabregas485 (18 Sep 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Not sure what you are on about there - you can definitely pull upwards with multi-release. I have them and do!


 I have not tried multi release so no idea, but thanks for telling me


----------



## fabregas485 (18 Sep 2013)

Kevin Alexander said:


> Hi, I have a pair of Shimano-R078-SPD-SL-Road Shoes and I am thinking of buying clipless pedals for these. How do I know if the pedal will fit and do I need to buy any clips or attachments for it?
> 
> Thanks


Did a quick google search for you, says they are 'Compatible with 3 bolt SPD-SL and Look type cleats'. Any SPD-SL pedals should work, but make sure you go shimano (better chance of the two fitting)


----------



## Kevin Alexander (18 Sep 2013)

fabregas485 said:


> Did a quick google search for you, says they are 'Compatible with 3 bolt SPD-SL and Look type cleats'. Any SPD-SL pedals should work, but make sure you go shimano (better chance of the two fitting)



Thanks


----------



## redcard (18 Sep 2013)

Kevin Alexander said:


> Hi, I have a pair of Shimano-R078-SPD-SL-Road Shoes and I am thinking of buying clipless pedals for these. How do I know if the pedal will fit and do I need to buy any clips or attachments for it?
> 
> Thanks



Pedals and attachments - http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-pd-r540-spd-sl-sport-pedals/


----------



## Peteaud (25 Sep 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Not sure what you are on about there - you can definitely pull upwards with multi-release. I have them and do!



I have SH-56 and A520 pedals, i tried to pull up but no way is that coming out.

A small flick to the side and easy out (that is why i use and like them)


----------



## GreigM (26 Sep 2013)

Newbie here, had my 1st run with clipless pedals today after about a few months on the bike, found it brilliant. Never had any issues clipping out and found it harder to get clipped back in but it seemed to be improving as I went along, done my longest ride of 16 miles too


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Sep 2013)

Peteaud said:


> I have SH-56 and A520 pedals, i tried to pull up but no way is that coming out.
> 
> A small flick to the side and easy out (that is why i use and like them)



I think they should be the default cleats esp' for Newbies - I had 51's for a while to start with and had some near clipless moments but a switch to 56's rendered the clipless moment pretty much impossible in my book.

I also think that bike shops are possibly derelict in their duty for not pointing things like this out at point of sale.


----------



## Peteaud (28 Sep 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I think they should be the default cleats esp' for Newbies - I had 51's for a while to start with and had some near clipless moments but a switch to 56's rendered the clipless moment pretty much impossible in my book.
> 
> I also think that bike shops are possibly derelict in their duty for not pointing things like this out at point of sale.



I wouldn't say impossible but much easier than the spd sl.

My biggest problem is my wide feet that means shoes are a limiting factor and with spd sl i have a nasty habit of twisting inward. With the SH56 i can use wider fitting shoes (norm Northwave) and because it is just a small flick of the heel it easy and i dont revert back to the bad habits.

After reading your post about pulling up i did try, but no way.

They also work with A600 pedals


----------



## Tcr4x4 (28 Sep 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I think they should be the default cleats esp' for Newbies - I had 51's for a while to start with and had some near clipless moments but a switch to 56's rendered the clipless moment pretty much impossible in my book.
> 
> I also think that bike shops are possibly derelict in their duty for not pointing things like this out at point of sale.



I ordered some 56 from halfords before my shoes and pedals arrived, but halfords messed up and I never got them, so just had to use the 51s. I've been using them for just over a week, and I've had a few near miss moments, but haven't fallen off yet. I'm quite happy with the 51s and think I'd have gotten too cocky with the 56s and then had a shock if I ever changed. 
So my view is, go straight in with the 51s. If you fall, off, you'll soon learn!


----------



## spenno37 (28 Sep 2013)

I so need shoes and clips. Need some money first lol


----------



## bpsmith (19 Oct 2013)

Twas my Birthday yesterday, so got myself some R540's to start me off on a great deal with some R107 shoes. Only did a quick blast around the block, at 1.49 miles, but from the first few yards it was obvious how much better the experience is with Clipless! Awesome feeling!


----------



## nappadang (19 Oct 2013)

I've been sitting looking at my new pedals (shimano PD-M875) and my new shoes (Mavic Pulse) for about 10 days. I wanted good weather and enough time to practice so today was the day!
I did 21 miles (still a decent distance for a recovering fatty like me) without a hitch. I did forget I was clipped in a couple of times as I approached junctions etc but got lucky.
I read all the advice on here and without doubt it made the transition far less daunting. One piece I especially liked was the piece about setting the pedals to their weakest setting (I can't recall who offered this advice though they deserve a mention). There was a little movement because of this setting but the fact that I was able to escape if needed boosted my confidence.
Thanks to everyone who has contributed to this thread, you've all helped me.
My only advice to anyone thinking of going clipless is, read this thread thoroughly before you do and I doubt you'll go far wrong. 
Don't worry, I don't think for one minute I've cracked it, I fully expect a good few "clipless moments"


----------



## bpsmith (20 Oct 2013)

Tbh, I was a bit put off by the stories about Clipless being sketchy, but it is just so natural and a lot smoother and faster too. Wish I had bought the pedals on day one.


----------



## GreigM (22 Oct 2013)

After about a month since going clipless only had the 1 moment and a couple of other near misses, but finding it a lot more natural now especially clipping back in.


----------



## ChrisTh (22 Oct 2013)

I was quite surprised how easy it was to clip in and out on my commute to work today with the SPD's, felt quite natural to flick the ankle out too so didnt have any issues with forgetting to do that today (touches wood). Only thing I struggle with was making sure the pedal was the right way round to clip into, I have the M324's.


----------



## Leodis (24 Oct 2013)

I am struggling with clipping in, usually 7/10 its ok but at lights it can take a few goes to get the cleat in. I also slipped putting the cleat in, my manhood has now recovered but I am starting to think that flats would be a lot easier on my daily commute through Leeds center.


----------



## Will H (28 Oct 2013)

Thank you for this - I came onto the forum to ask this exact question and it now all makes a lot more sense!


----------



## User33236 (4 Nov 2013)

I never got on with toe clips or normal pedals so I ran SPD pedals with SH56 cleats till I got used to them then changed to SH51 on the hybrid and cyclocross bikes. My road ride has Look Keos, more awkward to clip into but overall a better combination for me.


----------



## Jonnyboy27 (8 Nov 2013)

Article in Cycling Weekly re clipless pedals

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...ter-131107&utm_medium=email&utm_source=Eloqua

Might help people new to them..


----------



## 50000tears (9 Nov 2013)

The reason why quite a few find unclipping in the 6 o'clock position easiest and cannot do so in the 12 o'clock is because in the bottom position your foot is naturally pushing into the pedal. This means that when you twist to unclip you are not lifting your foot away from the pedal and you can unclip consistently. When your foot is in the top position there is a tendency to twist AND lift the foot which will very often keep you firmly attached to your pedal. If you want to unclip in the top 12 O'clock position try dropping your heel a little as you twist. This forces your foot tight to the pedal and replicates the 6 o'clock spot and will allow you to unclip. 

Like most I find clipless hard to get comfortable with as still relatively new to it, so still need to improve my clipping in but can clip out with 95% success first time, and for me I find unclipping with my foot at 12 o'clock more natural and stable than 6 o'clock.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (20 Nov 2013)

Years after going 'clipless', I just can't get over how much clipping in and out 'clipless' involves .


----------



## GuardTwin (10 Dec 2013)

Now I know you can get clips and shoes which is suitable for alot of stopping and able to walk around easier I might give them a go next year!


----------



## Steven bates (4 Jan 2014)

We'll after 4 months in the saddle had my first ride today with clippless pedals , been getting used to them last few days on turbo trainer
So off I went after a few miles I noticed I had lots of play on the right foot ,float I believe it's called , so I new I would need them tightened on my return home what I didn't expect was for them to totally work loose so I had to pedal home with one foot clipped in ' bell end' I hear you say could I he'll find bolt or spacer 
After several calls to local bike shops no body stocked spares so of I trundled to were I hoped I had lost them and low and behold there they were
So now I have hopefully tightened them up sufficiently 
We'll back out again 2 Moro 
Happy days


----------



## barachus (11 Jan 2014)

finally got my look keo fitted, tried it on the trainer 
now maybe i just dont have the right muscles, but i just cant do the twist out unclip, i found it easier to twist my heel in.
No matter how hard i try to twist out, it just doesnt come off, or my heel just wont go far enough. The twist in just feels more natural to me


----------



## Louch (11 Jan 2014)

Try twisting out when pedal is at 6 o'clock, twisting foot out like you are squashing a bug


----------



## Steven bates (11 Jan 2014)

barachus said:


> finally got my look keo fitted, tried it on the trainer
> now maybe i just dont have the right muscles, but i just cant do the twist out unclip, i found it easier to twist my heel in.
> No matter how hard i try to twist out, it just doesnt come off, or my heel just wont go far enough. The twist in just feels more natural to me


Can you not alter tension on your pedals so they clip out easier , my pedals have this option


----------



## User33236 (11 Jan 2014)

Steven bates said:


> Can you not alter tension on your pedals so they clip out easier , my pedals have this option



Most pedals come with the tension set to minimum so unless barachus has altered them there is not likely to be further adjustment to make it easier.


----------



## Louch (11 Jan 2014)

I have a question

I currently have look keo max 2 pedals, using the grey cleat. Is there a cheap pedal I can put on my old bike that will take that cleat and save me swapping/ buyin g second set of max 2s around between bikes ? 

Cheers


----------



## Peteaud (11 Jan 2014)

Louch said:


> I have a question
> 
> I currently have look keo max 2 pedals, using the grey cleat. Is there a cheap pedal I can put on my old bike that will take that cleat and save me swapping/ buyin g second set of max 2s around between bikes ?
> 
> Cheers



I think the Exustar use the same cleat.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Exustar-E...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item232af9468f


----------



## Louch (11 Jan 2014)

Nice one, google search on them brought up a thread on here!


----------



## barachus (12 Jan 2014)

Louch said:


> Try twisting out when pedal is at 6 o'clock, twisting foot out like you are squashing a bug


Ok i tried imagining squishing a bug and it sort of worked after a few tries and nearly dislocating my ankle 
I changed from the red cleats to the grey ones which offer a lower amount of float and i am able clip out a bit easier at 6 o'clock with the heel out motion.
It still not as natural, but with practice it's getting easier 
Thanks everyone


----------



## Louch (12 Jan 2014)

Keepmdoing it at 6, after I switched to that I haven't fell since , bar people cutting in front of me


----------



## Louch (14 Jan 2014)

Peteaud said:


> I think the Exustar use the same cleat.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Exustar-E...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item232af9468f



Got them today using up my deposit , look good . Cheers


----------



## Leodis (21 Jan 2014)

SPD are the future... What a revelation the past two days have been!! Wow, after a couple of off's using Looks and some huge knocks to my confidence I went back to flats for commuting but bought some Shimano M520 & Shimano M088 shoes and started using them on the slackest setting yesterday, they are great all the support I need and a PR for my commute today, my legs feel better and the clipping in a world away from the faffing of clippin in with Looks. I will increase the tension every few days to get it just right, really like them and feel confident riding on them, also my SealSkin overshoes fit them!! bonus.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Jan 2014)

There are actually 2 types of SPD cleats, on the bottom the other type being stamped with a large M for multirelease which allows them to disengage with upward pull. Not so keen on them myself having fitted a set by accident (then having one) when I purchased some new boots and pedals with some birthday money. I fitted the new pedals to one of my other bikes, installed the cleats onto my new shoes, adjusted spring tension and had a test ride round the block, perfect. Then I decided to go for a spin to a country pub I like, first hill I got to I stood up to climb, my foot shot out of the pedal, knee hit the bars and I hit the deck. Needless to say they came off pretty sharpish and now reside somewhere in the back of the shed.
Having got used to SPD several years before and having my fair share of" moments" (falling over at home after unclipping and clipping back in for hours on a ride seems to be very popular online) I can only say whilst they may be of use in some cases e.g. mountain bikers who need to get out in a hurry,I would advise riders to be aware of this.
Also a trick when using single sided pedals (to clip in) is to remove the unclipped foot from the pedal at the bottom of the stroke whilst still pedalling with the other then when the pedal gets to the top it will be the right way up due to centrifugal (centripetal) force and you can engage the cleat easy peasey.


----------



## morrisman (29 Jan 2014)

http://road.cc/content/news/109719-coroner-says-foot-stuck-clipless-pedal-led-cyclists-death


----------



## terry_gardener (8 Feb 2014)

morrisman said:


> http://road.cc/content/news/109719-coroner-says-foot-stuck-clipless-pedal-led-cyclists-death


i don't see how this is the pedals fault he looked round and clipped a lamp post and fell into the road and a van hit him, tragic accident but same thing could have happened with flat pedals


----------



## ianrauk (8 Feb 2014)

terry_gardener said:


> i don't see how this is the pedals fault he looked round and clipped a lamp post and fell into the road and a van hit him, tragic accident but same thing could have happened with flat pedals




They need to blame something...so best put the blame on something they couldn't prove.


----------



## mossj88 (27 Feb 2014)

Just bought a new bike it came with SPD-SL, I mainly plan on using it for short rides in heavy city traffic. Is it worth attempting to get used to SPD-SL or buying a set of different pedals for short distance city riding (SPD or even toe clips)?

The couple of times I've tried to use the SPD-SL suggests that they are a PITA to clip back into when your trying to get away from traffic lights and concentrate on whats going on around you.


----------



## terry_gardener (25 Mar 2014)

went for the first ride with clipless today, previously I had only went up and down the street to try cleat position and practice clipping in and out. stopped at a junction to turn right and unclipped left foot but when I stopped I must have been leaning to much to the right and fell. looking at some posts clipless moments seem to be common in the beginning.
very similar to this (first incident) but with opposite foot.

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZctPxCBaFY


----------



## morrisman (1 Apr 2014)

Clipless pedals fitted to my hybrid, cleats fitted to shoes, practice against shed for 20 per side, twice around the crescent with stops and right turns onto the road we crescent off of, then a ride around town with more right turns and traffic. All seems well, clipping out seems easier than clipping in. Really like the feel of the pedals and the shoes, comfortable and positive and seemingly more power available as I appear to be one gear higher than what I'm used to. 

I am sure all this ease and confidence will lead to a moment soon enough.


----------



## Harv (18 Apr 2014)

My new bike has come with some cleats. 

I need to buy shoes for them. How do I tell what type of shoes it needs?


----------



## Peteaud (18 Apr 2014)

Brompton said:


> My new bike has come with some cleats.
> 
> I need to buy shoes for them. How do I tell what type of shoes it needs?


Are the cleats for the pedals fitted?


----------



## Harv (18 Apr 2014)

I think I'm getting myself confused. Sorry but I thought the pedals were called cleats (newbie alert)

I have the pedals with the bike. I need to get some shoes to fit them. Looking online there seem to be different types of shoe. I want to make sure the ones I get fit. 

I might take a pic of the pedals and load them here so you can see what type they are.


----------



## Peteaud (18 Apr 2014)

Brompton said:


> I think I'm getting myself confused. Sorry but I thought the pedals were called cleats (newbie alert)
> 
> I have the pedals with the bike. I need to get some shoes to fit them. Looking online there seem to be different types of shoe. I want to make sure the ones I get fit.
> 
> I might take a pic of the pedals and load them here so you can see what type they are.



Pedal = bit on bike foot goes on
Cleat = bit the screws to shoe.

(not being funny)

You really need to know what pedal, does it have a name on it, Shimano, Look, Time etc.
Then you need the cleat to suit, that will dictate what shoe to buy.


----------



## Harv (18 Apr 2014)

The pedal has Shimano written on the side.


----------



## Peteaud (18 Apr 2014)

Brompton said:


> The pedal has Shimano written on the side.



Choice of 2 then.

Does it look like this :-


----------



## Peteaud (18 Apr 2014)

Or this


----------



## Harv (18 Apr 2014)

Second pic. You beat me to it. 

I took a pic myself.


----------



## Peteaud (18 Apr 2014)

SPD

So for shoes you will need 2 bolt.

Cleats are small metal (two bolt) either SH51 or SH56 (multi release)

Look for mountain bike shoe, or touring shoe.

Some flat bottom road shoes have 2 bolt but stay away from these.


----------



## Peteaud (18 Apr 2014)

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-spd-mtb-cleats/

Cleats.


----------



## Peteaud (18 Apr 2014)

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-m064-spd-mountain-bike-shoes/

Shoe

note the cleat sits in the recess of the sole to allow you to walk about.


----------



## Harv (18 Apr 2014)

Thanks. 

What's the difference between SH51 or SH56 and which one is better?


----------



## Peteaud (18 Apr 2014)

Couple of points to watch out for.

Shoes, try them on if possible.

Shimano come up small, Northwave are a bit bigger and normally wider. But best to go to you LBS.

The pedals have an adjuster, loosen it off all the way before going out for the 1st time.



SH51 are the normal cleat that most use. to release just twist your heel





SH56 are multi angle release.







I use SH56 but thats because they suit me and i like to be able to just flick my heel and be out. some will tell you they are too loose. It really is personal preference.

If you find the SH56 to loose you can tighten the pedal mechanism.


----------



## Harv (18 Apr 2014)

Thanks for all the advice. I think I'll get the SH51.

One last question. If I put these pedals on can I ride on them using normal shoes or is that not recommended?


----------



## Peteaud (18 Apr 2014)

Brompton said:


> Thanks for all the advice. I think I'll get the SH51.
> 
> One last question. If I put these pedals on can I ride on them using normal shoes or is that not recommended?



you can but i wouldn,t.

You can get double sided pedals, one side is spd and one side is just a flat pedal.

To be fair, if you get shoes similar to the link you can walk around in them almost like normal shoes.

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-sd66-spd-sandals/

you have loads of choice.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Apr 2014)

Brompton said:


> Thanks for all the advice. I think I'll get the SH51.
> 
> One last question. If I put these pedals on can I ride on them using normal shoes or is that not recommended?



I think the SH51's are a poor choice.

Had them on when I first went clipless and had a couple of scary moments with them.

Switched to SH56's and instant Nirvana.

Just about impossible to have a clipless moment with them. They are 100% secure and unless you have legs like the trunks of Oak trees no way can you pull out of them accidently whilst pedaling uphill. This being the 'normal' criticism of them.

To be honest imo they ought to be the default cleat supplied at the point of sale. I cannot see the point whatsoever of the 51's.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Apr 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I think the SH51's are a poor choice.
> 
> Had them on when I first went clipless and had a couple of scary moments with them.
> 
> ...


I've still resisted and remained on flatties, but if I was to give it a try at some point I think I would definitely go for the SH56,s.


----------



## James Ots (12 May 2014)

Well, I switched to SPDs a few days ago. I've been thinking about it for ages, and been meaning to try them, but both the cost of a pair of shoes and the fact that I'd need to go and try them on somewhere was putting me off. But then there was the Aldi bike sale a couple of weeks ago, where they had cycling shoes for twenty quid. Even if they're not great shoes, at least it would give me a chance to try out SPDs. And with SPDs costing £16, it seemed silly not to.

The shoes really aren't great quality. The first pair I bought actually had the sole peeling away, so I returned them and got a slightly better made pair, but I can't imagine them lasting all that long. The cleats aren't inset very much either, so they're like wearing tap dancing shoes.

The pedals are great though. They look and feel bomb proof, and by all accounts they pretty much are. And because I greased the thread on my other pedals before fitting them, it was a two minute job fitting these. I loosened the clips (both sides of both pedals!) to their loosest settings, put on my shoes, leant up against a wall and tried clipping in and out. Hmm, pretty simple. I went for a ride round the park to practice where not many people would see me falling off, but I didn't need to worry, as it was really easy to clip in and out. However, my feet felt like they were too far forwards, so I went home, moved the cleats back and went out again. Much better. I was surprised by how easy clipping in and out was. Clipping in is much easier than with toe clips; pretty much just step on the pedal and you're done, although sometimes it takes a few goes to get it positioned right. Clipping out is even easier; and since my toe clips were a little on the tight side I was already having to wiggle my foot slightly to get it out of them, so unclipping from SPDs feels reasonably natural. I practised getting my feet on and off the pedals while riding, while stopping, and after doing an emergency stop, and had no problems. I am making sure I think 'unclip' all the time as I ride at the moment though, just to make sure.

I've ridden to and from work for several days now without any problems, and I really like the feel of being clipped in. I don't feel any more efficient, but it's nice being able to pedal fast away from the lights because I don't have to mess with my toe clips — even if I can't get my foot clipped in straight away, I can at least pedal while unclipped without having toe clips hitting the ground. And this morning, as I threaded my bike between parked and stationary cars, I unclipped my left foot and rode carefully between the cars, and I felt much more in control than usual; I'm not sure why, since it shouldn't have made much difference there.

I don't think I'll be going back to toe-clips now, and I'm probably going to get myself some Shimano MT71s to replace the Aldi shoes soon, so that I can walk in the same shoes I ride in.


----------



## JohnAsp (13 May 2014)

Hi,

I'm fairly new to SPD's - been using them for about 3 months. I've noticed my toes go quite numb after about 2 hours of cycling. At first I thought it was the cold weather but it's the same even now it's not so cold. Any suggestions?


----------



## ianrauk (13 May 2014)

JohnAsp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm fairly new to SPD's - been using them for about 3 months. I've noticed my toes go quite numb after about 2 hours of cycling. At first I thought it was the cold weather but it's the same even now it's not so cold. Any suggestions?




Adjust the cleats, either forwards or more likely backwards. 
Are the cleats centered under the ball of your foot?


----------



## Peteaud (13 May 2014)

Make sure your shoes are not to tight.


----------



## JohnAsp (14 May 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Adjust the cleats, either forwards or more likely backwards.
> Are the cleats centered under the ball of your foot?



Thanks. I'll give that a try (I assume it's easy to do!) At the moment, the cleat is slightly in front of the ball of my foot.


----------



## Gez73 (14 May 2014)

I wear my cleats towards the front but don't suffer from numbness. The front option is better for power while the rear alignment is better for comfort. Might just need to adjust the position until you get used to wearing them. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## ianrauk (14 May 2014)

JohnAsp said:


> Thanks. I'll give that a try (I assume it's easy to do!) At the moment, the cleat is slightly in front of the ball of my foot.




Yup, so try moving them back so they are under the ball of your foot.


----------



## Kies (14 May 2014)

Am i commiting a faux paux tommorow by fitting Shimano pd-M520 pedals to my roadie?


----------



## ianrauk (14 May 2014)

Kies said:


> Am i commiting a faux paux tommorow by fitting Shimano pd-M520 pedals to my roadie?




Don't be silly. Of course not.


----------



## Cubist (14 May 2014)

Kies said:


> Am i commiting a faux paux tommorow by fitting Shimano pd-M520 pedals to my roadie?


Not really. For not much more money you could have had A520s which look better, and I'm not a fan of M520s either on or off road, but they're an OK starter pedal.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 May 2014)

Kies said:


> Am i commiting a faux paux tommorow by fitting Shimano pd-M520 pedals to my roadie?



Only a faux pas in the minds of the terminally stupid.

I have them. Brilliant pedals. Waste of time paying any more for pedals imo. I got mine for £15 delivered from Evans. No-brainer - absolute bargain.


----------



## Acesand8s (22 May 2014)

Another thing is really, you dont need the same size as your normal shoe. You need one-2 sizes smaller. It will and should feel extremely cramped at first. Always go too small, as the shoe gets older it gets less and less tight. They are opposites of walking and running shoes, the stiffer and tighter they are the better, and no it doesnt matter who you are. If you have done a few thousand miles in one pair of these shoes, you know they get looser after a break-in period, like a baseball glove, and you get hot spots that way. 
And respect peoples choices, dont go around saying, "you know, my shoes are the best type because Look is the best for everybody." No. That is just not polite. And dont be afraid of sticking with clips or straps, because it is nice to use your normal shoes and role around.


----------



## morrisman (22 May 2014)

Acesand8s said:


> Another thing is really, you dont need the same size as your normal shoe. You need one-2 sizes smaller. It will and should feel extremely cramped at first. Always go too small, as the shoe gets older it gets less and less tight. They are opposites of walking and running shoes, the stiffer and tighter they are the better, and no it doesnt matter who you are. If you have done a few thousand miles in one pair of these shoes, you know they get looser after a break-in period, like a baseball glove, and you get hot spots that way.
> And respect peoples choices, dont go around saying, "you know, my shoes are the best type because Look is the best for everybody." No. That is just not polite. And dont be afraid of sticking with clips or straps, because it is nice to use your normal shoes and role around.


The 'Always go too small,' and 'no it doesn't matter who you are' bits seem rather at odds with the 'respect peoples choices' bit 
I would never wear shoes that are too small for any reason as it will damage/cause pain in my feet. YMMV


----------



## Acesand8s (23 May 2014)

Well if you actually ride the shoes expand to size. If you don't ride much or prefer to have barely used shoes then sure. All size fitters and shops will fit you with a size smaller than a normal running shoe. Though even these sizes greatly depend on where you live and what brand and type shoe it is. EG i am in the US, and a walmart shoe might be a size 12, but i wear size 14 nikes and size 12 cycling shoes, but the tightness of the shoe at the beginning should be severe. You want no longitudinal play at all, and no longitudinal space behing the heal or in front of tows. If you havent put the miles in or you have custom baked shoes or super shoes then you might not need them too tight, but injuries that are irreversible are more likely with too big shoes than too small. 


morrisman said:


> The 'Always go too small,' and 'no it doesn't matter who you are' bits seem rather at odds with the 'respect peoples choices' bit
> I would never wear shoes that are too small for any reason as it will damage/cause pain in my feet. YMMV


ll


----------



## Smurfy (30 May 2014)

Peteaud said:


> Couple of points to watch out for.
> 
> Shoes, try them on if possible.
> 
> ...


What on earth does the up arrow mean in the SH-56 picture? I thought the whole point of clipless was that you could pull up and bring the pedal with your foot!

I use the standard SH-51 cleats, and have never had an issue releasing or staying in. On fixed-wheel you have to be totally confident not to release by accident, so I certainly wouldn't want anything that released easier than SH-51.


----------



## Peteaud (30 May 2014)

YellowTim said:


> What on earth does the up arrow mean in the SH-56 picture? I thought the whole point of clipless was that you could pull up and bring the pedal with your foot!
> 
> I use the standard SH-51 cleats, and have never had an issue releasing or staying in. On fixed-wheel you have to be totally confident not to release by accident, so I certainly wouldn't want anything that released easier than SH-51.



Ive never managed to pull up and out on a pair of SH56 i have, so the answer is, i don't know.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 May 2014)

YellowTim said:


> What on earth does the up arrow mean in the SH-56 picture? I thought the whole point of clipless was that you could pull up and bring the pedal with your foot!
> 
> I use the standard SH-51 cleats, and have never had an issue releasing or staying in. On fixed-wheel you have to be totally confident not to release by accident, so I certainly wouldn't want anything that released easier than SH-51.



They release by twisting/moving the foot in any direction which in practice means left/right twist and diagonally up/left & up/right.

The upward arrow indicates that they will release upwards but they only do so with a lot of force.

I have used these for over a year now and have never had an accidental release.

They are much easier to release than SH51's which are plain nasty imo. With SH56's I would say that 'clipless moments' are an impossibility.


----------



## Smurfy (31 May 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> They release by twisting/moving the foot in any direction which in practice means left/right twist and diagonally up/left & up/right.
> 
> *The upward arrow indicates that they will release upwards but they only do so with a lot of force.*
> 
> ...



Ah, OK, that maybe rules the SH-56 out on fixed-wheel for anyone who wants to use leg-braking with lots of force. I haven't had a clipless moment for a long time, I'm happy to track-stand on fixed-wheel with SH-51, and have never had a problem releasing whenever I need to. However, I did learn to use clipless on a mountain bike, and off road there are always singletrack situations that challenge your ability to engage and disengage at a moments notice. Using clipless for road riding is a piece of cake by comparison to off road singletrack!


----------



## Harv (1 Jun 2014)

Just ordered some SPD shoes. 

Hopefully this isn't a mistake.


----------



## Acesand8s (4 Jun 2014)

It isn't a mistake, just be easy on it, be sure you have spd pedals, and i never had a clipless moment in my life, i literally clipped in 250 times and out both sides at varying angles before i rode outside. If you practice enough, clipless moments are not inevitable. 


Brompton said:


> Just ordered some SPD shoes.
> 
> Hopefully this isn't a mistake.


.


----------



## Harv (4 Jun 2014)

Acesand8s said:


> It isn't a mistake, just be easy on it, be sure you have spd pedals, and i never had a clipless moment in my life, i literally clipped in 250 times and out both sides at varying angles before i rode outside. If you practice enough, clipless moments are not inevitable.
> 
> .



Thanks for the advice. I have some pedals and cleats. The shoes should arrive this week. Will practice this weekend if the weather is good.


----------



## DefBref (4 Jun 2014)

Don't necessarily need good weather, you can practise indoors supporting yourself against a wall to practise clipping and unclipping.


----------



## marcwlms (4 Jun 2014)

Just taken the plunge myself. Got r540 light action pedals waiting to go on bike and about to buy some dhb shoes as they are reduced to £35 on wiggle website.


----------



## James Ots (7 Jun 2014)

I just bought the £35 dhb M1.0s from Wiggle, because my one month old Aldi shoes have already fallen apart. The dhbs look like they're much better quality, and feel more comfortable — at least for a quick zip around the block. Hopefully they'll also be good for long distances.


----------



## Harv (7 Jun 2014)

DefBref said:


> Don't necessarily need good weather, you can practise indoors supporting yourself against a wall to practise clipping and unclipping.



Tried clipping and in un clipping. Think I need to adjust the pedals as I found it quite difficult to get my feet in and out.


----------



## Louch (8 Jun 2014)

Keo question

Have only used grey cleats, does the black having no float mean 

1- any twist unclips
2- harder to unclip?


----------



## Harv (8 Jun 2014)

Decided to sell my SPD shoes. 

Couldn't get on with them

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/for-sale-scott-mtb-size-44-spd-shoes.158063/#post-3122698


----------



## bororider (8 Jun 2014)

Upgraded to spd-sl pedals and shoes/cleats last week. Done 80 ish miles with them now and not come close to having a topple yet.
The biggest struggle I have atm is getting my foot back in after I've had to stop somewhere. Sometimes it falls right in other times I'm faffing for ages, sure it will come with more experience.
I only feel comfortable releasing my right foot atm too altho left would be better being kerb side.

On the plus side also my avg speeds have been quicker, clocked a 17.1mph avg today for the first time

The convenience of flats is great but I'm not sure i'd change back now. Was dreading it to begin with but there really is nothing to it


----------



## marcwlms (9 Jun 2014)

James Ots said:


> I just bought the £35 dhb M1.0s from Wiggle, because my one month old Aldi shoes have already fallen apart. The dhbs look like they're much better quality, and feel more comfortable — at least for a quick zip around the block. Hopefully they'll also be good for long distances.



Good to know. Holding out for payday, hopefully they will still be reduced.

M


----------



## Ian_w (9 Jun 2014)

Just ordered some pd m520 pedals and some mo88 shimano shoes wish me luck its my first time using clipless they should be here by Thursday.


----------



## vickster (12 Jun 2014)

A statement followed by a hypothesis followed by a few questions if I may! I currently use SPDs (mainly Spesh Sonoma shoes and A600 pedals). I am a left foot unclipper...now I am having left leg/hip/back issues and the specialist thinks this may be down to my foot/ankle/shoes and possibly twisting to unclip. 

Question 1 - can the SH56 cleats be unclipped by pulling up without twisting?
Question 2 - with SPD SL, how do you unclip - pull up/twist/weird dance moves?
Question 3 - how do other systems work in terms of unclipping?
Question 4 - I like SPD with recessed cleats as I tend to do quite a lot of walking while kitted up - what options exist for non SPD systems

Cheers in advance


----------



## Peteaud (12 Jun 2014)

vickster said:


> A statement followed by a hypothesis followed by a few questions if I may! I currently use SPDs (mainly Spesh Sonoma shoes and A600 pedals). I am a left foot unclipper...now I am having left leg/hip/back issues and the specialist thinks this may be down to my foot/ankle/shoes and possibly twisting to unclip.
> 
> Question 1 - can the SH56 cleats be unclipped by pulling up without twisting?
> Question 2 - with SPD SL, how do you unclip - pull up/twist/weird dance moves?
> ...



The spd SH56 are the easiest to unclip, but i have never managed to pull up and out on mine. You can however flick you ankle kind of up and out and they will release.

SPD SL, think sh56 sideways twist only and further than SPD

All systems work the same

Non SPD, i.e SPD SL, LOOK etc are all basicaly the same.

Imho for you its either SH56 or flats.


----------



## vickster (12 Jun 2014)

Thanks, at least means I just need cleats not a whole new system (would have been a good excuse for new stuff though )


----------



## James Ots (12 Jun 2014)

I was cycling through the woods on the way home and it was rather muddy (which made my Tricross very happy - it thought it was a real cyclocross bike for a while). One muddy patch was too muddy for it though, and I ground to a halt and put my foot down.

It was only just after I'd put my foot down that I realised I'd also unclipped first without thinking about it. It's the first time I've had to unclip in 'emergency', so I was pleased to see that I've managed to programme my muscle memory enough now!


----------



## bigmig (14 Jun 2014)

I put my first set of clipless pedals on today. SPD m530's. Haven't been out for a ride on them yet, will probably try them tomorrow. however I did a little practice in the garage first and I had a little practice moving out in our shared courtyard. I had 3 clipless moments in about 40 seconds. First in the garage by foolishly letting go of the wall, and then 2 more times in the yard. My excuse is that it was only a 5 metre roll so not enough time to think to get feet out.

I am now worried about going out especially as all the roads round my way have got roundabouts and there are at least 2 sets of lights for me to navigate before I get out into the proper open country lanes where I do most of my riding !!!!!!!!! how long does it take before you get used to having your feet anchored to the pedals ?


----------



## vickster (16 Jun 2014)

@bigmig you may have got used to them by now, but have a read of this thread which discusses your very question

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/how-long-to-get-used-to-clipless.158204/


----------



## bigmig (16 Jun 2014)

so I had my first ride out today with my cleats. No comedy falling over happened, but I was super cautious unclipping a good 25 to 30m before each round about. It was actually really comfortable. The only issue is that my times and speed took a hit because it took me ages to clip back in and I found myself constantly looking down while trying to do this so couldn't really drop the hammer. I guess it takes a bit of time to get used to where your foot goes to clip back in without having to look down. I do have double sided SPD pedals so it should get easier as I don't have to mess around trying to get the pedal the right way up !!

Definitely easier than I thought it would be though.


----------



## Binz (20 Jun 2014)

had spds 6 months and still have to remember to unclip in time. but you can just twist your foot so it unclips but don't lift your foot away, just leave it resting it at an angle on the pedal then when you pull away you clip it back in. (someone may have already said that, but I haven't read all 38 pages of this thread  )


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (20 Jun 2014)

I'm going to try out my Crank Brothers Eggbeaters on the MTB again.
Anything to stop my fiancee's lad from wanting to borrow it. Oops! Did I say that out loud?


----------



## moo (20 Jun 2014)

I had to replace my cleats recently and opted for the SH56 multi-release. I still only unclip to the side, but they do so far easier. The single side cleats were tight and got stuck a lot. I can now unclip after stopping without fear.


----------



## Vickie (10 Jul 2014)

Argh need help and in simple language as I am seriously new to all this. I have bought muddy fox shoes that have 4 screws on the bottom and shimono spd pedals that say I need to use only shimono cleats. Have I bought the wrong type of shoe or can I get something like an adaptor for the bottom of my shoe. If so what can I get? I don't remember my room mate having an adaptor on the bottom of his shoes and he bought the same ones as me. Please help.


----------



## bigmig (10 Jul 2014)

Vickie said:


> Argh need help and in simple language as I am seriously new to all this. I have bought muddy fox shoes that have 4 screws on the bottom and shimono spd pedals that say I need to use only shimono cleats. Have I bought the wrong type of shoe or can I get something like an adaptor for the bottom of my shoe. If so what can I get? I don't remember my room mate having an adaptor on the bottom of his shoes and he bought the same ones as me. Please help.



if they are the muddyfox-rbs200 shoes I think they are SPD-SL or LOOK cleats you need

if they are the muddyfox-tour-tbs100, you need SPD cleats

if they are the muddyfox-mtb100, you need SPD cleats

the code usually denotes if they arte road/touring/mtb shoes and you know then what cleats to get

road shoes usually need SPD-SL / LOOK compatible,
touring and mtb shoes take SPD (2 screws) cleat

I think there might be some shoes out there that can take either but I am not entirely sure.


----------



## Vickie (10 Jul 2014)

bigmig said:


> if they are the muddyfox-rbs200 shoes I think they are SPD-SL or LOOK cleats you need
> 
> if they are the muddyfox-tour-tbs100, you need SPD cleats
> 
> ...


Thanks!!!! 

Ended up going to my local cycling shop and they gave me the bits I needed for free! Just need to get used to them now!


----------



## Suffolk Cycling (30 Jul 2014)

Just remember to keep an eye on your cleats for wear - got mine replaced today as they had worn down quickly (matter of months) but I had wandered aroud in them too much!


----------



## Jhey (30 Jul 2014)

I got myself my first SPD setup today, came in the post, fitted it all, was out cycling and my ankle was hurting, so decided to get off and adjust, then I lost a cleat bolt :\ I'm useless lol, carried on tho, only issue I find is my feet seem to burn, going to try some padded inner-soles.

I got myself Shimano M530 SPD Trail MTB Pedals & Shimano M064 MTB Shoes.


----------



## iggibizzle (31 Jul 2014)

All this pedal talk is twisting my mind. I've been given a pair of ritchey mtb pedals that are spd fitment. They are going on my road bike and got my eye on shimano shoes with cleats. Do they fit ritchey pedals ok?


----------



## billymcq2 (5 Aug 2014)

Does anyone have an issue with SPD-SL pedals clicking/ticking as they go round?

I had a click click click click noise that I couldn't locate, or find the cause of when the bike was up on the rack, it was driving me mental the last few rides. Only coming from the right hand side. Tried a few things out and eventually got round to tightening the little adjusting screw in the pedal to make it harder to unclip. (it was at the loosest setting)

Went out on a ride last night, and it's gone!

Half way round, it started on the left hand side  at least I know whats causing it now.

Anyone else had this?


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Aug 2014)

billymcq2 said:


> Does anyone have an issue with SPD-SL pedals clicking/ticking as they go round?
> 
> I had a click click click click noise that I couldn't locate, or find the cause of when the bike was up on the rack, it was driving me mental the last few rides. Only coming from the right hand side. Tried a few things out and eventually got round to tightening the little adjusting screw in the pedal to make it harder to unclip. (it was at the loosest setting)
> 
> ...





Interesting. I have it on the left. I was going to have them stripped down, but I'll try that tonight.


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Aug 2014)

billymcq2 said:


> Does anyone have an issue with SPD-SL pedals clicking/ticking as they go round?
> 
> I had a click click click click noise that I couldn't locate, or find the cause of when the bike was up on the rack, it was driving me mental the last few rides. Only coming from the right hand side. Tried a few things out and eventually got round to tightening the little adjusting screw in the pedal to make it harder to unclip. (it was at the loosest setting)
> 
> ...




Didn't work.....


----------



## huwsparky (22 Aug 2014)

I bought my bike last week and made sure I had shoes and cleats sorted for my first ride. I think this possibly helps as I've not had any moments as it's all I've known I suppose.

Can be a bit fiddly clipping in though at times but I'm slowly getting the hang of it.


----------



## lesley_x (23 Aug 2014)

How quickly do spd cleats wear out? Is there anyway to tell before actual problems clipping in and out occur? I am walking a lot in my shoes I have noticed whether that be round shops, dismounting on the canal... I am worried they will wear prematurely and I'll have an off one day.

My shoes are wearing down (not touring type) quite rapidly. I love the type of shoe I'm wearing I find them comfier than touring shoes but may have to switch or invest in both.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Aug 2014)

lesley_x said:


> How quickly do spd cleats wear out? Is there anyway to tell before actual problems clipping in and out occur? I am walking a lot in my shoes I have noticed whether that be round shops, dismounting on the canal... I am worried they will wear prematurely and I'll have an off one day.
> 
> My shoes are wearing down (not touring type) quite rapidly. I love the type of shoe I'm wearing I find them comfier than touring shoes but may have to switch or invest in both.




If you mean MTB SPD metal cleats. Then the cleats will outlast your shoes. But when they do wear out, you notice that you unclip unintentionally. The cleats will last years.
If you mean SPD-L road style cleats, then not very long. A few months, dependent on how far you walk in them and put your foot down when unclipping.


----------



## lesley_x (23 Aug 2014)

ianrauk said:


> If you mean MTB SPD metal cleats. Then the cleats will outlast your shoes.
> If you mean SPD-L road style cleats, then not very long. A few months, dependent on how far you walk in them and put your foot down when unclipping.



I mean the MTB SPD type. I feel like I'm quite hard on the cleats and shoes. I often have to walk over rocky, gravelly areas and I can hear the rocks crunching against the metal. But you're prob right, will probably be replacing shoes at this rate before cleats! One summer in them and they look very tatty!


----------



## Gez73 (23 Aug 2014)

I used to near SPD cleats on a road shoe and worried about shearing the cleat bolts and not being able to ride in hard soled shoes with no cleats. So I opted for recessed cleats with touring/mbt style shoes with double sided pedals, just in case there should be a problem. Not noticed any wear on the cleats when recessed as you'd expect and the pedals mean any shoe 
can be worn. Worth considering how much walking you need to do and on what type of surface. Gez


----------



## Drago (31 Aug 2014)

I'm an MTB cleat man myself, though I use A525s on my road bikes. Walking is easier, I can wear any shoe with any bike. Like you, I wear touring shoes on my road bikes. I'm not a racer or time trialler, so they do me just dandy.


----------



## johorn (3 Sep 2014)

Oh nice memories I remember the clipping pedals from when I used to race as a kid.


----------



## doouk (28 Sep 2014)

Had my first ride with MTB cleats on a road bike. Still a struggle to clip. I unclip the wrong foot at one point and fell the opposite way into a bollard. My left pedal seem more difficult to unclip.


----------



## vickster (28 Sep 2014)

Do you have them set on the lowest tension? (both sides if something like an M520)

If struggling you could always invest in SH56 multi directional cleats


----------



## doouk (28 Sep 2014)

vickster said:


> Do you have them set on the lowest tension? (both sides if something like an M520)
> 
> If struggling you could always invest in SH56 multi directional cleats




I will adjust tension on my next ride. Fitted them without any adjustment.


----------



## vickster (28 Sep 2014)

Loosen them right off, not surprised can't unclip easily


----------



## Torvi (28 Sep 2014)

got a question, if i get myself clipless pedals, will i be able to ride a bike with them without spds on? I use my bike almost everyday, to and from work, daily shopping and rides and id really like to have spds but i couldnt really use them as i travel to work too and there i need to climb up and down on 3rd floor so cyclist shoes will be bit too much to handle wont it be? ive been thinking on those casual looking shoes with clips inside the lace but dunno how fair they will work in everyday use.

Any tips?

im currently looking at something like this pair:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/dzr-minna-spd-shoe-2014/rp-prod119744


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Sep 2014)

Torvi said:


> got a question, if i get myself clipless pedals, will i be able to ride a bike with them without spds on? I use my bike almost everyday, to and from work, daily shopping and rides and id really like to have spds but i couldnt really use them as i travel to work too and there i need to climb up and down on 3rd floor so cyclist shoes will be bit too much to handle wont it be? ive been thinking on those casual looking shoes with clips inside the lace but dunno how fair they will work in everyday use.
> 
> Any tips?
> 
> ...



You need some pedals that are SPD one side and flat the other.

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-a530-spd-single-sided-touring-pedals/


----------



## Torvi (29 Sep 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> You need some pedals that are SPD one side and flat the other.
> 
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-a530-spd-single-sided-touring-pedals/


i was actually looking at them but werent sure about if i can ride em in normal shoes, thanks


----------



## sgl5gjr (29 Sep 2014)

Just gone to M520's myself on the MTB and my new Roadie..... I decided to go down the get as much info on these pedals as possible and if they were indeed okay for road bikes...... glad I did and also glad I backed off the pedal tension (on both sides of the pedal & both pedals of course) So far.... easy to get on with and I favour my left foot to unclip first... so all is well and nope not fell off.......yet


----------



## vickster (29 Sep 2014)

Torvi said:


> i was actually looking at them but werent sure about if i can ride em in normal shoes, thanks


Some are pretty uncomfortable. Some like the m324 have a proper flat side. My a600 are way too small for use with normal shoes


----------



## Hugh Manatee (30 Sep 2014)

Hello. I'm just about to try Time Atac on one of the mountain bikes. Does anyone use these? Are they as good as SPD? Is it true that the cleats can fit either way around depending on how much float you want?


----------



## rd83 (1 Oct 2014)

Just had my first experience with Shimano R540 SPD SL pedals and it was postive. I've previously used the toe loop thingy on my hybrid so not too strange. Easy to clip in, easy to clip out (tempting fate!).


----------



## Torvi (2 Oct 2014)

ok so im stuck at chosing right pedals for myself and im having just two options, you have the final vote guys 

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-m324-combination-pedals/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-pd-t780-xt-mtb-spd-trekking-pedals/


----------



## terry_gardener (2 Oct 2014)

Torvi said:


> ok so im stuck at chosing right pedals for myself and im having just two options, you have the final vote guys
> 
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-m324-combination-pedals/
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-pd-t780-xt-mtb-spd-trekking-pedals/



personally i would pick the t780 simply because i prefer the looks. they both seem to get 4.6 rating from customers, but the m324 is £20 less


----------



## Binz (3 Oct 2014)

Of those 2 the t780 are the better pedal, as well as looks they also have sealed bearings so you won't need to service them like you would the m324. Not a major job to service pedals, you just need to repack the bearing grease every so often, but with the t780 you don't even need to do that.

as for walking in bike shoes, it depends on what shoes you get. If you get pure road shoes then the cleats will make walking awkward. The answer is to get touring shoes where part of the sole comes up either side of the cleat (or the cleat is recessed) so you can walk in them easier, or get mountain bike SPD shoes which are also designed to be walked in a bit.
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-mt34-spd-touring-cycle-shoes/ or
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-rt8...360461367&ci_src=18615224&ci_sku=5360461367uk or
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-m088-spd-mountain-bike-shoes/
whatever shoes you get, try them on 1st (I have rt82 and needed to go a size up as they are quite narrow)


----------



## Boon 51 (10 Nov 2014)

A clipless question for the girls...
Simple really how many of you girls ride clipless?


----------



## Cubist (10 Nov 2014)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Hello. I'm just about to try Time Atac on one of the mountain bikes. Does anyone use these? Are they as good as SPD? Is it true that the cleats can fit either way around depending on how much float you want?


Very possibly. I know that Crank Bros cleats can be swapped over onto the other shoe to give different float, and the engage/ release system looks very similar.


----------



## lesley_x (11 Nov 2014)

Boon 51 said:


> A clipless question for the girls...
> Simple really how many of you girls ride clipless?



I do  wouldn't ride any other way now.


----------



## Boon 51 (11 Nov 2014)

lesley_x said:


> I do  wouldn't ride any other way now.



Thanks lesley..
I was just wondering, as my step daughter and her friend want to get road bikes and I wondered what to say if they asked me next week when I'm visiting the UK.
Cheers


----------



## ianrauk (11 Nov 2014)

Boon 51 said:


> Thanks lesley..
> I was just wondering, as my step daughter and her friend want to get road bikes and I wondered what to say if they asked me next week when I'm visiting the UK.
> Cheers


The majority of the women on the FNR's all do. Prob's the same percentage as guys.


----------



## Boon 51 (11 Nov 2014)

ianrauk said:


> The majority of the women on the FNR's all do. Prob's the same percentage as guys.



Thanks.. I was unsure but I know what to say now..


----------



## Doc333 (30 Nov 2014)

Well I'm about to spend some time practicing with my new set up. Scared, apprehensive maybe and not too confident. I have had Shimano A600 SPD fitted and using Bontragger Soltice touring SPD shoes which is all a bit different from my usual toe clip set up.


----------



## Doc333 (30 Nov 2014)

Stopped 3 times to make adjustments and by the time i got home I felt fairly confident. No town work though and only had 3 sets of lights to cope with, but even though I clipped out early I reckon I still look like Bambi on ice. Wish the pedals would fall the right way to make it easy to clip in, because these seem to drop under every time i clip out, meaning I have to look and tease the pedal when I really want to speed up away from traffic lights etc. Uphill starts may be an issue until I get the hang too.

However I think once I get the hang of it I'm going to like it, as my average speed increased today, and that's with 3 stops and i punctured half mile from home so crawled in


----------



## sgl5gjr (19 Dec 2014)

I was shocked at the prices Go Outdoors and Halfords are charging for SPD pedals....... a total fail IMHO.... 

Go Outdoors did say they would price match Decathlon plus a 10% reduction ......and I see Halfords have an own brand SPD pedal ...still £4 more than Shimano's at Decathlon/CRC..... and Halfords have Shimano SPD's at 3 times the price that Decathlon charge

Locally at the moment we have a Halfords with less than helpful/qualified staff and a LBC who charge top retail prices for kit/cycles and when I went for an 80mm stem for a Ladies road bike (needed it for a bike fitting for a friend who has just got a new Road Bike).... shrugged and said sorry not got one... Halfords said.... they don't make them..... Chain reaction delivered said Deda item in 24 hrs...and at top price too...... 
I hear on the grapevine though that there is a imminent Cycle spares and service guy coming locally.... hopefully he'll not be greedy and shake up the local cycle market and those bikes which have been slung into the back of the shed as the owners are shocked to pay £15 for brakes, when they could get the parts for less than that price, will be fixed and used again...... Mr Ranty man had spoken lol


----------



## clf (1 Feb 2015)

Quick couple of questions about double sided pedals. How do they work, how are they weighted? Which side would tend to be up, would I have to go through turning the pedal every time I wanted to clip in? 

I'm thinking of going clipless on my hybrid for commuting, but wouldn't want to change shoes if I was to pop out to the shop, (and by shop I mean pub) so quite fancy a double sided pedal set up, are they practical?


----------



## shadow master (1 Feb 2015)

clf said:


> Quick couple of questions about double sided pedals. How do they work, how are they weighted? Which side would tend to be up, would I have to go through turning the pedal every time I wanted to clip in?
> 
> I'm thinking of going clipless on my hybrid for commuting, but wouldn't want to change shoes if I was to pop out to the shop, (and by shop I mean pub) so quite fancy a double sided pedal set up, are they practical?


You would be best with shimano pd324,SPD clip one side,standard pedal the other,well go do a budget version,watch out for the famous online retailers trick of discounting the pedals,because they have taken the cleats out of the box that should be included!


----------



## Gez73 (1 Feb 2015)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...spd-trekking-clipless-mtb-pedals/rp-prod67250
These are the pedals I use on all my bikes. Very comfortable and made of metal too. Double sided and used with a recessed cleat. Currently much cheaper than before and cleats included.


----------



## Evogirl (15 Feb 2015)

Evening people
I'm wondering if anybody can help me? Every time I ride for over an hour I get excruciating pain in my right foot it occurs in the left but nowhere near as bad. Seems to be in the ball of my foot region and it's bad enough that I have go get off the bike and do some calf stretches to try to relieve the pain. Would insteps in my shoes help??


----------



## Browser (18 Mar 2015)

Binz said:


> Of those 2 the t780 are the better pedal, as well as looks they also have sealed bearings so you won't need to service them like you would the m324. Not a major job to service pedals, you just need to repack the bearing grease every so often, but with the t780 you don't even need to do that.


 
Don't get confused by the mention of 'sealed' bearings on anything, this hjust means there's some sort of sealing arrangement which limits the amount of crap/water getting intot he bearings. Looking on the Shimano webpage is says the T780s have 'Sealed mechanism and serviceable cup & cone bearings', indicating that they aren't _cartridge_ bearings, which would be the type one wouldn't need to service.
Shame 'cos Id've been interested otherwise.

http://www.shimano-lifestylegear.com/gl/fw/products/pedal/021pd_t780.php


----------



## lord_humungus (26 Mar 2015)

This answers any question I had but couldn't find it or understand it online. Thank you


----------



## Cyclist33 (6 Apr 2015)

All I can add is, they're a bloody liability when commixed with an assertive border collie!


----------



## mick1836 (16 Apr 2015)

the snail said:


> Good stuff Kevestan, two things I'd add: Adjust the tension on the pedal so that it's easy to engage/disengage but not too loose. Also make sure the bolts holding the cleats on are done up tight, or a clipless moment is guaranteed when the bolts come loose!



Would you recommend using Locktite on the bolts if so which one there are quite a few with differing levels of strength see this link >> http://www.loctite.co.uk/loctite-4087.htm?primaryFacet=00000002MQ,0000000389#


----------



## Andrew chance (21 Apr 2015)

Evogirl said:


> Evening people
> I'm wondering if anybody can help me? Every time I ride for over an hour I get excruciating pain in my right foot it occurs in the left but nowhere near as bad. Seems to be in the ball of my foot region and it's bad enough that I have go get off the bike and do some calf stretches to try to relieve the pain. Would insteps in my shoes help??


I suspect Evogirl your cleats aren't set up properly. A couple of things to consider 40 percent of the population have legs of different lengths not noticeableto the naked eye but a physical fact, also a lot of people naturally walk slighty pigeon footed ,equally their natural gait may mean there feet turn outwards, and of course not necessarily in equal measure. Then we have cause and effect ..a problem with hip rotation may manifest itself in the knees or lower back. Best cure is a bike fit..But can be expensive so what is the homemade remedy ? Sit on a table and totally relax your legs, let them dangle and see which way your feet naturally point. replicate that on the cleats to the pedal..you may find it helps. If you think about it if one of your feet naturally turns in but the foot is cleated straight ahead, multiply high cadence on a typical ride you are putting undue strain on muscles in effect asking the foot to adopt position which isn't natural to it .
I hope this helps a little 
Andy


----------



## Spoked Wheels (22 Apr 2015)

With practice, unclipping becomes second nature. One can see this in emergency stops of which I've had a couple in the last year. 

I bought a pair of spd shoes from Aldi 2 years ago at the same time I got new pedals and I nearly had a few embarrassing moments. I blamed the pedals initially but I found out the shoes were the problem. I've had Aldi shoes before and they were ok for a year. I bought better ones for about £60 and they made a big difference. I like the very firm sole.

I wouldn't like to ride far without my SPD pedals now.


----------



## iamRayRay (22 Apr 2015)

Ah yes, I remember my first clip in fall / fail.

I was coasting next to my (then wife-to-be_ practicing clipping in and out. Then we went a bit slow at one point and I simply - in slow motion - leant over and splatted on the ground to my left. The bruise was magnificent and the pride was left somewhere between that concrete slab and the bush that broke my fall.


----------



## double0jedi (4 May 2015)

I just ditched my clipless pedals. They were Shimano A530 pedels, which i brought after much reading and advice from others that clipless would improve performance. 
I brought them in January and I had a three clipless moments. One was quite comical and was when I was testing how to release, I was holding on to a wall for stability and let go. 
But the last one was quite serious and really rocked my confidence. I was going up a hill on a country lane, the side of the road dropped away quickly and was very steep. As I was coming up to the top of the hill which was on a corner a there was a van parked on the opposite side of the road, the driver was on the phone. I checked to see what was coming and as it was clear carried on, then a FEDEX van flew around the corner and saw the parked van and pulled out to go around it, and right towards me. I instinctively braked and went to put my foot down. I fell right of the side of the road, further than the normal ninety degrees , hurt my neck and shoulder quite badly. 

I have tried to use the clipless pedals since but each time I use them, I will be honest, I crap myself. I am scared to death of them. Tried for a couple of months to get back into sync with them but never go my confidence back. Put my standard pedals back on the bike today and went for a ride. Loved it. 

I can have seen the benefit fo them, but not for me I am afraid.


----------



## terry_gardener (8 May 2015)

double0jedi said:


> I just ditched my clipless pedals. They were Shimano A530 pedels, which i brought after much reading and advice from others that clipless would improve performance.
> I brought them in January and I had a three clipless moments. One was quite comical and was when I was testing how to release, I was holding on to a wall for stability and let go.
> But the last one was quite serious and really rocked my confidence. I was going up a hill on a country lane, the side of the road dropped away quickly and was very steep. As I was coming up to the top of the hill which was on a corner a there was a van parked on the opposite side of the road, the driver was on the phone. I checked to see what was coming and as it was clear carried on, then a FEDEX van flew around the corner and saw the parked van and pulled out to go around it, and right towards me. I instinctively braked and went to put my foot down. I fell right of the side of the road, further than the normal ninety degrees , hurt my neck and shoulder quite badly.
> 
> ...



i tried them and didn't like them either tried several times but still didn't get on well with them so reverted back to standard pedals.


----------



## HertzvanRental (12 May 2015)

I like clueless pedals but, having arthritic knees, have had a few ooh-er moments,
particularly toward the end of a long ride, swivelling the legs to unclip. I think I shall also revert to standard.


----------



## mick1836 (13 May 2015)

Have fitted the pedals together with the plastic clip in platform so still using as a 'normal' pedal, still working up the courage to wear my new shoes with cleats clipped in


----------



## mick1836 (27 May 2015)

Just been reading in the Face Book group The Bike Bible https://www.facebook.com/groups/thebikebible/ 
of riders coming to grief when using clipless pedals, now I know from reading the comments within these FAQ pages that you need to practice clipping & un-clipping when approaching junctions,traffic lights and other road hazards




but I'm getting the message that its when the unexpected happens is when you are likely to get caught out.


----------



## RegG (2 Aug 2015)

I have read through the many pages of this thread with interest but now feel even more confused about whether I should go for road shoes/cleats/pedals  . I have recently got back into cycling and bought a Giant Defy 0 a few weeks ago. At the moment it has ordinary pedals but I have been considering upgrading to Shimano PDR 540 SPD/SL road pedals and cleats combined with some Shimano RO88 or RO107 shoes..... The cycling I do is mainly around the countryside with only a small amount of urban traffic to contend with. Although I am just the wrong side of 60 I am reasonably fit and have no issues with joint pain etc so think I would be ok unclipping etc. 

Would I be wasting my money on shoes and pedals or would I notice real benefits?


----------



## Gez73 (2 Aug 2015)

Hi @RegG I only use spd cleats and shoes with a recessed cleat, actually the M088 which is the MBT version of the shoes you mention. I would recommend going for it and seeing how you go. There will always be a market for the kit should it not suit. You could always try the SPD/SL and if it doesn't suit try regular spd with the same shoe as me. Let us know how you get on Gez


----------



## RegG (4 Aug 2015)

Gez73 said:


> Hi @RegG I only use spd cleats and shoes with a recessed cleat, actually the M088 which is the MBT version of the shoes you mention. I would recommend going for it and seeing how you go. There will always be a market for the kit should it not suit. You could always try the SPD/SL and if it doesn't suit try regular spd with the same shoe as me. Let us know how you get on Gez


Thanks Gez73. I have plumped for the Shimano r107 shoes with the Shimano SPD-SL pedals. Shoes have had to be ordered in my size so will be a few days before I get to try them. Will try hard not to have the 'inevitable' embarrassing moment!


----------



## Gez73 (4 Aug 2015)

They are not inevitable, just likely in the very early stages. Some people have none, some a few. You will be fine. I narrated my commute to myself when I started using cleats. A running commentary on possible reasons to unclip if you follow. Whatever works. Keep the tension loose until you get used to them to give yourself maximum get out time. Do let us know how you get on 'mishaps' and all! ☺Gez


----------



## Glass Kites (6 Aug 2015)

I made the switch to clipless this week, and done some quick testing up and down our driveway - figuring out clipping in/out, just against the wall (which was necessary!)

I've altered the tension on the pedals so in theory they should be on the easiest release tension. But the whole 'unclipping' process is still quite clunky/forceful. Is that normal?

Going to take them for a test out on the roads later this evening. Fully expecting some bruising.


----------



## Glass Kites (7 Aug 2015)

Well, I went out on them last night (clipless pedals) for a quick 20miles just to try them out. Didn't fall over. No close calls either. Also added an extra 2mph to my average


----------



## RegG (7 Aug 2015)

Fitted my clipless pedals last night and got the bike out this morning for my first ride. Great!! No problems unclipping, more so with clipping in the second pedal having pulled away but found that if I don't look down at the pedal it goes in easier!! Not sure if it is going to improve my average speed yet until I go out on my own - my partner is still building her confidence. At least there were no embarrassing (or painful) moments! As for the Shimano R107 shoes (from Wiggle) they are very comfortable and look good.


----------



## Glass Kites (7 Aug 2015)

Yeah, I agree with you re: easier to clip back in without looking. Seems much easier than my straps were, as the weight of them seemed to make them hang upside down each time. But with the clipless, they seem to hang vertically almost, which is handy.

Mentally - going clipless also feels like a big step for me!


----------



## J1888 (9 Aug 2015)

Rather stupidly I decided to try and clip my new SPD-SL shoes into my new pedals, before attaching the new pedals to the bike.

Now, I can't get the shoe free from the pedal-any idea?!?


----------



## ianrauk (9 Aug 2015)

Attach the pedal to the bike


----------



## J1888 (9 Aug 2015)

thanks Ian, that's what I was thinking.

Changing pedals ain't as straightforward as I thought, this might take me a while! :-)


----------



## tfg71 (13 Aug 2015)

bought a pair of cycle shoes to see how I get on. luckily managed to get a pair of 2nd hand ones that don't even look like they have been used. they are have from what I can tell holes for 3 bolt and 2 bolt cleats. there are spd cleats fitted ( 2bolt) and I am looking at pedals to try . Came across these PD-T420 by shimano and was wondering if anyone has used them ? .


----------



## mustang1 (13 Aug 2015)

Make this a sticky!


----------



## J1888 (19 Aug 2015)

First commute on the SPD-SLs this morning, gave it a practice run last night.

One or two hairy moments, but the main issue I'm having is clipping my foot back in; I eventually get in, but it's not good to be faffing around in busy London!!

I'm hoping that I'll get the hang of it quickly.


----------



## Glass Kites (19 Aug 2015)

I switched over a couple of weeks back and haven't had any issues. Done about 200miles with them and haven't had any near falls or anything like that.
It is a bit of a pain when I get off the bike for a break and need to walk though as it difficult to walk/and I look daft.
People say you do get more power out of them because you can pull the pedal up as well as pushing down. This probably does have a small impact during normal cycling, but there are times when I decide to just pull up and not push down at all - just to give a different part of my leg some work. The pulling/pushing at the same time definitely adds speed to sprints - but burns my legs out really quickly!
Overall though, I wouldn't go back to straps/clips and would recommend the switch.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (19 Aug 2015)

I'm not sure this will add a great deal, but anyhew, here's a guide I have just published on clipless cycling shoes for beginners - http://lucky-x.com/cycling-shoes-buying-the-right-pair/


----------



## J1888 (19 Aug 2015)

Got a bit better on the way home - still struggled to clip in a few times but after stopping off, once I relaxed and clipped-in slower and more deliberately, I had more success. Hopefully tomorrow will be even better.

Loved the ride once clipped-in btw


----------



## J1888 (19 Aug 2015)

Ps I think i should have maybe gone spd instead of spd-sl


----------



## J1888 (20 Aug 2015)

Meh - I'm finding it too hard to clip in to the spd sl pedals - just not practical when commuting in London. 

Do you think SPDs would be better? Ie easier to get into?


----------



## Gez73 (20 Aug 2015)

I commute in spd pedals and recessed cleats. Dead easy to engage and release too. Spd-sl would not suit my commute and seem far more useful for road cycling where you are less likely to need to clip in and out quite so much. Whatever suits your needs I guess. Gez


----------



## ianrauk (20 Aug 2015)

SPD over SPD-SL every time for commuting.
One of the reasons being that you will be buying SPD-SL cleats on a very regular basis due to wear, it can become very expensive to keep replacing. With SPD, your shoes will wear out before the cleats.


----------



## J1888 (20 Aug 2015)

Thanks guys - I've whacked the flat pedals back on but will get some SPDs next week - luckily my shoes take both SPD and SPD-SL


----------



## GuyBoden (27 Aug 2015)

I've been many years off a road bike, I've always used clips, so can you tell me what's the disadvantage of using clips to clip-less.

Edit: because I may change to clip-less.


----------



## Glass Kites (27 Aug 2015)

I always found it more of a faff trying to get my feet back into the footstraps personally.


----------



## RegG (30 Aug 2015)

I've had my Shimano SPD-SL's for about a month now and would not change them. I find them easy to clip in and out of and have not (yet!) had any embarrassing moments. Not sure if they have improved my times etc as I don't go out trying to beat previous times but I do find them easy to use and comfortable with the Shimano R107 road shoes.


----------



## Gert Lush (5 Sep 2015)

Managed to lose three of the bolts holding my adapter plate to the shoe on my ride today. Had a very awkward and painful ride home holding my shoes and riding in socks. Luckily I was only a couple of miles away from my house and not as far as I had planned to be. 

Have emailed Wiggle to see if I can snag some replacements but otherwise not sure where I can get them from.


----------



## Tin Pot (5 Sep 2015)

Gert Lush said:


> Managed to lose three of the bolts holding my adapter plate to the shoe on my ride today. Had a very awkward and painful ride home



<stunned>

How?


----------



## Gert Lush (5 Sep 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> <stunned>
> 
> How?



The only thing I think may have happened is that the times when I was struggling to clip in worked them loose. They were tight when I left.


----------



## screenman (5 Sep 2015)

Not so tight when they fell out, I use a little Loctite.


----------



## Gert Lush (5 Sep 2015)

screenman said:


> Not so tight when they fell out, I use a little Loctite.



Apparently not. I shall be using some of that when I source some replacements.


----------



## Gert Lush (6 Sep 2015)

Update: Wiggle are sending a replacement free of charge.


----------



## Glass Kites (7 Sep 2015)

Anyone know when cleats should be replaced?

Do you replace them when they just _look_ battered. Or will they eventually stop clipping in/out?


----------



## Gez73 (7 Sep 2015)

Glass Kites said:


> Anyone know when cleats should be replaced?
> 
> Do you replace them when they just _look_ battered. Or will they eventually stop clipping in/out?


Depends on whether or not you walk on them, the recessed ones should last ages but others will wear out quicker if subject to walking on them. Replace before the fixing bolts get too damaged to be removed or when the clip in/out becomes too easy and you find yourself not able to remain clipped in easily. I only use recessed spd on a mountain bike type shoe so never needed to replace. Gez


----------



## Glass Kites (8 Sep 2015)

SPD-SLs. Mine are looking a bit rough, but still work fine. There are yellow parts on the bottom, which I'm assuming may be a sign of wear once they're gone?


----------



## Gez73 (8 Sep 2015)

No idea about wear indicators on spd-sl cleats but they are common so should be more useful contributors along shortly. Gez


----------



## Grumpyfatman (20 Sep 2015)

When my regular SPD clips are worn it starts becoming very easy to clip out unintentionally. Really not sure about SPD-sl's though, I've never used them.

Most clipless riders have had 'accidents', my last one was Thursday just gone. It was my own actions that unbalanced me but I couldn't concentrate on unclipping as I was concentrating on not hitting steel fencing. It's been years since my last clipless accident before this one though. This time a buckled front wheel and some bruises were what I have to show for myself. 
Still it really isn't that bad, I far prefer riding with the clips to riding without. I feel far more connected to the bike, but I personally use a pair of mixed pedals so I can ride with and without the SPD shoes


----------



## rjb70Stoke (29 Sep 2015)

Another step forward today, riding in cycling shoes with SPD-SL cleats and clipless pedals. Was quite nervous for the first few yards, and when the first junction came, unclipping was fine. The clipping back in was just disastrous!!! I must have gone 50 yards trying to clip in the cleats, I was getting a little anxious to say the least.

Fortunately as the day wore on clipping in got easier and it has to be said the sense of extra power from the legs makes it worth the effort.


----------



## the_craig (6 Nov 2015)

Made the switch to clipless pedals this week. I don't know if it's because I have new shoes and new pedals, but I certainly feel like I'm better on the bike. Went for SPD-SL pedals and got a pair of DHB shoes. 

However, I have lost a screw and square washer from my cleats already. I can get screws online but I'm struggling to get the square washer. 

Do I really need the washer or can I just use a screw on its own? 
And until they come, am I safe to just use the cleats secured with only two bolts rather than three?


----------



## Brian Stacks (24 Nov 2015)

Clip less moments I've had a few over the last twelve months. The worst was when I couldn'tunclip in time and went into my friends back wheel which cost me £160 to replace. I would definitely recommend to unclip before a junction!


----------



## simongt (29 Nov 2015)

All my bikes have Shimano M515 SPDs and the only issue as such that I have is when I unclip one foot at lights, junctions etc., from fifty plus years of habit, it is ALWAYS the left foot that comes off. So this means that the left SPD will wear out faster that the right - at least in theory - ! I have tried right foot unclip, but the left foot habit is so ingrained, it's going to take a LOT of practise before I'd be fluid with it. And also I tend to push off right footed.
Obviously I can't swap pedals round, so can one buy single new pedals I wonder - ? At least M515s are double sided, so they take twice as long to wear out - !


----------



## themosquitoking (29 Nov 2015)

simongt said:


> All my bikes have Shimano M515 SPDs and the only issue as such that I have is when I unclip one foot at lights, junctions etc., from fifty plus years of habit, it is ALWAYS the left foot that comes off. So this means that the left SPD will wear out faster that the right - at least in theory - ! I have tried right foot unclip, but the left foot habit is so ingrained, it's going to take a LOT of practise before I'd be fluid with it. And also I tend to push off right footed.
> Obviously I can't swap pedals round, so can one buy single new pedals I wonder - ? At least M515s are double sided, so they take twice as long to wear out - !


If you draw around our cleat positions on your shoes you can swap the left and right cleat around regularly and easily to help even up the wear rate.


----------



## Racheluk (2 Dec 2015)

I've only ever used MTB SPDs not road cleats, but have (luckily!) never not managed to unclip in time.. am surprised how may people won't ride clipped in as it scares them, but are quite happy to ride with toe clips and straps, which terrifies me! No way I'd manage to pull my foot backwards in time.. twisting is so much easier.. Just start on a soft surface with no traffic/distractions, and after a while you'll feel loads safer clipped in than you ever did on flats, especially if you ride MTB, no more scraped shins!


----------



## Jody (2 Dec 2015)

simongt said:


> it is ALWAYS the left foot that comes off. So this means that the left SPD will wear out faster that the right - at least in theory - !



My original SPD's are 28+ years old and not worn out yet. Cleats might wear but the pedal should keep going for a while.


----------



## Jody (2 Dec 2015)

simongt said:


> it is ALWAYS the left foot that comes off. So this means that the left SPD will wear out faster that the right - at least in theory - !



My original SPD's are 28+ years old and not worn out yet. Cleats might wear but the pedal should keep going for a while.


----------



## Gert Lush (8 Dec 2015)

I'm a doofus! I only just realised that with SPD-SL pedals the cleat sits in the gap on the pedals and not under the built up bit! I always thought the pedals went the other way around! Doh!


----------



## screenman (8 Dec 2015)

Does anyone who has ridden with them for a while actually ever think about unclipping?


----------



## Licramite (5 Jan 2016)

screenman said:


> Does anyone who has ridden with them for a while actually ever think about unclipping?



yep - I have fallen off so many times because of the damn clips, this year for the sake of my battered body , they is coming off.

They is fine when your all fresh and bouncy and alert , but when your knackered and hanging on by your chin strap they catch me out every bloody time.
They may give me some extra speed but they is not worth the damage. hell I don't go fast enough to justify them anyway.


----------



## screenman (5 Jan 2016)

Licramite said:


> yep - I have fallen off so many times because of the damn clips, this year for the sake of my battered body , they is coming off.
> 
> They is fine when your all fresh and bouncy and alert , but when your knackered and hanging on by your chin strap they catch me out every bloody time.
> They may give me some extra speed but they is not worth the damage. hell I don't go fast enough to justify them anyway.



Do you drive a car? if so when was the last time you thought about putting your foot on the clutch and easing it out whilst feedin extra throttle on.


----------



## RamirezAGC (12 Jan 2016)

Thanks for the beginners guide. Tonight I'm embracing the cleats and installing them since buying them months ago. As I'm mainly using a turbo trainer at the moment I thought is would give me plenty of practise whilst being tightly clamped in


----------



## Swifty (22 Jan 2016)

First attempt this weekend with new shoes and pedals .should I shorten my normal 30 mile trip or just go for it and hope I don't fall off at a junction have been practicing unclipping but I imagine it's different out on the road .any advice?


----------



## Garry A (22 Jan 2016)

Go for it, you get into the habit of unclipping when coming up to junctions and lights. When I had switched to flats on another bike a while back I found myself going to unclip out of habit. You can unclip pretty quick when you need to in a panic


----------



## Swifty (22 Jan 2016)

Won't have to worry about traffic lights they are a bit rare around where I go just a bit worried about the first time I have to stop in a hurry


----------



## Brian Stacks (22 Jan 2016)

Try to practice in a car park a few times whilst on your own and before you set off.


----------



## Swifty (24 Jan 2016)

First outing of just over 22 miles with the clips felt ok no dramas lots of practice before going out and only one set of traffic lights which were on green liked the feel of them so quite happy


----------



## Yorkyred (25 Jan 2016)

Can I ask, I'm just using a pair of trail shoes to ride just now. Can you actually use cycling shoes as they are without the clip in pedals ? Not really got the extra money just now and wonder if I just pick up a second hand pair of shoes to get me going.


----------



## Gez73 (25 Jan 2016)

An MBT type shoe with a recessed cleat in the sole can be used on normal flat pedals. You could try to find shoes but you may as well get the pedals too and see how you get on. What shoe size are you? Try posting in the wanted section of the classifieds.


----------



## Yorkyred (25 Jan 2016)

Gez73 said:


> An MBT type shoe with a recessed cleat in the sole can be used on normal flat pedals. You could try to find shoes but you may as well get the pedals too and see how you get on. What shoe size are you? Try posting in the wanted section of the classifieds.


I'm an 8.5, don't think I have the ability to post on the wanted section just yet though. Still waiting on enough posts just now.


----------



## Gez73 (25 Jan 2016)

Fair enough, you might as well get pedal and shoe if you want to try clipless. Cycling shoes work best when clipped in. Keep posting here and you will get sorted in no time. Clips not as scary as you might think but some options are better than others for a first time using clipless. Gez


----------



## bikeman66 (25 Jan 2016)

Yorkyred said:


> Can I ask, I'm just using a pair of trail shoes to ride just now. Can you actually use cycling shoes as they are without the clip in pedals ? Not really got the extra money just now and wonder if I just pick up a second hand pair of shoes to get me going.


Wiggle have entry level Shimano clipless mountain bike pedals for about £17-18, which is a good deal. Got my son a pair last year and they work just fine. Wiggle also have some pretty reasonably priced shoes too. My son has the dhb ones for about £32-33, and again, they are pretty good. A bit chunky maybe, but functionally excellent.

I use the same pedals on both my mountain bikes and my road bike (Time ATAC's) so that I don't have to fork out for two pairs of shoes. Pure roadies might have a fit when they see MTB pedals on a road bike, but it works for me.

You should be fine using most MTB type shoes with flat pedals, but if you can afford to shell out £17-18 for some entry level pedals, I think you'll really appreciate the difference they can make to your cycling.


----------



## Brian Stacks (26 Jan 2016)

You could also try sports direct who sell a small selection of shoes and cleats for a very reasonable price


----------



## Yorkyred (26 Jan 2016)

Brian Stacks said:


> You could also try sports direct who sell a small selection of shoes and cleats for a very reasonable price


Ok cheers


----------



## Gez73 (26 Jan 2016)

I have a pair of these in the shed. They are the same on each side but can be used without cleated shoes. The mechanism can still be felt under normal shoes but is not too intrusive. Used but still useful. Have shoes too that might just fit. They are an 8 but a loose fitting 8. You might get away with them just to try for a bit. Let me know if you want to try them snd I will dig them out and get them to you. If they don't suit, we have a free stuff section in the classified area. Gez


----------



## Yorkyred (26 Jan 2016)

Gez73 said:


> I have a pair of these in the shed. They are the same on each side but can be used without cleated shoes. The mechanism can still be felt under normal shoes but is not too intrusive. Used but still useful. Have shoes too that might just fit. They are an 8 but a loose fitting 8. You might get away with them just to try for a bit. Let me know if you want to try them snd I will dig them out and get them to you. If they don't suit, we have a free stuff section in the classified area. Gez


That's really good of you, yes please.
Mark


----------



## Gez73 (26 Jan 2016)

You can messsge me your address, use the pm function. Click on my name and 'start a conversation' Will post them as soon as I can. Would appreciate postage costs though? Let me know if you want to proceed and I will send them then advise on postage. Gez


----------



## Gez73 (27 Jan 2016)

@Yorkyred



I will get these off tomorrow. I have put copper grease on them to avoid seizing. The pedals have a hex key opening on the back so you don't need a thin spanner afterall. I was not sure about that. Remember Left pedal is reverse threaded! Get help or ask here if unsure. Will let you know postage cost once sent. Take care, Gez


----------



## Yorkyred (27 Jan 2016)

Gez73 said:


> @Yorkyred
> View attachment 117154
> I will get these off tomorrow. I have put copper grease on them to avoid seizing. The pedals have a hex key opening on the back so you don't need a thin spanner afterall. I was not sure about that. Remember Left pedal is reverse threaded! Get help or ask here if unsure. Will let you know postage cost once sent. Take care, Gez


Many thanks


----------



## leedsmick (3 Feb 2016)

Practicing clipping in and out is a right laugh......helped my afternoon conference calls go quick anyway


----------



## Stevec047 (3 Feb 2016)

I have just got a pair of shimano spd a530's clip one side flat on the other and have paired them up with a pair of specialzed mtb shoes.

Currently just practicing on the turbo before I venture out on the road but really impressed with them.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Feb 2016)

Stevec047 said:


> I have just got a pair of shimano spd a530's clip one side flat on the other and have paired them up with a pair of specialzed mtb shoes.
> 
> Currently just practicing on the turbo before I venture out on the road but really impressed with them.
> View attachment 117848
> ...



The most 'challenging' time is not when you're out, you tend to be more focused then but when you pull up at home  DAMHIKT

PS. did I mention I live opposite a pub where the smokers tend to congregate on the carpark at the front.


----------



## Stevec047 (4 Feb 2016)

raleighnut said:


> The most 'challenging' time is not when you're out, you tend to be more focused then but when you pull up at home  DAMHIKT
> 
> PS. did I mention I live opposite a pub where the smokers tend to congregate on the carpark at the front.


Oh now that is embarrassing don't mind falling over in the middle of the country side but right outside a pub as your home must out a dampener on a nice ride out?


----------



## steveindenmark (4 Feb 2016)

Joe Blow is mine. I have been using it for about 3 years and works very well.


----------



## RichardB (4 Feb 2016)

I bought a pair of the Aldi cycling shoes when they were on offer, and decided to give clipless a try (I'm a firm believer in toe-clips 'n' straps). I got some Shimano A530s and put them on the Dawes. It was only this week that I have been able to try them out. First impressions, great. I like the feeling of being 'locked in' and I didn't have any problems releasing (and remembering to do so). A couple of things:

1. It would be good to be able to adjust the cleats while riding, to get the foot position exactly right. But if you leave the cleats slightly loose, you can't unclip them from the pedals. Don't ask ... I think for me it will be a case of adjust and try, several times until I get them right. They are almost there at the moment, but I need them about 1/4" further back (ball of foot over the spindle) and pointing slightly inwards. Does that sound about right to people?

2. I have both pedals set to the minimum tension as a starter setting. No problems staying clipped in, but the left pedal takes a lot more effort to release than the right one. Anything I am missing?


----------



## Jaykun85 (28 Feb 2016)

sadly i had a clipless moment on my MTB approaching a hill in the wrong gear went to a standstill and couldn't unclip in time so went straight down onto my knee. Though trying not to look too embarrassed i laughed at the guy watching this super embarrassing moment who started laughing to..
I quickly got up and started cycling the last 4 miles home. Only to realise when reaching home i had half of the path impaled in my knee.


----------



## Innes (10 Mar 2016)

RichardB said:


> I bought a pair of the Aldi cycling shoes when they were on offer, and decided to give clipless a try (I'm a firm believer in toe-clips 'n' straps). I got some Shimano A530s and put them on the Dawes. It was only this week that I have been able to try them out. First impressions, great. I like the feeling of being 'locked in' and I didn't have any problems releasing (and remembering to do so). A couple of things:
> 
> 1. It would be good to be able to adjust the cleats while riding, to get the foot position exactly right. But if you leave the cleats slightly loose, you can't unclip them from the pedals. Don't ask ... I think for me it will be a case of adjust and try, several times until I get them right. They are almost there at the moment, but I need them about 1/4" further back (ball of foot over the spindle) and pointing slightly inwards. Does that sound about right to people?
> 
> 2. I have both pedals set to the minimum tension as a starter setting. No problems staying clipped in, but the left pedal takes a lot more effort to release than the right one. Anything I am missing?


I also bought these shoes, just tried them but I seem to be seriously "toe in". Can I adjust them to bring my toes out, but it seems the only adjustment is front to back. Any thoughts?


----------



## screenman (10 Mar 2016)

Innes said:


> I also bought these shoes, just tried them but I seem to be seriously "toe in". Can I adjust them to bring my toes out, but it seems the only adjustment is front to back. Any thoughts?



Are you sure on that? can you give us a picture please. My Aldi shoes adjust the same as my far more expensive one's do.


----------



## Innes (10 Mar 2016)

screenman said:


> Are you sure on that? can you give us a picture please. My Aldi shoes adjust the same as my far more expensive one's do.


----------



## RichardB (10 Mar 2016)

Aldi shoes ... Bear in mind that this is the first pair of clip-type shoes I have had, but there seems to be plenty of leeway with the screws slightly loose to adjust the angle as well as front-to-back. The problem I had was leaving them loose (to get the position and 'toe-in' just right) meant that it was impossible to unclip them as the cleat was moving in its mount rather than springing out. I had to take the shoes off and take them off the pedals manually. I guesstimated it and they work fine, but I think getting it 100% right will involve trial and error - screw them up tight, ride, take them off, adjust, screw them up tight ... and so on.


----------



## RichardB (10 Mar 2016)

Another thing ... I went out on the bike the other day wearing ordinary trainers, and the A350 pedals work just as well with normal shoes (using the correct side, of course). So they are genuinely dual-purpose. Very impressed with them.


----------



## Innes (10 Mar 2016)

RichardB said:


> Another thing ... I went out on the bike the other day wearing ordinary trainers, and the A350 pedals work just as well with normal shoes (using the correct side, of course). So they are genuinely dual-purpose. Very impressed with them.


I just don't see how to adjust the angle, the only movement I get is front to back.


----------



## Gert Lush (10 Mar 2016)

Innes said:


> I just don't see how to adjust the angle, the only movement I get is front to back.



I think you just turn the cleat itself, rather than the part in the shoe.


----------



## Innes (10 Mar 2016)

Gert Lush said:


> I think you just turn the cleat itself, rather than the part in the shoe.


Don't think so mate, if you check the foto, there's no way to do that. Probably just try to get used to it.


----------



## RichardB (10 Mar 2016)

Can't see the photo (blocked at work) and I am 13 miles away from the shoes, but as I recall it there was a fair amount of adjustment possible before tightening the screws, as the holes in the cleat were elongated.


----------



## Innes (11 Mar 2016)

RichardB said:


> Can't see the photo (blocked at work) and I am 13 miles away from the shoes, but as I recall it there was a fair amount of adjustment possible before tightening the screws, as the holes in the cleat were elongated.


I think I've sorted it, as RichardB pointed out to me, there is a considerable amount of lateral movement where the cleats can be adjusted left and right. I was of the thinking that the cleats needed to rotate to create a more "toe out" angle but my adjustments seem to have worked a treat. Looking forward to a nice long ride out on Sunday, time to get in shape for the Glasgow to Edinburgh run in September.


----------



## J1888 (14 May 2016)

Got some new Boardman spds for my new steed - sometimes clipping out isn't working and it's a really struggle to yank myself free before toppling over - could it be that the tension is set too low?


----------



## simongt (14 May 2016)

Sounds more like the tension is set too high / tight. When I was persuaded to go clipless with Shimano M515s, the LBS manny loosened the tension off to a minimal setting ' 'til I got used to them '. I've never tightened them since, as the particular setting works for me insofar that on the odd ocasion I've involuntarily come off my bike, the spds have always unclipped without any concious effort from me. But in everyday cycling, they hold in place just fine for me.


----------



## Tiny01 (14 May 2016)

Today I took the plunge & purchased these , been propping myself up against the conservatory & practising clipping in & out , mrs thinks I've lost the plot though ! 

Can't wait to get out on the bike with them , only been riding 6 weeks but love it !


----------



## J1888 (15 May 2016)

simongt said:


> Sounds more like the tension is set too high / tight. When I was persuaded to go clipless with Shimano M515s, the LBS manny loosened the tension off to a minimal setting ' 'til I got used to them '. I've never tightened them since, as the particular setting works for me insofar that on the odd ocasion I've involuntarily come off my bike, the spds have always unclipped without any concious effort from me. But in everyday cycling, they hold in place just fine for me.



I've got the basic shimano 2 sided spds on my hybrid and they're set to the lowest and seem fine - just not sure about these Boardman ones


----------



## Stevec047 (15 May 2016)

Loosen the tension to the minimum setting small allen key to the front of the pedal. Over time and use they will naturally loosen and you may need to up the tension. 

Alternatively you can purchase different cleats that give more float and easier unclipping action.


----------



## JohnHughes307 (9 Jun 2016)

First time out with cleats today! I've only been riding again for a month or so (on a Giant Escape 2 Hybrid) so I'm just starting to notice a difference in fitness (starting from a *very* low level!).

I bought some Lifeline Essential Hybrid Touring pedals (£14.99! serious bargain methinks) and some of Aldi's finest MTB shoes (Reduced to £12.99) and gave it a go...

Positive - I felt climbing was maybe two gears easier. My Escape has a 28/38/48 triple and 11-32 cassette, so I was still in Granny mode, but it felt easier!
Negative - I unclipped my left foot approaching a roundabout, a car was hiding behind a bus so I had to stop, and the bike started to fall right :-0! Luckily I had loosened the springs all the way and my right foot came loose just in time! More practice needed!
Neutral - Feel on the bike. Quite like "connected" feel but there is a tad too much movement. I may have to tighten the springs, but not until I've had more practice!


----------



## Stevec047 (9 Jun 2016)

JohnHughes307 said:


> First time out with cleats today! I've only been riding again for a month or so (on a Giant Escape 2 Hybrid) so I'm just starting to notice a difference in fitness (starting from a *very* low level!).
> 
> I bought some Lifeline Essential Hybrid Touring pedals (£14.99! serious bargain methinks) and some of Aldi's finest MTB shoes (Reduced to £12.99) and gave it a go...
> 
> ...


Practice practice and more practice after your 3rd/4th ride you will as long as you read the road ahead find unclipping becomes second nature.

Don't tighten the tension just yet get used to clipping in and out and then when you feel more confident and your feet and legs have beded in with the cleats and shoes tighten them one click at a time until your happy with the tension and movement.


----------



## Felix79 (22 Jun 2016)

I used my cleats for the very first time out on my bike. I only do short rides atm as I only got my bike last Thursday and I am very weak due to being pretty much laid up for 9 years due to a series of spinal injuries. 

Well, I realised how nice it is to have them on (I use SPD-SL's) and it helped me be more comfortable. I was able to clip in pretty quickly thanks to following the advice on this thread, by practicing yesterday when I installed them onto my bike after going out on the bike. I unclipped perfectly as I came to a stop. I got my left foot out and then as I tried to get my leg over the saddle, I slipped on the nasty road surface that Oxford City Council use (they use those bloody stone chippings and the road was billiard table smooth before they ruined it by putting down that crap, even when it didn't need doing) because my cleat was loose and I slipped on the surface and tumbled down scuffing my knee. I thanked god no one saw and feel rather proud about a scuffed knee!


----------



## rivers (13 Jul 2016)

My clipless pedals and shoes have just arrived. I went for the Shimano M-324s (£26.99 from Evans) and Specialised BG Tahoe MTB shoes (marked down to £28.99). I went for the combo pedal because I quite often cycle to my dive club, have a beer or 2, and then cycle home. I'd prefer to do that in my normal trainers. Went for a couple of spins around the local park and some of the quieter roads. Seemed okay, and no clipless moments. I find it a bit tough to clip back in, but I'm sure I'll get used to it. Unfortunately, due to my work schedule this week (14 hour days Wednesday through Saturday), I can't properly try them out until Sunday when I only need to work 4 hours, so I'll be attempting the commute.


----------



## eggman (19 Jul 2016)

Hi. I am a newbie - so please excuse if I am stating the obvious(as I understand It) I thought Look introduced the clipless pedal to bikes, as they were once a ski manufacturer. I swapped mine out on my KG386 to standard pedals(an age thing) and took it to Halfords(i know to do so. The bike caused a stir amongst all the young staff who drooled over it one by one. They gave it a free mini service just to hang onto it in the store as long as possible. It was about then i realised what a stunning bike i had gotten hold of. At that point it had never been on the road. Thanks for reading this and hope i have not gone off topic.


----------



## lutonloony (20 Jul 2016)

Finally found my new cleats that came with my shimanom520s. Fitted them last night and reduced tension, as they were becoming a real pain to unclip Absolute piece of P to use now, might even tweak the tension up a gnats, but probably leave as is, due to mostly commuting


----------



## Goggs (28 Jul 2016)

I have a pair of 520's that I bought in 2010 & I can't fault them. I'm curious as to what the difference is between these and something like XT or XTR. I expect the more expensive pedals will probably be lighter but is there any other benefit to be had?


----------



## raleighnut (28 Jul 2016)

Goggs said:


> I have a pair of 520's that I bought in 2010 & I can't fault them. I'm curious as to what the difference is between these and something like XT or XTR. I expect the more expensive pedals will probably be lighter but is there any other benefit to be had?


M520s or A520s ?


----------



## Goggs (28 Jul 2016)

Sorry, M's I think.


----------



## Old Steve (28 Jul 2016)

I recently purchased some shimano single sided SPD pedals for my Trek FX and have got on really well with them no problems clipping in or out and certainly make for a more connected ride.... So in readiness for the arrival of my new Orro Piro road bike ( just under four weeks and counting) I purchased some Look Keo 2 max speed SPD-SL pedals, and thought I would stick them on my trek so as I get used to them before fitting them to the road bike.. Uncliping doesn't seem to be a problem .. And clipping in to one shoe when stationary is not a problem it,s just clipping in that second shoe when I am moving that can be a problem. Nice connected feeling when riding though..... Patience needed I think.


----------



## Nicelinice (30 Jul 2016)

This helped a lot, thanks again!


----------



## GravityFighter (10 Aug 2016)

@Old Steve... very much the same here. After buying a new carbon road bike a few weeks ago, I went "full-roadie", bought some shoes and fitted SPD-SL's this week. First ride yesterday morning and the jury is still out. They definitely provide a stronger connection when they're in, but I've found clipping my left foot in is much harder than the SPD's I had. Going for another ride on Saturday and I'll try to do it by feel so that I get the knack. Here's hoping the muscle memory kicks in quickly.


----------



## lutonloony (14 Aug 2016)

I am currently riding my M520s at minimum tension, and having no problems at all. Just wondering what the advantage of increasing tension is? TIA


----------



## GravityFighter (15 Aug 2016)

lutonloony said:


> I am currently riding my M520s at minimum tension, and having no problems at all. Just wondering what the advantage of increasing tension is? TIA



You'll find you get much less 'float' - the ability to wiggle your foot around whilst in the pedal. Unclipping may also be slightly harder too, but not by much. 

My SPD-SL adventure was an unbridled failure, so it's back to SPD's for me!


----------



## lutonloony (15 Aug 2016)

GravityFighter said:


> You'll find you get much less 'float' - the ability to wiggle your foot around whilst in the pedal. Unclipping may also be slightly harder too, but not by much.
> 
> My SPD-SL adventure was an unbridled failure, so it's back to SPD's for me!


Thanks for that, might give them a bit of a tweak


----------



## Johnno260 (11 Sep 2016)

Ah yes the slow fall, I did this while slowing down for a junction and fell over near loads of school kids, it was the single most embarrassing moment in my life to date. 

Once I got un-tangled from the pedals and had the bike back up I probably broke the land speed record.


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Sep 2016)

What does Eddy Merckx think of clipless pedals? He thinks he could have broken 50km in his hour attempt with them.

*VN:* Which modern bike technologies do you most wish had been around when you were racing?
*EM:* Click [clipless] pedals and the shifters in the brake levers. I’m sure that if I could have ridden the hour record with click pedals I could have done over 50 kilometers.

http://velonews.competitor.com/2016/09/news/eddy-merckx-evolution-cycling-meaning-cool_420735


----------



## Kosong (10 Oct 2016)

Is there anywhere I can try clip pedals on my bike before I buy them? One of my ankles is not quite as flexible as it should be so I don't want to spend £££ to find my ankle screams every time I try to twist it out. Would like a way of trying some on an indoor trainer/a bike like mine just to see if it's comfortable...


----------



## bikeman66 (11 Oct 2016)

Kosong said:


> Is there anywhere I can try clip pedals on my bike before I buy them? One of my ankles is not quite as flexible as it should be so I don't want to spend £££ to find my ankle screams every time I try to twist it out. Would like a way of trying some on an indoor trainer/a bike like mine just to see if it's comfortable...


Have you got a cyclist friend who might be able to let you have a go with their clipless pedals? I've personally never heard of a shop doing "try before you buy", but that's not to say they don't exist.

In all honesty a fairly decent "beginner" combination of pedals and shoes can be purchased quite cheaply. Bought a set up for my son at Wiggle last year, Shimano pedals were £16.99 and the DHB shoes were about £35. Both still working perfectly. I've done no maintenance on the pedals and they still run as smoothly as ever.

Most pedals have some system whereby you can adjust the release tension. My own pedals hold the shoe securely, but don't need massive force to disengage. I have always made sure I bought pedals with a small amount of "float" which allows a degree of side to side movement. This is because I have had slight issues with my knees in the past and didn't want to put them under stress by having my feet/legs locked in one rigid position throughout the pedal stroke. All I have to do is twist my heel out about 7 degrees and it disengages.

Fair to say they can take some getting used to, and you'd be wise to sit in your garden, holding on to a wall or rail, practicing clipping in and disengaging quite a few times before even thinking about going out on the road.

One of the best upgrades you can make, and one that will most likely improve your cycling considerably.

Give it a try.......and let us know how you get on if you can!


----------



## raleighnut (11 Oct 2016)

Kosong said:


> Is there anywhere I can try clip pedals on my bike before I buy them? One of my ankles is not quite as flexible as it should be so I don't want to spend £££ to find my ankle screams every time I try to twist it out. Would like a way of trying some on an indoor trainer/a bike like mine just to see if it's comfortable...


If you plan on walking I'd recommend SPD recessed shoes and the SH56 cleats (multi-release) allow you to unclip just by 'pulling up' as well as twisting your foot out.


----------



## bikeman66 (11 Oct 2016)

raleighnut said:


> If you plan on walking I'd recommend SPD recessed shoes and the SH56 cleats (multi-release) allow you to unclip just by 'pulling up' as well as twisting your foot out.


I agree.

I use Time ATAC pedals on both my mountain bike and road bike. Since I originally used them on my MTB it is just a system I have got used to, so when the road bike came along I thought (being the tight arse that I am) that I could save the cost of two pairs of cycling shoes, by using the same type of pedal on each bike.

I don't think they look particularly clunky, and the advantages, like raleighnut points out, are that it is much easier to walk in shoes with recessed cleats. Another benefit is that where the cleats are recessed (and made of metal, as opposed to most road cleats being plastic) they don't wear out as quickly (compared to observations I have made regarding road cleats some of my mates use.


----------



## Kosong (11 Oct 2016)

Thanks all. Yep walking would be very important, so will have a look for recessed shoes. Although on tour I'd also have a pair of shoes/boots with me for longer hikes/walks (I really find 99% of shoes hideously uncomfortable due to my ankle so comfy boots are a must! I'll take the weight gain for the comfort). I don't mind how they look, just as long as they don't cause my ankle or joints any problem. Will have a look into ones with float - for sure it sounds like I need quite a bit of it as i hate not being able to move my bad ankle around a bit to stretch/click it into place. Pulling up as well as rotating also sounds like a good option - particularly when my ankle is stiffer in winter. 

As for trying some out, the only person I know who uses them is my brother - and I can't ride his bike at all! (drop bars and wrist problems = not fun. Trekking bars ftw!) He is only a size bigger than me in shoe though so maybe i could put his pedals on my Surly for a bit and take it to the field by his house. I know he has his very tight though, with hardly any float, but maybe I could play around with it. I certainly saw the difference in power when we cycle together, especially uphill, and from all reports he says it's much less taxing on your legs as you can pull up as well as push down on the pedals. Thanks again all for excellent advice, will see if i can nick my brothers pedals for a few hours. 

Will check out the DHB shoes - I really rate their stuff for quality and good value, £36 is much cheaper than I thought it would be!


----------



## Kosong (11 Oct 2016)

Thanks all. Yep walking would be very important, so will have a look for recessed shoes. Although on tour I'd also have a pair of shoes/boots with me for longer hikes/walks (I really find 99% of shoes hideously uncomfortable due to my ankle so comfy boots are a must! I'll take the weight gain for the comfort). I don't mind how they look, just as long as they don't cause my ankle or joints any problem. Will have a look into ones with float - for sure it sounds like I need quite a bit of it as i hate not being able to move my bad ankle around a bit to stretch/click it into place. Pulling up as well as rotating also sounds like a good option - particularly when my ankle is stiffer in winter. 

As for trying some out, the only person I know who uses them is my brother - and I can't ride his bike at all! (drop bars and wrist problems = not fun. Trekking bars ftw!) He is only a size bigger than me in shoe though so maybe i could put his pedals on my Surly for a bit and take it to the field by his house. I know he has his very tight though, with hardly any float, but maybe I could play around with it. I certainly saw the difference in power when we cycle together, especially uphill, and from all reports he says it's much less taxing on your legs as you can pull up as well as push down on the pedals. Thanks again all for excellent advice, will see if i can nick my brothers pedals for a few hours. 

Will check out the DHB shoes - I really rate their stuff for quality and good value, £36 is much cheaper than I thought it would be!


----------



## bikeman66 (11 Oct 2016)

Kosong said:


> Thanks all. Yep walking would be very important, so will have a look for recessed shoes. Although on tour I'd also have a pair of shoes/boots with me for longer hikes/walks (I really find 99% of shoes hideously uncomfortable due to my ankle so comfy boots are a must! I'll take the weight gain for the comfort). I don't mind how they look, just as long as they don't cause my ankle or joints any problem. Will have a look into ones with float - for sure it sounds like I need quite a bit of it as i hate not being able to move my bad ankle around a bit to stretch/click it into place. Pulling up as well as rotating also sounds like a good option - particularly when my ankle is stiffer in winter.
> 
> As for trying some out, the only person I know who uses them is my brother - and I can't ride his bike at all! (drop bars and wrist problems = not fun. Trekking bars ftw!) He is only a size bigger than me in shoe though so maybe i could put his pedals on my Surly for a bit and take it to the field by his house. I know he has his very tight though, with hardly any float, but maybe I could play around with it. I certainly saw the difference in power when we cycle together, especially uphill, and from all reports he says it's much less taxing on your legs as you can pull up as well as push down on the pedals. Thanks again all for excellent advice, will see if i can nick my brothers pedals for a few hours.
> 
> Will check out the DHB shoes - I really rate their stuff for quality and good value, £36 is much cheaper than I thought it would be!


Hi Kosong

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-pd-m520-pedals/

These are the Shimano pedals I bought for my son. They've gone up a couple of quid, but for the money they've been fantastic. Cleats included.


----------



## Kosong (11 Oct 2016)

Cheers bikeman - I'll take a look at those once I've had a play with my Brothers cleats


----------



## screenman (11 Oct 2016)

Johnno260 said:


> Ah yes the slow fall, I did this while slowing down for a junction and fell over near loads of school kids, it was the single most embarrassing moment in my life to date.
> 
> Once I got un-tangled from the pedals and had the bike back up I probably broke the land speed record.



Why did you not unclip? Surely you cannot blame your forgetfulness on a lump of metal.


----------



## Johnno260 (11 Oct 2016)

screenman said:


> Why did you not unclip? Surely you cannot blame your forgetfulness on a lump of metal.


 
Ah if only I could blame the lump of metal, nothing beats the utter panic as you try to lift your foot off and it's not coming off, and you pull harder, then the oh crap moment hits you just before the tarmac. 

Happy times


----------



## razabbs (8 Jan 2017)

Can i just confirm with someone ever so more experienced than I regarding clipless pedals 
Last week i bought some Exustar E-PR15 Pedals-click- (which came with cleats). I'd planned on coupling them with these cleats (http://www.wiggle.co.uk/look-keo-grip-cleats/) and then to these shoes.. http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-r065-spd-sl-road-shoes/

The cleats that came with the pedals look almost identical to the ones I've linked, fittings look the same, and I just wanted to confirm that these pedals, cleats shoes will all work together. I'm aware I could get shoes for cheaper 2nd hand, but for £40 I'm happy to buy these, and _maybe_ upgrade them in the future.  Also, I don't plan on walking anywhere in shoes so no need for recessed cleats etc. etc. 

thanks


----------



## Cycleops (8 Jan 2017)

I have those shoes @razabbs they're fine if a bit cheap and cheerful. Why do you need a different type of cleat when your pedals come with cleats? I used Shimano cleats and pedals. The cleats you linked look different to mine. If in doubt ask Wiggle.


----------



## razabbs (8 Jan 2017)

Cycleops said:


> I have those shoes @razabbs they're fine if a bit cheap and cheerful. Why do you need a different type of cleat when your pedals come with cleats? I used Shimano cleats and pedals. The cleats you linked look different to mine. If in doubt ask Wiggle.


Cheap and cheerful is exactly what I'm after at the moment  I should've mentioend that I'll no longer be purchasing the cleats as long as the ones that arrived with pedals are suitable  Ask Wiggle sounds a good, simple solution, will do


----------



## DaveGM (21 Apr 2017)

More difficult unclipping one side than the other!

I have just changed from SPD mountain bike pedals to Boardman version of the SPD SL road pedals on my Boardman road bike.

Halfords installed the pedals and I bought some new road shoes and installed the cleats.

I was anticipating that clipping in and out may be a bit more difficult with the road pedals but so far I have only been out on one ride, and accept there will be a period of getting adjusted.

The problem seems to be that I naturally want to put my left foot down first but this seem to be a lot more difficult to release than the right foot. I seem to have to use more effort and twist it further to release. The pedals are set on the lowest tension so the only other variables are the installation of the cleats or the strength of my ankles! 

Any thought on how to resolve this would be appreciated.

Otherwise I think at this early stage I like riding with the road pedals and shoes, feeling better connected to the bike - unless its all in my imagination!


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Apr 2017)

DaveGM said:


> ...
> Any thought on how to resolve this would be appreciated.
> ...


Flat pedals.


----------



## BJS (5 May 2017)

It sounds llike DaveGM 


DaveGM said:


> Halfords installed the pedals and I bought some new road shoes and installed the cleats.


has a better Halfords than round here .I went in our local branch today to by some clipless pedals on asking the numpty in the shop if they had any he proceded to try to sell me some flats well they havnt got clips on he said
Bob


----------



## winrims (9 May 2017)

a safe bet its SPD.. shimano... i run TIME espresso 12 with a Giro tri shoe.. i like them but not as much float as a shimano or speedplay setup.. oh and they squeek ;(


----------



## Uppy89 (10 May 2017)

Probably a silly question but I am looking to go clipless for the first time and want to make sure I am not wasting money!

I currently have Boardman Hybrid Team pedals which are SPD (http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bike-parts/pedals-pegs/boardman-hybrid-team-pedal) and want to use the Shimano SH56 cleats as they seem a good option for someone venturing into clipless pedals for the first time.

Would I have to change pedals or is it a simple case of buying the SH56 cleats and some shoes? TIA


----------



## Gez73 (10 May 2017)

Those pedals will work with the cleats you mentioned but I suspect you will need to source the cleats separately. The pedals themselves don't have brilliant reviews. I used and still use Shimano M780 pedals. Single sided but with a larger platform and a sturdy axel. You could get better pedals than the linked ones cheaper. I have a spare pair of the M780 pedals in the shed you could try just to see how you get on. Google them and see what you think. Very much a trek or commute pedal but have lasted me ages. Shop around if my pedals don't suit. Those you have linked seem a little flimsy, but I have never used them to be fair. Gez


----------



## Jody (10 May 2017)

@Uppy89 You can pick Shimano M530 (hybrid/platform) and M520 (normal) up for £20 at the moment.


----------



## jahlive905 (10 May 2017)

I've got some DHB mountain bike shoes which clip into Shimano DX M647s. Had them for a few years but now my left cleat is un-clipping occasionally when the foot is on the rise. I'm not twisting out, but it just feels looser than they used to. Anything I can do to get it back to normal or do I just need to buy new gear? And if so, what needs replacing? The cleats?


----------



## Jody (10 May 2017)

Have you added more tension on the pedal? Takes quite a lot to wear cleats and usually you have to opposite happen where disengaging is difficult


----------



## 3narf (10 May 2017)

I had a near-death experience in the early days on SPDs.

I could relate it but it still makes my cringe, and I think I might already have posted it in this thread, or another one on this forum...


----------



## PRD76 (13 Jun 2017)

Uppy89 said:


> Probably a silly question but I am looking to go clipless for the first time and want to make sure I am not wasting money!
> 
> I currently have Boardman Hybrid Team pedals which are SPD (http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bike-parts/pedals-pegs/boardman-hybrid-team-pedal) and want to use the Shimano SH56 cleats as they seem a good option for someone venturing into clipless pedals for the first time.
> 
> Would I have to change pedals or is it a simple case of buying the SH56 cleats and some shoes? TIA


You can't go wrong with the superb Shimano M530 pedal. Would def recommend SPD (2 bolt) over SPD-L (3 bolt) initially. I just could not get on with SPD-L no matter how hard I tried and wanted to. Then i discovered SPD coupled with an excellent Shimano RT82 shoe with 56 cleats (56 or 58 are both incredibly easy to use) and haven't looked back since. No one would ever know the difference, I enjoy using them and can walk in them to boot. Don't listen to the snobs - experiment and go with what feels right. Enjoyment comes first...


----------



## PRD76 (13 Jun 2017)

jahlive905 said:


> I've got some DHB mountain bike shoes which clip into Shimano DX M647s. Had them for a few years but now my left cleat is un-clipping occasionally when the foot is on the rise. I'm not twisting out, but it just feels looser than they used to. Anything I can do to get it back to normal or do I just need to buy new gear? And if so, what needs replacing? The cleats?


Check your cleat bolts and pedal tension setting. After a couple of years though sounds as though the cleats need replacing.


----------



## welshman2010 (16 Jun 2017)

Bought some shimano clipless pedals and will never look back!


----------



## Uppy89 (6 Jul 2017)

So the transition from flat to drop bars has gone relatively smoothly so now I have indeed decided to switch over to clipless pedals. A friend has loaned me a pair of new Sidi Eagle MTB shoes that were an unwanted gift and if I get on with them, he said I can have them for a decent price.


----------



## Fonze (20 Jul 2017)

Fitted my cleats and tried it out today for the first time, I have the Shimano A530 , nice dual peddle , I found it ok to use , the small Allen nut I loosened so they are easier to disconnect.
Had good ride today using them other than torrential rain.


----------



## hepburn (14 Aug 2017)

Just a warning - I got a new bike last week and had new pedals fitted (Shimano PDR550) and went for my first proper ride yesterday. I've been clipless for about 3 years now but yesterday I had my first clipless moment for about 2 years because when the pedals were fitted they were on the medium tension setting. I didn't even think to check that and when I went to stop for the first time I just couldn't get my foot out and went crashing to the ground. Fortunately I wasn't at a busy junction, I was just at the roadside stopping to talk to a friend but I now have a number of nasty bruises down my legs and a cut hand. Worse than that is that my brand new shiny bike remained shiny for the grand total of ten minutes . It now has scratches on the hoods, the saddle and various other points down the left hand side . That said I am over the moon with it and once the tension on the pedal had been adjusted on the to the loosest setting I had an amazing bike ride and am chuffed to bits with my new bike (even if it is as bruised as me).


----------



## Turdus philomelos (14 Aug 2017)

hepburn said:


> Worse than that is that my brand new shiny bike remained shiny for the grand total of ten minutes .


 
My overly empathetic nature is _really_ feeling your pain at the moment.


----------



## mjr (17 Aug 2017)

Please add Mickle's posts (#286 and #317) to the FAQ as a better summary of the reasons for answering "No" to "Should I go clipless?" than what's currently in there. @Kestevan @Moderators


----------



## SirDickieBird (17 Jan 2018)

Not really an FAQ but something I've noticed as a bit of a beginner (first clipless ride July).

Now when I ride a "normal" bike / pedals my brain is telling me to unclip as I slow at junctions etc... and I have to stop my leg twisting outwards. It's an unnerving feeling in many ways...


----------



## vickster (17 Jan 2018)

Normal. Muscle memory. I do the same! Just looks silly to a following ride buddy


----------



## mgs315 (26 Jan 2018)

SirDickieBird said:


> Not really an FAQ but something I've noticed as a bit of a beginner (first clipless ride July).
> 
> Now when I ride a "normal" bike / pedals my brain is telling me to unclip as I slow at junctions etc... and I have to stop my leg twisting outwards. It's an unnerving feeling in many ways...



Hah yep I do that too. It’s similar to when I’m driving an automatic but I’m too used to a manual. Keep stomping the footwell!


----------



## Suzi76 (11 Mar 2018)

Paul_L said:


> thanks for this.
> 
> I've posted a separate thread on SPD-SLs but this seems more logical.
> 
> ...



I am in the same boat as you! I practiced clipping/unclipping on my turbo and couldn’t unclip without a 2 stage action of twisting and then lifting the toe out. However after a bit of practice I found that if I tilted my toes forward slightly I could unclip in one motion. Plus the clips seemed to loosen a little with repeated action. Hope that helps


----------



## Marazzi Mick (31 Mar 2018)

Being a newbie I thought the clipless pedals would be a nightmare but I have to say I’m starting to get used to them. I find preparing for a junction is the easy bit but my dread is finding a steep uphill climb that eventually becomes too much and you grind to a halt or finding yourself flailing in the wrong gear. 

I know it’s going to happen sometime soon...


----------



## dantheman (17 May 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Careful ... Looking back is a good idea before making a manoeuvre


My only spd fall off was due to looking back - I was doing a 7 mile commute (this day I clocked it at 23 miles haha) and taking a new route got lost - getting very stressed I stopped to look at a road sign meant for traffic travelling the other way.... I looked back and came to a standstill to read it (without unclipping doh) cue slow motion drop and the mandatory looking around to see if anyone saw (they didn't so don't know why I'm admitting this). 

Anyway, I use normal spd type and can't see any reason to use spd-sl type or such.. But frankly nowadays I feel unsafe on a bike without being "clipped in" it feels like my feet are slipping off and I'm going to fall off or veer into traffic or such.... I'm new error going back and feel going clip less has made more difference than any upgrade or change or indeed using different types of bike.. I recommend everyone tries them, you'll probably love them..


----------



## JhnBssll (27 May 2018)

My cycling buddy had a clipless moment today during a Sportive... Pulling out of a rest stop at a popular local cafe in front of perhaps 20-30 cyclists and *crash*  He was fine, managed to knock his brifter over slightly but nothing a counter-knock couldn't remedy. I of course asked if he was ok whilst sprawled on the floor and he replied only his pride was hurting  I must confess, my very first thought was "I'm super glad that wasn't me... This time."


----------



## Dbt (30 May 2018)

Having just picked up a shiny new bike, complete with clipless pedals, my first time using clipless. I haven’t dared use them outside yet, practicing in the house I’m having so much trouble getting my shoes clipped in. Clipping out doesn’t appear to be that hard, I’ll no doubt change my mind on this when I have my first clipless moment! I’m so pleased I went for double sided pedals so I can still use the bike outside until I get the hang of this.


----------



## adamhearn (30 May 2018)

Dbt said:


> I haven’t dared use them outside yet, practicing in the house I’m having so much trouble getting my shoes clipped in.


By all means, practise the technique whilst sitting on the bike in a doorway or hallway. However, it's very different outside as you'll be pushing off with one clipped in foot and having to clip the other in a reasonable time whilst the crank is moving. I'm making it sound worse than it is as it's one of those "once you've done it you'll wonder what the fuss is all about".


----------



## JhnBssll (30 May 2018)

I also found that concentrating on pedalling first and clipping in second helps. If you try to clip in first before getting any forward momentum you're more likely to end up in a heap


----------



## raleighnut (30 May 2018)

JhnBssll said:


> I also found that concentrating on pedalling first and clipping in second helps. If you try to clip in first before getting any forward momentum you're more likely to end up in a heap


Ditto for stopping.


----------



## Dbt (31 May 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> I may have mentioned it before but my teach-yourself lesson involved spending half an hour in my local park riding around on the grass (for a softer landing, but I never needed it) repeatedly clipping and unclipping, trying to catch myself out and leaving it as late as possible to unclip.


That’s my plan for tomorrow


----------



## Randombiker9 (1 Jun 2018)

I know i'm going to get some comments on this but i personally think it's more dangerous as say with close calls they always happen when you least expect so your more likely to end up in a accident. That's why i'll never go clipless as i prefer to be able to put my foot down quickly especially when it comes to close calls.
Also no point of wasting money on actual cycling shoes which are probs harder to walk in.

ps also the odd thing is why are they called clipless when they have clips?


----------



## adamhearn (1 Jun 2018)

The term clipless refers to the lack of toe clips as that’s what people used to use.

As to safer or not, only you can decide that. There’ll be many who don’t share your opinion but equally many who don’t care what you use


----------



## Dbt (4 Jun 2018)

After many hours of trying to clip in, in the house, I’ve finally figured out what I was doing wrong. I was putting my foot in the wrong position on the pedal so I was trying to clip in the front of the cleat into the back of the clip on the pedal. I’m not always getting it right, but a bit more practice and I,, be ready to terrorise the dogs in my local park


----------



## Milzy (7 Jun 2018)

If I change from SPD to Shimano road pedals and cleats how many seconds quicker would I be on a 50 mile ride?


----------



## JhnBssll (7 Jun 2018)

Milzy said:


> If I change from SPD to Shimano road pedals and cleats how many seconds quicker would I be on a 50 mile ride?



14.7


----------



## Milzy (7 Jun 2018)

JhnBssll said:


> 14.7


My MTB shoes are just so stiff though. I was thinking maybe 1.7


----------



## Dbt (24 Jun 2018)

Possibly the most embarrassing clipless moment ever. I managed to cycle to and from work, with a couple of hairy moments but did eventually get to my front door with no falls. Unclipped one foot ready to get off my bike, came to a lovely controlled stop and the bike leaned to my clipped in side. Oopsy, at least the grass was soft I just hope non of the neighbours were watching


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (24 Jun 2018)

So what actual tangible benefit do you gain from riding clipless, apart from giving your neighbours something to laugh at when you topple off?


----------



## raleighnut (24 Jun 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> So what actual tangible benefit do you gain from riding clipless, apart from giving your neighbours something to laugh at when you topple off?


Better control and secure foot location.


----------



## Dbt (24 Jun 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> So what actual tangible benefit do you gain from riding clipless, apart from giving your neighbours something to laugh at when you topple off?


Much better control, and making sure your legs and feet are in alignment when cycling, reduces the chance of injury and knee pain.


----------



## Tobes (3 Jan 2019)

Only issue I've had since changing to clipless is having a bolt on one spd cleat coming loose. This meant I literaly could not free my foot from the pedal.

Luckily as I was starting to fall to the right I finally remembered I had another foot and managed to free that one just before I would of fallen into the car next to me at the lights.

And yes I now check the tightness fairly frequently


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (3 Jan 2019)

Tobes said:


> Only issue I've had since changing to clipless is having a bolt on one spd cleat coming loose. This meant I literaly could not free my foot from the pedal.
> 
> Luckily as I was starting to fall to the right I finally remembered I had another foot and managed to free that one just before I would of fallen into the car next to me at the lights.
> 
> And yes I now check the tightness fairly frequently


I’ve added a couple of spare cleat bolts to my little tool kit I take with me everywhere, just in case.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jan 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I’ve added a couple of spare cleat bolts to my little tool kit I take with me everywhere, just in case.


I usually put a little spot of Loctite or Threadlock or whatever it's called on the bolt when fitting.........not sure if it helps or not to be honest, but haven't had any bolts working loose so far.


----------



## antnee (3 Jan 2019)

Hello You might think about removing the cleat screws and using some loctite before re fixing it would be an added safety measure. I must admit I'm quite heavy handed with Any screws and nuts and tend to do everything up as tight as possible, not always to my advantage either as some things require a little finesse!


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (6 Jan 2019)

Tobes said:


> Only issue I've had since changing to clipless is having a bolt on one spd cleat coming loose. This meant I literaly could not free my foot from the pedal.
> 
> Luckily as I was starting to fall to the right I finally remembered I had another foot and managed to free that one just before I would of fallen into the car next to me at the lights.



This is exactly the reason why I will never ride with my feet mechanically attached to the bike in any way. It's inherently dangerous.


----------



## DCBassman (6 Jan 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> This is exactly the reason why I will never ride with my feet mechanically attached to the bike in any way. It's inherently dangerous.


Yup, one of those things that, like contact lenses and bungee jumping, elicits an immediate "Nope..."


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Jan 2019)

Cleat bolts are M5 countersunk, bottle cage bolts are also M5. If you have rack mountings but don't have a rack then you may fit spare M5 bolts on frame as they are M5 as well. So by judicious use of bolts on the bike you may not need to carry spare cleat bolts in your toolkit.


----------



## HLaB (27 Jan 2019)

View: https://youtu.be/ykU99jLIFgg


----------



## Suddabym (29 Jan 2019)

Are there any decent cheap pedals that are clipless one side and flat for normal riding on the other ? If so which ones are decent please ?


----------



## vickster (30 Jan 2019)

Suddabym said:


> Are there any decent cheap pedals that are clipless one side and flat for normal riding on the other ? If so which ones are decent please ?


https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/buying-new-pedals.245177/


----------



## Grievesy (5 Feb 2019)

no clips for me thanks, tried them. had the dreaded "clipless moment" after an emergency stop (damned pedestrians) cue the falling over and 2 broken bones in me arm. i'll stick to what I know


----------



## Suddabym (5 Feb 2019)

Grievesy said:


> no clips for me thanks, tried them. had the dreaded "clipless moment" after an emergency stop (damned pedestrians) cue the falling over and 2 broken bones in me arm. i'll stick to what I know


omg lol glad your ok though I must admit I'm a bit worried about what happens if I need to release them really quickly.


----------



## simongt (6 Feb 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> This is exactly the reason why I will never ride with my feet mechanically attached to the bike in any way. It's inherently dangerous.


Interesting observation. Last year when I was hit from behind by an errant car, I was clipped in; Shimano M515. I still have no recollection of how I actually fell off my bike at the time,  but my point is that the M515s didn't impede my fall off the bike in any way. This was confirmed by an orthapaedic consultant who stated that if my feet had been 'stuck' by the pedals, my injuries would have been different.
But each to their own; if you don't like clipless, then fair enough.


----------



## simongt (8 Feb 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I ride unclipped on my Brompton


So do I, but that's because as my Brommy is my 'street bike'and I wear a variety of footwear thus clipless isn't really an option. 
Wonder if Brompton do a folding clipless pedal though - ?


----------



## Suddabym (8 Feb 2019)

Finally arrived and ready to go thanks everyone for your input just need some shoes now lol
Hope they are on the right way lol


----------



## Suddabym (8 Feb 2019)

simongt said:


> So do I, but that's because as my Brommy is my 'street bike'and I wear a variety of footwear thus clipless isn't really an option.
> Wonder if Brompton do a folding clipless pedal though - ?


----------



## Suddabym (8 Feb 2019)

Are these 2 bolt shoes as I’m not sure ? I have 2 bolt cleats and looking to buy online and don’t want to buy the wrong ones.


----------



## Gez73 (8 Feb 2019)

They will take both two and three bolt cleats. There are two pairs of holes for the two bolt cleats . You can place the cleats towards the front or closer to the middle of the sole.


----------



## Suddabym (8 Feb 2019)

Gez73 said:


> They will take both two and three bolt cleats. There are two pairs of holes for the two bolt cleats . You can place the cleats towards the front or closer to the middle of the sole.


Brilliant thank you I will order them now


----------



## Jenkins (8 Feb 2019)

They will be difficult to walk in 'though as the cleats are not recessed. You should be looking for something with a sole that looks like this:


----------



## Suddabym (9 Feb 2019)

Jenkins said:


> They will be difficult to walk in 'though as the cleats are not recessed. You should be looking for something with a sole that looks like this:
> View attachment 451447


Hmmm will have a look thx


----------



## User66445 (19 Mar 2019)

https://cimg5.ibsrv.net/gimg/bikefo..._d81560a950c139a2194a959a2b17c27a09efc432.jpg


----------



## Rosie 5678 (7 Apr 2019)

Great post with a lot of detailed information for newbies. After being sold some when I bought my bike and after numerous falls and bent handlebars they're boxed safely away in the garage! I've tried so many times to get used to them and I just can't get away with them. I'm ok having one foot clipped in as long as I've got my other foot free but I tend to just wear trainers and use normal pedals


----------



## MrPorridge (15 Apr 2019)

I'm coming at this from the opposite angle to @Rosie 5678 above in that I've avoided clipping-in for many years but, having tried it for the first time this year, I'm very happy.

I was given a pair of cheap-and-cheerful Wellgo dual-sided SPD/flat pedals by my brother. I bought some even cheaper, yet equally cheerful, Decathlon entry-level shoes to go with them. The cleats seem a bit "over to one side" but that's the odd nature of the shoes (you even have to hack a little "trap door" in them with a stanley knife to reveal the bolt holes!). Also have absolutely no idea about cleat position (they're in the forward position of the two available) but despite my lack of any adjustment, they feel comfortable and seem to work.

As I said, I resisted clipping-in for many years, fearing all kinds of terrifying incidents in which I was somehow dragged under steamrollers or into blast furnaces because I couldn't detach myself from my push-iron. Turns out it's all reasonably straight forward (other than having to get the SPD side up in order to clip in) and generally feels better, particularly going uphill. Wish I'd done it years ago!

I can't see myself going for the "proper" SPD SLs any time but am now tempted to try some double-sided SPDs, so I don't have to keep mucking about trying to get the clip side on top when setting off. That said, it's nice just to be able to use the flat side when I know it's only a short hop to the next set of lights or other cause to stop.

I guess it's one of those "suck it and see" things but I've been pleasantly surprised with it all. As they say on these online doodads, YMMV.

£29 shoes pictured below:


----------



## DSK (8 Sep 2019)

Newbie back to cycling after the best part of 20 years, straight into SPD cleats and pedals. 

I practised a few times in the conservatory, whilst holding onto a dining table. Seemed to get the jist of it.

I then went into the driveway and it was relatively easy but a lack of momentum saw me bounce of the walls and wheelie bins a couple of times.

I went out on the road for the first time and the worst bit again was, I tried to clip in instantly so nearly ended up bouncing of the cars in the driveway but, I ended up stopping. Onto the road, with one foot clipped in and the second foot seemed to naturally find its way in and off I went. 

I find it easier to clip the un-clipped shoe in, when the pedal is at the bottom, so set off with reasonable momentum driving with the clipped in shoe, then hold the un-clipped pedal at the bottom, clip in and go.


----------



## Skanker (12 Sep 2019)

I have clipless on my upright but I prefer flat pedals and trainers when I’m riding that to be honest, probably because I forget myself and do stupid stuff like I’m 15 again. I need my feet free and with extra grip on my soles to catch myself too often, especially so when winter kicks in and I put my 15 year old head on permanently for fun playing on the snow and ice. 
I was thinking of swapping them onto my recumbent as I keep my feet on the pedals even when stopped and I have been advised many, many times that it would be much better riding the recumbent with them.


----------



## Drago (13 Sep 2019)

It's an unpopular view, but in my experience people tend to have clipless 'moments'because their basic, fundamental bike control skills aren't sufficiently developed in the first place. Of the riders I've trained I could tell pretty quick who was sufficiently competent that they'd get on with them, and who wasn't.


----------



## Wobbling (9 Feb 2020)

Two tips always unclip your right foot if your going to fall over you will fall left away from the traffic.
At first always unclip 5 yards early just to be sure at a junction or lights until you get your confidence up


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Feb 2020)

I've mentioned what worked for me before ... Go to the park and ride around slowly on the grass for an hour, clipping and unclipping, clipping and unclipping. Clip. Unclip. Clip. Unclip.

I'm a huge clutz so you'd think I'd be prime clipless moment material, but I've never had one. Mind you I already had years of using toeclips and straps programmed into my dinosaur nervous system.



Wobbling said:


> At first always unclip 5 yards early just to be sure at a junction or lights until you get your confidence up


Personally, I always do that. No "at first" about it.


----------



## vickster (10 Feb 2020)

Wobbling said:


> Two tips always unclip your right foot if your going to fall over you will fall left away from the traffic.
> At first always unclip 5 yards early just to be sure at a junction or lights until you get your confidence up


I unclip my left, always have, it's what comes naturally and means my unclipped foot is usually on the kerb and not in the middle of the road!


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Feb 2020)

vickster said:


> I unclip my left, always have, it's what comes naturally and means my unclipped foot is usually on the kerb and not in the middle of the road!


Left foot unclip for me too. Just feels awkward and unnatural with the right.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Left foot unclip for me too. Just feels awkward and unnatural with the right.



Yet I'm a right footer and unclipping the left feels unnatural to me.


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Feb 2020)

I don't know which I unclip first. I'll have to look next time. 

I push off with my right and clip in my left second. This may be due to the fact that my left leg is significantly weaker than my right due to an old injury and operation. Or it may be just because that's how my feet prefer to do things.

My feet are very much in charge of what happens with the pedals and don't take kindly to me meddling in things that are none of my business.


----------



## DSK (8 May 2020)

After 6 months of going clipless without having any clipless issues...….

Today I went down. I don't know why my brain lacked co-ordination but, 1/2 way through my usual training loop I was oddly feeling wacked out, so decided to stop for a few seconds after a hill sprint. As I came to a stop, I unclipped my right foot without issue, only to think, hang on, I wanted to unclip my left so I can put that foot on the pavement/kerb (as the bike slows to a dead stop). As I begin to try and unclip the left, my body begins to lean to the left to initiate an pathetic tumble towards the pavement. I put my right foot on the floor in the process of falling, avoiding the bike making any contact with the tarmac.

Main thing is, it was 06:30 on a bank holiday morning so no one saw me 
A quick drink, a few swear words at myself prior to finishing the loop


----------



## Gazjacko (11 May 2020)

Whatever you do just remember that if you can’t unclip your shoulder is better to land on than your outstretched hand !


----------



## mjr (14 May 2020)

Gazjacko said:


> Whatever you do just remember that if you can’t unclip your shoulder is better to land on than your outstretched hand!


Is a broken collarbone or farked rotator cuff better than a broken finger, then?


----------



## Gazjacko (15 May 2020)

mjr said:


> Is a broken collarbone or farked rotator cuff better than a broken finger, then?


No, but you’re unlikely to do that from a standing fall, it’d be more like a judo fall.


----------



## Twilkes (17 Jun 2020)

Okay, what is the dirt-cheapest pedal-shoe combination I can try out? I've never felt the need to ride clipless as I get more than enough grip with flat pedals and actually quite enjoy being able to tweak my foot position based on ride conditions, but I'm curious to see if it would do anything measurable to my riding.

I could probably get some second hand pedals but maybe new shoes to avoid any hygiene issues. Unless Decathlon or Sports Direct stock some budget clipless pedals?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (17 Jun 2020)

Twilkes said:


> Okay, what is the dirt-cheapest pedal-shoe combination I can try out? I've never felt the need to ride clipless as I get more than enough grip with flat pedals and actually quite enjoy being able to tweak my foot position based on ride conditions, but I'm curious to see if it would do anything measurable to my riding.
> 
> I could probably get some second hand pedals but maybe new shoes to avoid any hygiene issues. Unless Decathlon or Sports Direct stock some budget clipless pedals?


If you're wanting an SPD set-up, then these shoes are cheap from Sports Direct - but shop around as you can usually get better on offer. For pedals, get M520 SPD like these - you can usually find some second hand or shop around as they're usually on offer somewhere. If you do get new M520 pedals, they come with SH-51 cleats which are standard cleats (twist heel out to release from pedal). If you find these too difficult to use, then buy the SH-56 multi-way cleats which allow you to release your feet from the pedals by pulling out in any direction.

If you are wanting lighter, road-specific then it's SPD-SL. Get the yellow cleats for your first time using as they give the most amount of float (allowing you foot to move slightly on the pedal when clipped in, this helps for comfort).

SPD take two-bolt cleats, SPD-SL are three-bolt. Some shoes are specific where you can only use one type or the other. You can get shoes that have holes for both systems.


----------



## Gazjacko (17 Jun 2020)

SPD enable you to walk properly when off the bike as they’re recessed. As a cleat system, I prefer Crank Brothers pedals and cleats on my other bikes, they’re just easier to uncleat in my opinion.


----------



## ianjmcd (21 Jul 2020)

I always used clipless but after 8 years off the bike i started back using flat pedals and trainers and was suffering due to hot foot so I invested in spd-l pedals and a pair of van rysel carbon soled shoes from decathlon first time out on them yesterday rode 45 miles no hotfoot more power and a lot more comfortable and not one clipless moment (the more power is maybe perception because I'm getting fitter though)


----------



## Newcyclist67 (12 Aug 2020)

Kestevan said:


> As there seems to be a fairly steady stream of questions on clipless pedals I thought I'd put something together as a beginner friendly introduction to the world of Clipless Pedals and Shoes.
> 
> Perhaps this could be Stickied in either the General Cycling or Kit and Clothing sections?
> 
> ...





Kestevan said:


> As there seems to be a fairly steady stream of questions on clipless pedals I thought I'd put something together as a beginner friendly introduction to the world of Clipless Pedals and Shoes.
> 
> Perhaps this could be Stickied in either the General Cycling or Kit and Clothing sections?
> 
> ...



great post, answers all of my questions


----------



## Jacktar (18 Aug 2020)

Thank you Kestevan, for that enlightening Piece of information, and I suppose a lot of bikers want the correct gear to suit their style of riding, me I just want to ride and put my feet where ever it feels right on the day, so I don't think I shall be bothering with any sort of clips.


----------



## silva (15 Sep 2020)

Today I bought a set Shimano SPD PD-515 pedals, 1 damaged but at 0.50 I took the risk on having to bin them.
The damage is a broken off plastic ridged wheel/nut near the pedal mount, likely to open them for servicing.
Question now is without that wheel, if the pedal still does the job. There is nothing metallic damaged, only plastic, including a kinda tube to the inside of the pedal. Can I assume that the pedal won't shoot off or so?


----------



## rogerzilla (16 Sep 2020)

The pedal body could separate from the axle unit, but it's unlikely as there is a lot of thread holding it in. The collars are available as spares, assuming you can get the old one out somehow. It is left threaded on the right pedal, and right threaded on the left pedal. Probably someone didn't know this and forced it, or didn't buy the (very cheap) TL-PD40 that fits the collar and tried molegrips.


----------



## silva (16 Sep 2020)

Thank you. 
I searched for that term "collar" and found this as description:
*"Threaded collar:* The threaded collar — or lockring by its other name — is an important component that keeps the pedal body attached to the axle. On budget models, the alloy collar is replaced by a nylon cap. A set of sturdy mole grips or Shimano’s own proper TL-PD40 tool can be used to loosen this. Our super-quick, five minute pedal service will keep your Shimano SPD pedals spinning smoothly for years to come."
So it's a lockring principle, from what I can understand from it, likely it was tightened and in that state the cap and some part of the collar broke off. In that case, I could use the pedals.


----------



## Mike Ayling (16 Sep 2020)

Can't we start calling them clip in pedals?


----------



## fossyant (17 Sep 2020)

mjr said:


> Is a broken collarbone or farked rotator cuff better than a broken finger, then?



Tuck and roll - never put your hand out as that usually ends up with a broken collarbone.


----------



## fossyant (17 Sep 2020)

silva said:


> Today I bought a set Shimano SPD PD-515 pedals, 1 damaged but at 0.50 I took the risk on having to bin them.
> The damage is a broken off plastic ridged wheel/nut near the pedal mount, likely to open them for servicing.
> Question now is without that wheel, if the pedal still does the job. There is nothing metallic damaged, only plastic, including a kinda tube to the inside of the pedal. Can I assume that the pedal won't shoot off or so?



Should be fine, but you won't be able to service it. TBH I always use XT SPD's - the construction and reliability is outstanding - even better than M520's


----------



## fossyant (17 Sep 2020)

silva said:


> Thank you.
> I searched for that term "collar" and found this as description:
> *"Threaded collar:* The threaded collar — or lockring by its other name — is an important component that keeps the pedal body attached to the axle. On budget models, the alloy collar is replaced by a nylon cap. A set of sturdy mole grips or Shimano’s own proper TL-PD40 tool can be used to loosen this. Our super-quick, five minute pedal service will keep your Shimano SPD pedals spinning smoothly for years to come."
> So it's a lockring principle, from what I can understand from it, likely it was tightened and in that state the cap and some part of the collar broke off. In that case, I could use the pedals.



You ideally need the tool for the plastic lockrings. The nut/lockring goes inside the bode quite a way and 'floats' on the axel. With the more expensive pedals, you can leave the pedal screwed onto the crank, and use a spanner to undo the "lockring" - this lets the pedal come off the axel, with the axel still attached to the crank - makes re-greasing a doddle.


----------



## Sharky (5 Nov 2020)

Mike Ayling said:


> Can't we start calling them clip in pedals?


I'm sure you know why they are called clipless pedals, but if you think about flat pedals or mtb pedals, they are also without clips. So perhaps we do need a new name for them. I suggest they are called "Click in" pedals to avoid any confusion/association with toe clips.


----------



## rockyroller (5 Nov 2020)

Mike Ayling said:


> Can't we start calling them clip in pedals?


I like to refer to them as cleated pedals & shoes


----------



## rockyroller (5 Nov 2020)

Wifey crashed into a bollard on a paved bike trail a cpl yrs ago. she put out her hand on the way down & broke her wrist

while riding a MTB in the woods last winter, before I put the studs on, I went down hard on glare ice. it happened so quickly I had no time to react, & wisely went down w/ my hands on the bars, striking the ground with the whole side of my body, not just my shoulder. that is definitely the right way to go down. of course I promptly mounted up the studded tires after that ...


----------



## Dust (24 May 2021)

Great information, thanks for the post


----------



## icowden (25 May 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Just embrace the illogicality of language. We all know what clipless pedals are.


Yes *YOU* do. Anyone new to cycling won't have the foggiest. I prefer "cleated pedals".


----------



## JhnBssll (25 May 2021)

I like to call them ouchies.


----------



## Sharky (25 May 2021)

icowden said:


> Yes *YOU* do. Anyone new to cycling won't have the foggiest. I prefer "cleated pedals".


But we had cleats with toe clips and straps.


----------



## mjr (25 May 2021)

Sharky said:


> But we had cleats with toe clips and straps.


Yeah but not always. Now the cleats are the only thing left.


----------



## classic33 (25 May 2021)

mjr said:


> Yeah but not always. Now the cleats are the only thing left.


Different type of cleat, relying on a different "locking" method. Also part of a system, not a system on their own.


----------



## IcySwan1 (26 May 2021)

As an ancient duffer who just started biking, this information is great. Thanks to everyone.

Mike


----------



## IcySwan1 (27 May 2021)

I just bought a hybrid with flat pedals and don't have any clip shoes. If I borrowed a bike with clip pedals, would I be able to ride it with non-clip shoes?


----------



## T4tomo (27 May 2021)

you can, quite badly, with a risk* of you trainers slipping off the pedals and hurting yourself. 

*a varying level thereof, depending on the exact type of pedals.


----------



## IcySwan1 (27 May 2021)

Thanks, T4tomo. I kinda thought that.

Mike


----------



## Sharky (27 May 2021)

IcySwan1 said:


> I just bought a hybrid with flat pedals and don't have any clip shoes. If I borrowed a bike with clip pedals, would I be able to ride it with non-clip shoes?


I've ridden a 10 mile TT wearing sandels, having left my cycling shoes at home.


----------



## icowden (28 May 2021)

IcySwan1 said:


> I just bought a hybrid with flat pedals and don't have any clip shoes. If I borrowed a bike with clip pedals, would I be able to ride it with non-clip shoes?



Depends on the pedals. I have reversible ones - "clipless" on one side and flat on the other :-)

If they are pure "clipless" then they are really just a rod.


----------



## semakof (24 Aug 2021)

I have been using the flat pedal for long until I bought and installed a clipless pedal. It is great, and makes me pedal faster. There were days when my shoe will slip off the flat pedal but the clipless pedal solves that problem. Most importantly, one needs to be conscious of using a clipless pedal as you can easily fall.


----------



## Roadrat77 (25 Jun 2022)

Got them, used them but because of the sheer volume of traffic/islands/traffic lights etc and the on offs every two minutes plus two very near misses and the fact I felt they were ruining my riding I switched back to Toeclips.


----------



## Nomadski (27 Jun 2022)

I’ve always used the mountain bike style SPD rather than SPD SL even though I’m a roadie as I prefer not to have cleats sticking out of my shoe when I do a coffee stop, plus being able to clip in either side of the pedal is a plus.

Never felt the inclination to try SLs.

I also find the Shimano mountain bike SPD specific shoes seem to be far easier to clip in than the Shimano SPD shoes, dunno why.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Jun 2022)

icowden said:


> Depends on the pedals. I have reversible ones - "clipless" on one side and flat on the other :-)
> 
> If they are pure "clipless" then they are really just a rod.



Unless you have clipless with a surrounding cage. The latter can be ridden with normal footwear.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (6 Jul 2022)

Sharky said:


> I've ridden a 10 mile TT wearing sandels, having left my cycling shoes at home.



The fastest tourist in the west....


----------



## Sharky (6 Jul 2022)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> The fastest tourist in the west....



Alas no, on another night, an ex-pro, now well into his 70's did exactly the same (ride wearing sandals) and did a very fast ride. Can't remember the exact time, but it was probably a 24 or 25 minute ride for the 10 miles!


----------



## harlechjoe (8 Jul 2022)

Thanks for the great explanation for clipless pedals and shoes. Over the past few years I moved back to flat pedals and wanted to share the story to those wishing to make an informed decision about their choice of pedals. Some 5 years ago I cycled along the tow-path of the grand union of canals between the great City of Birmingham and the Capital City of London and wrote my story here: www.harlechjoe.wordpress.com ( archived date May 2017). 
Prior to that adventure I always used clip-less pedals with compatible cycling shoes. They worked well, assisted my pedal technique and were very comfortable. 
Recognising a risk of falling into the canal and being clipped into pedals would be drowning I fitted double-sided pedals, using the flat side for tow-path cycling and the clip-in side for road work. By the end of the ride I had rediscovered to Joy of cycling on the flat platform and when my clip-in shoes wore out, instead of replacing the shoes I replaced the pedals- photo attached. These grip me just as firmly as clip-less and as all mountain bike users know they are great for powering up steep hills. I also follow adviced given on this forum and upgraded my cycling boots to keep warm and dry in cold wet winter weather. 
So in summary, the pedal of choice has to be a personal choice.


----------

